# فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... (magedrn   )



## +Nevena+ (24 ديسمبر 2011)

اهلا بيكم من جديد

متابعه لسلسه الافكار اللي بداتها انهارده 
وهي لتنشيط الاقسام والتعرف علي الاعضاء اكثر والتقرب منهم

وطبعا الاغلب عارف انها مش افكاري الشخصيه يعني :wub:
وانها ملطوشه leasantr
بس قرايتها في منتدي اخر وعجبتني الفكره


فكره الموضوع دا سهله جدااااا
وهي كالاتي

انا هختار عضو / ة 

وكل الاعضاء هتتدخل تتكلم عن حسب ما هي شايفه العضو دا
من واقع خيالهم الشخصي او علي حسب معرفتهم


لمده يومين علي التوالي 

وطبعا الشخصيه دي هتكون 
متابعه معانا فقط 
خلال المده دي
وبعد انتهاء الفتره العضو 
هايدخل ويصحح المعلومات والخيالات
التي قيلت عنه 


طبعا في كتير منا اتعامل مع اغلب اشخاص 
عن طريق الفون او المقابلات او النت ....الخ من الوسائل

ودا مش يمنع ان الاغلبيه منا مش تعرفه برده
وفي اشخاص مش نعرفها غير عن طريق الردود

الموضوع دا هايتيح لنا الفرصه
اننا نتعرف عن الشخص دا اكتر 
عن طريق تصحيحه هو فيما بعد

اتمني الفكره تعجبكم

هاروح امخمخ بقي ارجعلكم
 ومعايا اول شخصيه

جهزوا حالكم بقي 

سلام
:t31:​


----------



## prayer heartily (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*

فكره لذيذه يا جوسبل
هبقي اجي اتفرج ع الموضوع ده


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*

*اوشاعات يعني 
ونجيب في سيره الناس وكده 
معاكي يا كبيره 
بموت في النميمه 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*




prayer heartily قال:


> فكره لذيذه يا جوسبل
> هبقي اجي اتفرج ع الموضوع ده




ميرسي يا قمره
لا متفرجه ايه
عاوزاكي مشاركه معانا طبعا
وتسرحي في الفضاء والخيال
ههههههههه

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*




+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *اوشاعات يعني
> ونجيب في سيره الناس وكده
> معاكي يا كبيره
> بموت في النميمه
> *​




ايه الناس اللي هتدويني في داهيه دي بقي
لا يا عمنا مش نميمه خالص
لان العضو نفسه هايكون متابع معانا
 يعني الكلام في حضوره
بس مش هايشارك الا في اخر المده

ومنور يا عياد طبعا


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*

اهلا بيكم من جديد
رجعلتكم ومعايا العضو ....

*oesi no*
هو مشرف سابق
تواجده خلال الفتره دي اصبح قليل جدااااااا

منور يا جو
وبشكرك علي استجابتك وتشرفيك معانا 


عاوزكم بقي تسرحوا بخيالكم 
وتطلعوا كل اللي جواكم

 يالا هجوم

وهنبدأ طرح الاراء من الغد
بأذن يسوع
بما ان اليوم انهارده شبه منتهي
يالا قدامكم فرصه تفكروا وتتخيلوا اهو
ههههه

سلامي للجميع

​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*

*موضوع رائع جداً والفكرة مدهشة للغاية 

بس المشرفoesi no  انا معرفوش ومشفتوش 

عشان انا لسة جديدة :kap:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*

ميرسي يا قمره
مهو الفكره هدفها انك تتخيلي بقي اوصاف الشخصيه دي

وهو بعد انتهاء المده هايصحح لينا معلواتنا عنه


----------



## vetaa (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*

*فكره حلوه بجد
بس ربنا يستر محدش يتشرد فيها
ههههههه

عسوله انتى يا وزه بجد
وجوووو شخصيه الاغلب عارفينا
طيب انا عارفاه شويتين
اتخيل معاكم ولا ارحل؟
ههههههه
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*

ميرسي يا بطوطتي
ووجود انتي احلي طبعا
لا اطمني مش فيها اي تشرد خالص خالص

يابنتي عارفينه او لا الكل يتخيل اجباري بقي
هههههههههههه

يالا مخمخي وطلعي اللي جواكي


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*

*انا عرفت عنه إن دمه خفيف 

صح ولا غلط *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*

ههههههههههه 
في نهايه الفتره هايقول صح ولا غلط
بس خلي العصفوره تقولك عنه كل حاجه 
وتعالي اكتبها كلها مره واحده
ماشي


----------



## candy shop (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*

فكره جميله حبيبتى 

جو  انسان جميل بجد  وبيحب المنتدى اوى وخدوم 

انا بقى شوفته  علشان كده مش هتخيل 


​


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*

جميله جدددددددددددد الفكره
عجبانى اوى
متابعه طبعا


----------



## Coptic Man (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*

جورج شخصية جميلة ودمه خفيف

وعليه فلتات تحفة


----------



## rania79 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*

جوووووووووو
جورج يعنى؟
هههههههههههههههههه
دمة خفيف بجد وعسول وقصير اوى
اية يابنى دة انت مش باين من السيراميك لية كدة؟
ههههههههههههههههه
اوع تضرب ياض ياجو انا برضة رونى ياولة ها
لووووووووول


----------



## rania79 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*

بجد فكرة تحفة اوى ياهارتى
ايون كدة عايزين توليع ف الاقسام
ومش تقلقى يابت محدش معاة نمرة المطافى اساسا
انطلقى يعنى من الاخر
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*

هههههههههههههههه شكلي هاروح وراء الشمس كدا يا روني

منوره يا قمر


يالا فين التخيالات بقي يا جماعه انهارده اول يوم


----------



## Twin (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*

*أوزي ...... هو مصري جيزاوي عصبي دمه حامي *
*وطويل شويتين  .... وممصوص كدة  .... شكله مش بيحب الأكل خالص *
*وعليه حبة شحطاط -مش لفتات يا كوبتك- تجنن *​


----------



## Twin (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*

*اه صحيح .... جوسبل .... أنا مش متابع *
*ساموا عليكوا*

*موضوع حلو بس أنا مش لاعب *​


----------



## dany3 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*

هو اكيد ابن المسيح وطيب وبيحب ربنا اوي وخدوم


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*

ايه يا جو هو الكل متغاظ من طولك كدا ليه ؟؟؟؟

سؤال في الخباثه كدا






انت طولك كام؟


----------



## Twin (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*




Gospel Life قال:


> ايه يا جو هو الكل متغاظ من طولك كدا ليه ؟؟؟؟
> 
> سؤال في الخباثه كدا
> 
> ...


*ده أحساس بالنقص *
*كل القصيرررررررين كدة ..... صح يا كوبتك ههههههههه*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*




Twin قال:


> *ده أحساس بالنقص *
> *كل القصيرررررررين كدة ..... صح يا كوبتك ههههههههه*​



ههههههههههههههه
خلاص الي جميع القصيررررين في المنتدي
اليكم العلاج السحري






طول ماانت ماشي او قاعد او واقف او نايم 
او في اي مكان
افضل قوووووووووول













*أنا مش قصير ....*.....

*أنا طويل و............*!

د/ عبد المنعم مدبولي

بس حد معاه ساعه بسلسله
:smil15:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*

*فكره حلوه يا جوسبل--- بس انا مش اعرفه خالص -- مش خبت فيه فى اى موضوع--- بس بما إن الموضوع فيه سرحان و تخيل..... يبقا نسرح يا باشا ..مممممممممممممممم *
*نقول هو كان مشرف نشييط و بعدين عرف بنت جميله و اخدته من المنتده و اتجوز و اتشغل فى المسئوليات إلى باقت متعلقه فوق كتافه و إتتانا ههههههههههههههه و بعدين علشان كدا بقا يدخل قليل *
* يلا اجمد فتيه على الدهر ادينى سرحت بيكم كلكم ...انتظر الحقيقه.*


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*

مش عارفه اتخيل :big61:​


----------



## تـ+ـونى (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*

 انا بصراحة معرفهوش
لكن من خلال كلام الناس اللى قبلى
اقدر اقول وبكل ثقه وفى كامل قوايا العقليه
ان جورج
هو
















هو














هو







ولد مش بنت
ههههههههههه


----------



## تـ+ـونى (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*

لعبه رائعه جدا

شكرا جوسبل


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*

متعاملتش معاه

كل كلامي عن الشخص نفسه ، سواء ع المنتدى او ف حياته العادية


  هو شخص بيحب يكون لوحده ، معندوش مانع للظهور في حالة ان كان هو الأهم ومحط أنظار الكل
عنده فكر ورأي بس الجو اللي حوالية مخلية محبط ومش عايز يشارك برأيه ف اي حاجة

دة اللي اقدر اقول اني اتوقعهولو


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*




حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *فكره حلوه يا جوسبل--- بس انا مش اعرفه خالص -- مش خبت فيه فى اى موضوع--- بس بما إن الموضوع فيه سرحان و تخيل..... يبقا نسرح يا باشا ..مممممممممممممممم *
> *نقول هو كان مشرف نشييط و بعدين عرف بنت جميله و اخدته من المنتده و اتجوز و اتشغل فى المسئوليات إلى باقت متعلقه فوق كتافه و إتتانا ههههههههههههههه و بعدين علشان كدا بقا يدخل قليل *
> * يلا اجمد فتيه على الدهر ادينى سرحت بيكم كلكم ...انتظر الحقيقه.*


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يسمع منك يا بطوط يارب
بصراحه اجمد تعليق قرايته


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*

بجد منورين يا اجمل اعضاء وتعليقاتكم كلها جميله ومنتهي الخيال

ماعدا طبعا الناس اللي تعرفه كويس وقالت حقايق

ومعلش يا جماعه انا طبعا مش من حقي اني اعلق علي تعليقات
لان دا المفروض للعضو اللي منورنا هو اللي هايرد عليكم
انا بس برد علي التعليقات اللي مش بقدر امسك نفسي فيها



يالا لسه فاكر بكره كمان
مين هايقطع في فروه الراجل تاني
عاوزين نسمع كحته هنا في المنتدي
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*

جو خلع يا هارتى
يابنى خلاص الكل عرف انك ازعة وقصير اية فيها بس؟
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*

عرايك عايزين نسمع كحتة او عطستة
او يزمر ولا يعمل اى منظر كدهون
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*




rania79 قال:


> جو خلع يا هارتى
> يابنى خلاص الكل عرف انك ازعة وقصير اية فيها بس؟
> ههههههههههههههههههههه




ههههههههههه فضايح علني

توين السبب فيها
ابقي اتصرف معاه يا جو بقي


لا يا جميل مش خلع ولا حاجه
لسه فاضل بكره كمان للتعليقات
وهو هايرد علي الكل يوم الثلاثاء باذن ربنا

هو اكيد متابع يعني


----------



## Twin (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*




Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههه فضايح علني
> 
> توين السبب فيها
> ابقي اتصرف معاه يا جو بقي


*برده توين :scenic:*
*كل حاجة تحصل يبقي توين *
*هو توين ده أيه عفريت يعني *
*طويب .... أنا في الخلعون *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*

*يسلااااااااام يانيفو *
*بتفكرى من ورايا يابت *
*مكنتش اعرف عنك كده انا :fun_lol:*
*ههههههههههه*
*انا شكلى جييييييت متأخرة بس الحق اعمل حبة خير وارميهم الترعة *
*عشان خاطر جوووو بس :scenic:*
*ههههههههههه*
*هو بعيدا عن طوله يعنى اللى الكل حاسده عليه *
*مع انى انا فى طوله يعنى :smil15: هههههههه*
*هو شخص جدع جدااااااا وده انا بقوله عن ثقة *
*يكفى بس انه ضحى بنفسه :fun_lol:*
*وهو فاهمنى بقى هههههههههه*
*شكرا يانيفو :flowers:*​


----------



## oesi no (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*

انا متابع يا جدعان 
وفيه ناس هتموت ضرب هنا


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*




oesi no قال:


> انا متابع يا جدعان
> وفيه ناس هتموت ضرب هنا



هههههههههههه
مين يا جو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :99:


----------



## rania79 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*




oesi no قال:


> انا متابع يا جدعان
> وفيه ناس هتموت ضرب هنا


طبعا مش انا يا جو:smi420:
انا شهدت شهادة الحق والحقيق ف طوللك يا واد:99:
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*

ههههههههههههه
الواضح من كلامكم انه طويل اوى :smil15:​


----------



## magedrn (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*

حلوة قووووى الفكرة يا جوسبل


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*

اهلا بيكم انهارده جه اليوم الموعود
وجو هايرد علي كل تخيالاتكم 
وهايبقي فيها ضرب نار 
كله يخلي باله بقي ههههههههه

انا حذرت اهو
في انتظارك جو


----------



## oesi no (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*




vetaa قال:


> *فكره حلوه بجد
> بس ربنا يستر محدش يتشرد فيها
> ههههههه
> 
> ...


لا انتى ارحلى غير مأسوف عليكى يا اصيييييييييله 


AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *انا عرفت عنه إن دمه خفيف
> 
> صح ولا غلط *​


اوشااااااااااااااااااااعات والنعمه 


candy shop قال:


> فكره جميله حبيبتى
> 
> جو  انسان جميل بجد  وبيحب المنتدى اوى وخدوم
> 
> ...


ميرسي يا حجه بس انا كنت انسان جميل وكنت بحب المنتدى وكنت خدوم 
الايام بتغير البنى ادمين 


Coptic Man قال:


> جورج شخصية جميلة ودمه خفيف
> 
> وعليه فلتات تحفة


خصوصا فلته جمعه الغضب كانت فلته مهببه ههههههههه 


rania79 قال:


> جوووووووووو
> جورج يعنى؟
> هههههههههههههههههه
> دمة خفيف بجد وعسول وقصير اوى
> ...


هو انتى داخله فرح يابنتى 
ميرسي على دمه خفيف دى بس دى اشاعه منتشرة 
الباقى كله كدب وانتى بتروجى اشاعاااااات 
هاتوها على المخزن


----------



## oesi no (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*




Twin قال:


> *أوزي ...... هو مصري جيزاوي عصبي دمه حامي *
> *وطويل شويتين  .... وممصوص كدة  .... شكله مش بيحب الأكل خالص *
> *وعليه حبة شحطاط -مش لفتات يا كوبتك- تجنن *​


اوزى مين يا عم الحج انت بتكلم فرخه 
انا عصبى ودمى حامى  احيانا 
ممصوص دى كان زماااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
بشحط يعنى زى الحبر فى اخر الانبوبه ولا قصدك شطحات  اللى هى مفردها شطحه 



dany3 قال:


> هو اكيد ابن المسيح وطيب وبيحب ربنا اوي وخدوم


ميرسي يا جميل 
الغى اخر واحدة دى علشان مش انا خالص انا انتهازى برجوازى 


Gospel Life قال:


> ايه يا جو هو الكل متغاظ من طولك كدا ليه ؟؟؟؟
> 
> سؤال في الخباثه كدا
> 
> ...


حقد طبقى 
193 :heat:


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *فكره حلوه يا جوسبل--- بس انا مش اعرفه خالص -- مش خبت فيه فى اى موضوع--- بس بما إن الموضوع فيه سرحان و تخيل..... يبقا نسرح يا باشا ..مممممممممممممممم *
> *نقول هو كان مشرف نشييط و بعدين عرف بنت جميله و اخدته من المنتده و اتجوز و اتشغل فى المسئوليات إلى باقت متعلقه فوق كتافه و إتتانا ههههههههههههههه و بعدين علشان كدا بقا يدخل قليل *
> * يلا اجمد فتيه على الدهر ادينى سرحت بيكم كلكم ...انتظر الحقيقه.*


فى الحقيقة ان كلامك ده كله مش عنى يمكن عن حد واقف جنبى او حاجة 
انا مش كدة خالص
انشغلت بالشغل شويه وبس 
لكن بنت ايه دى اللى اسيب المنتدى علشانها
البنات على قفا مين يشيل لكن المنتدى واحد بس 



^_^mirna قال:


> مش عارفه اتخيل :big61:​


خدى حبوب هلوسه 


تـ+ـونى قال:


> انا بصراحة معرفهوش
> لكن من خلال كلام الناس اللى قبلى
> اقدر اقول وبكل ثقه وفى كامل قوايا العقليه
> ان جورج
> ...


تصدق قفلتنى 


Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> متعاملتش معاه
> 
> كل كلامي عن الشخص نفسه ، سواء ع المنتدى او ف حياته العادية
> 
> ...


التوقيع عامل شغل 
هههههههه
انا بحب اكون وسط الناس لو فيه اهتمام بوجودى مش مجرد كمالة عدد 
مش فكرة محط انظار او كدة لانه انا مش بمثل ولازم اكون بطل الفيلم ولكن انا عندى وجهه نظر بخصوص فكرة الحياة الاجتماعيه 
انه من الافضل انك تكون لوحدك من انك تكون وسط ناس كتير جدا وبرضه حاسس بالوحدة


----------



## oesi no (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*




rania79 قال:


> جو خلع يا هارتى
> يابنى خلاص الكل عرف انك ازعة وقصير اية فيها بس؟
> ههههههههههههههههههههه


ما انا قولت انه حقد طبقى من بعض الاوزع هنا :99:


----------



## oesi no (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*




Coptic MarMar قال:


> *يسلااااااااام يانيفو *
> *بتفكرى من ورايا يابت *
> *مكنتش اعرف عنك كده انا :fun_lol:*
> *ههههههههههه*
> ...


اهوه 
فى طولى اهيه 
هههههههههههههههههه ضحيت بنفسي علشانكم ؟ 
اكيد لا
انا هقولك المفاجاة 
انا كنت رايح اتفسح اصلا :t30:


----------



## oesi no (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*

بالنسبه لموضوع طولى اللى عليه كتير من المشاركات انا فى رأى انه الحقد الطبقى من الناس ونظرتى الدونيه ليهم لانى دايما ببصلهم لتحت عامله ازمة ثقة فيا 
استمتعت بالرد عليكم 
واللى هيجى بعدى هولع فيه 
اللهم بلغت اللهم فأشهد


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*

بشكركم جميعا علي مشاركتكم الرائعه وتخيالتكم التحفه بصراحه

وشكر خاص طبعا
لضيفنا اللي كان منور الموضوع بجد بمتابعته
وردوده الجميله طبعا 
oesi no

وبالنسبه لموضوع الطول دا
وعادي بقي يا جو
 اللي متغاظ منك يعمل زيك لو يقدر هههههههه

البنات عنهم حلول كتير والعكب موجود
الشباب بقي معرفش حلول ليهم 
هههههههههه

ميرسي ليكم




وانتظروني 

وضيف جديد معانا بالليل


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*

اهلاين بيكم يا اجمل اعضاء 

جتلكم انهادره بعد ما مخمخت شويه كدا

ومعانا عضو جديد
هو عضو مبارك 


انا عن نفسي بشوف انه مشاركاته بسيطه 
رغم تواجده معانا

ودائما بيجيب من الاخر في مشاركاته

معانا العضو



Kerlos-love-Jesus​
يالا بقي مين اول واحد هايتخيل 
مواصفات كيرو واسلوبه ...... وهكذا 


معاكم يومين الاربعاء والخميس
للتخيالات
وباذن ربنا ضيفينا هايرد عليكم 
يوم الجمعه كله
وطبعا هايكون متابعنا


يالا بقي عاوزه 
هجووووووم​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*




oesi no قال:


> اهوه
> فى طولى اهيه
> هههههههههههههههههه ضحيت بنفسي علشانكم ؟
> اكيد لا
> ...



* علي يدي الفسحه 
كانت من اوضه الكمبيوتر لحد البلكونه 
ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*

*انا سامع كده والله اعلم 
انه عنده مكتب ديزاين 
وبخلان علي المنتدي بتصميماته 
شكل مش بيشتغل ببلاش 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*

*معلش اعزورنى هرد على جورج وعلى كيرلس لان الاتنين يعزو عليا
جورج بصراحه قبل ما اتعامل معاه مش فاكر بالظبط فكرتى عنه
لكن بعد ما اتعاملت معاه تأكدت انه شاب جدع معندوش المبدء اللى الكل ماشى بيه دلوقتى اللى هو فى وشك حلو وفى ضهرك وحش
بيعجبنى فيه صراحته

كيرلس بحسه تؤامى مع انه اول ما دخل المنتدى كنت بحسه انه بيعتبرنى عدوه اللدود :d

واخيرا كلمه لجوسبل على الموضوع ده ، الله ينور يا مقدسه
*


----------



## mero_engel (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*

يا افكارك يا جوسبل 

انا كمان عايزه اتتكلم من اول جووووو
جوووو طيوووب جدااا بجد ودمه زي السكر وصادق جداا في كلامه بس ساعات كتيررر بيكون موده مش متضبط



كيرلس مش اعرفه كووويس لسه 
بس بحسه انه شخص واضح وصريح


----------



## tasoni queena (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*

اوسى نو وكيرلس

متعاملتش معاهم عن قرب 

لكن فى تعاملاتى القليلة معاهم هما اشخاص محترمة 

وكل واحد شخصيته بتميزه بالمنتدى


----------



## oesi no (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*




+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * علي يدي الفسحه
> كانت من اوضه الكمبيوتر لحد البلكونه
> ههههههههههههه
> *​


متفكرنيش بقي يا عم الحج 
دى كانت فسحه كلها شخاليل


----------



## oesi no (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *معلش اعزورنى هرد على جورج وعلى كيرلس لان الاتنين يعزو عليا
> جورج بصراحه قبل ما اتعامل معاه مش فاكر بالظبط فكرتى عنه
> لكن بعد ما اتعاملت معاه تأكدت انه شاب جدع معندوش المبدء اللى الكل ماشى بيه دلوقتى اللى هو فى وشك حلو وفى ضهرك وحش
> بيعجبنى فيه صراحته
> ...


لا لا لازم تفتكر قبل ما تعرفنى كان ايه موقفك منى 
هو ده المهم


----------



## oesi no (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*




mero_engel قال:


> يا افكارك يا جوسبل
> 
> انا كمان عايزه اتتكلم من اول جووووو
> جوووو طيوووب جدااا بجد ودمه زي السكر وصادق جداا في كلامه بس ساعات كتيررر بيكون موده مش متضبط


دة انا مودى علطول متظبط على 28 
منفوخ يعنى 
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*




tasoni queena قال:


> اوسى نو وكيرلس
> 
> متعاملتش معاهم عن قرب
> 
> ...


ميرسي يا تاسونى 
مسيرك تتعاملى عن قريب
بس على الله متندميش


----------



## rania79 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*

كيرو او كيرلس
اتعاملت شوية معاة ف تويبك المسابقة وكنا هنمسك ف خناق بعض بس المطافى جات ولحقت الحوار قبل ميتفحم
ههههههههههههههههههه
لاءء بجد دمة خفيف  ومن كام رد لة هنا حسيتة راجل وبيتحمل مسؤلية جامدة لاسرتة
ربنا يعينو
وكمان بحسة صريح وانة ابن بلد كدة 

وبخصوص شكلة بقة
الا انت ياواد ياكيرو مش حاطط برضة صورتك ف التوقيع؟
هههههههههههههه
​


----------



## oesi no (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*

كيرووو 
متعاملتش معاه بشكل مباشر ويمكن اتعاملت وناسي ( الزهايمر بقى ) 
بس بحسه راجل وابن بلد فى كلامه 
احيانا بحسه بيرخم على الناس او جد زيادة
واحيانا تانيه بحسه بيهذر فى وقت مش مستحمل هذار
كيرلللللللللللللللس ياراجل
اللى اما يبقى مستعجل بيمد او بياخد تاكس 
هههههههههههههههههههه 
كفايه تأليف لغايه كدة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "*




oesi no قال:


> متفكرنيش بقي يا عم الحج
> دى كانت فسحه كلها شخاليل


* بامانه كان يوم جميل جدا 
ومش عارف هتصدق لو قولتلك نفسي يتكرر تاني 
 بس من غير سرقه وقتل
*​


----------



## مسرة (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*

*كيرلس..انا كمان بحس زي oesi في بعض النقاط*

*في بعض الاوقات بتكون جدي كتير*

*اوقات بمزحك بحس انك بدك تخنق جنس حواء او تنفيهم ..اهم شي انك ما تشوفهم قدامك هههههههه*

*في صورة ببالي عنك بأنك شقي كتييير ..يمكن تصل للخباثة ههههه و انك دمك خفيف في الوقت الي يعجبك*
*و الوقت الي ما يعجبك..تقدر تكون تقيل لابعد درجة*

*ااااه ارتحت ..حكيت الي بقلبي هههههه*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*

ههههههههههههه 
حلوه يا مسره 
انك ارتحتي عشان طلعتي اللي بقلبك دي


حاسه ان الناس فعلا جواها كبت
 وبتخرجه عليكم يا شباب

منورين بجد يا جماعه


----------



## مسرة (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*

*تمام ههههههه*

*حلو الواحد يشارك غيره بالي بقلبه *

*لنشوف رد كيرلس*

*و تسلمي على الموضوع*


----------



## tasoni queena (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*




> ميرسي يا تاسونى
> مسيرك تتعاملى عن قريب
> بس على الله متندميش



ههههههههه لا انشاء الله تيجى سليمة


----------



## أنجيلا (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*

*كيرلس من خلال تعاملي معاه هو شخصية طيبة وظريفة وروحه مرحة
وعصبي جدااااااااااااااااااااااا (ربنا يستر من نرفزتو ههههههه) 
كتاباته مفعمة بالمشاعر ومؤثرة olling:
واللي بعرفه انو هيموت ويحصل ع كرش:t33:
هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*

يالا يا جماعه استغلوا الفرصه انهارده اخر يوم للتخيالات
وباذن ربنا بكره هايكون يوم الرد عليكم جميعا

ها مين عاوز يقطع فروة كيرو شويتين تلاته كدا
ههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*

كيرو شخصيه مميزه جدااا وشخصيه قويه جدا وجدع جدااا ومجنون اخر حاجه
بيبان انو  شخص شايف نفسو  وشخص من حديد
بس جواه طفل صغير  وبريئ 
شايل مسؤوليه اكبر من سنو ومش بيرضى ينهزم 
بيرسم الضحكه  ع شفاف الناس وهو محتاج الضحكه دي
صعب جدا في التعامل معاه بس اللي يفهمو ويعرفو كويس 
 يبقى محظوظ انو عرفو ومش يندم ع معرفتو
ربنا يسعدك ويوفقك 
وانا كنت محظوظه بمعرفتك
لو حابب اقول اكتر قولي 
هفتن عليك ف كل حاجه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*

افتني يا لو براحتك ههههههههههههه
تلاقي كل المنتدي هنا متفرج ومستمع


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*




Gospel Life قال:


> افتني يا لو براحتك ههههههههههههه
> تلاقي كل المنتدي هنا متفرج ومستمع



ههههههههههه
هضرب يا جوسبيل
تضمنيني يعني هههههههه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*

انا سامح بأي فتن و فتي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*




Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> انا سامح بأي فتن و فتي



ههههههههههه
حاضر


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*

اول حاجه هفتن بيها
هو صوتو حلو وبيعرف يغني بس هو مهمل ف صوتو
وكمان بيعرف يقلد اصوات وخصوصا صوت الاطفال ههههههههه
يعني ممثل بارع في الحتت دي ويالف قصه في دقيقه  ويخليك تعيش الاحداث 
وبيشتغلللللللللل الناس كتير ومقالب 
وعملها فا كتييييييييير
في حاجه كمان هفتن عليها
انو مهمل في قوضتو
يعني الاكل ع الكيبورد والهدوم  ممكن تلاقيها تحت السرير 
بيحرج الناس كتيييييييير جداااااااااااااااااااااا
وانا ياما احرجني  وبيحط الناس في  مواقف محرجه جدا وعملها مع باباه الله يرحمو ووالدتو
في البيت عملهم رعب محدش بيتكلم 
اوعى يغركم الضحك والهزار اللي هو فيه
ده ولا شارون ههههههههه
افتن كمان ولا كفايه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*

ده انا هخليك مشهور هنا وكل الناس عارفه عن كل حاجه ههههههههههه
انت اللي قولت افتني


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*




lo siento_mucho قال:


> ده انا هخليك مشهور هنا وكل الناس عارفه عن كل حاجه ههههههههههه
> انت اللي قولت افتني



بصي انا عايزك تسهري ع الموضوع دة :smile01
افتني وافتي زي ماتحبي 


ومتنسيش اني ليا حق الرد


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*




Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> بصي انا عايزك تسهري ع الموضوع دة :smile01
> افتني وافتي زي ماتحبي
> 
> 
> ومتنسيش اني ليا حق الرد



ههههههههههه
لا لا انا معرفش حكاية حق الرد دي
قولي عشان الحق امسح مشاركاتي


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*




lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه
> لا لا انا معرفش حكاية حق الرد دي
> قولي عشان الحق امسح مشاركاتي



هههههههههههه
هرد ع الحاجات اللي قولتيها عليا يعني
مش هرد عليكي :smile01


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*




Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> هههههههههههه
> هرد ع الحاجات اللي قولتيها عليا يعني
> مش هرد عليكي :smile01



هههههههههه
اه كده تمام


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*

هههههههههههه كملي يا لو
انا ممكن امد مده كيرو معانا

واهي مصلحه نعرفه اكتر من خلالك بقي
ههههههههه











بس انا مالقتش حاجه
العمر مش بعزقه بقي
هههههههههههه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*




Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههه كملي يا لو
> انا ممكن امد مده كيرو معانا
> 
> واهي مصلحه نعرفه اكتر من خلالك بقي
> ...



طيب خليها يوم كمان عشان احتمال معرفش ادخل كتير وارد 
ممكن ادخل بليل خالص ارد 
سلام


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*

اوك يا كيرو براحتك



لحد ما اشوف ضيف جديد ادبسه
هههههههههههههه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*




+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *انا سامع كده والله اعلم
> انه عنده مكتب ديزاين
> وبخلان علي المنتدي بتصميماته
> شكل مش بيشتغل ببلاش
> *​



دة انت قلبك اسود اوي يااخي :smile01
مين قال اني بخلان ع المنتدى بس
هيدر المنتدى الجديد ، دة من تصميمي

يارب بس يديني وقت زيادة وانا مش هبخل صدقني ...

مبسوط انك كتبت عني حاجة يا عياد
ربنا يباركك ويوفقك ف حياتك ويحفظك لأسرتك .


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *
> كيرلس بحسه تؤامى مع انه اول ما دخل المنتدى كنت بحسه انه بيعتبرنى عدوه اللدود :d
> *



عدوك اللدود ليه يابني 
استنى هسألك سؤال
الراجل اللي يحط راجل ف دماغة عشان حاجة ، يبأة اية 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ؟
ـــ

مينا برضو توأمي بس ع رفيع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



من جوة بأة ، ف حتت الغيرة والفقع والرخامة ، فهو توأمي توأمي توأمي :d


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*




mero_engel قال:


> كيرلس مش اعرفه كووويس لسه
> بس بحسه انه شخص واضح وصريح



اصل انا وقح 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



وبيقولو الصراحة وقاحة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



عشان كدة انا واضح وصريح :59:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*




tasoni queena قال:


> اوسى نو وكيرلس
> 
> متعاملتش معاهم عن قرب
> 
> ...



فين التعاملات القليلة دي ؟
احنا عمرنا ماتعاملنا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ربنا يخليكي ، انتي كمان مميزة
مين بأة كوينا دي ؟


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*




rania79 قال:


> كيرو او كيرلس
> اتعاملت شوية معاة ف تويبك المسابقة وكنا هنمسك ف خناق بعض بس المطافى جات ولحقت الحوار قبل ميتفحم
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> لاءء بجد دمة خفيف  ومن كام رد لة هنا حسيتة راجل وبيتحمل مسؤلية جامدة لاسرتة
> ...



ياخواتي ع النباهة والحرص ، كيرو او كيرلس 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



تاني بتقولي خناق
يابنتي كدة مش خناق ، حاجة معجبتنيش وحسيت بعك قولتلك انك بتعكي ، عادي كنت بضحك وانا بقول مش متعصب :act23:

اة دي صورتي 
قمر صح


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*




oesi no قال:


> كيرووو
> متعاملتش معاه بشكل مباشر ويمكن اتعاملت وناسي ( الزهايمر بقى )
> بس بحسه راجل وابن بلد فى كلامه
> احيانا بحسه بيرخم على الناس او جد زيادة
> ...



اة انا رخم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



انا مش فاكر بالظبط امتى هزرت ف وقت مش مستحمل هزار ، مش بنكر اني بعمل دة ، 
لما بعمل كدة اعرف اني معترض ع الحوار بس بالذوق 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




وبالنسبة للعسل اللي ف اخر ردك ، بلاش ارد علية
بس انا اتقفلت ع الصبح :thnk0001:

ــ

نورت يا غالي
ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*




مسرة قال:


> *في بعض الاوقات بتكون جدي كتير*
> 
> *اوقات بمزحك بحس انك بدك تخنق جنس حواء او تنفيهم ..اهم شي انك ما تشوفهم قدامك هههههههه*
> 
> ...



ياعيني يابنتي كل دة كاتماة وساكتة :smile01


*في بعض الاوقات بتكون جدي كتير*

في قليل من الاوقات 
عندي مشكلة اني باخد كل حاجة بهزار
بس لما بحط حاجة او حد ف دماغي ، سواء بحب او بكره ، ببأة شخص لا يطاق وصعب 

*اوقات بمزحك بحس انك بدك تخنق جنس حواء او تنفيهم ..اهم شي انك ما تشوفهم قدامك هههههههه*

اة انا بكرهكو 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*في صورة ببالي عنك بأنك شقي كتييير ..يمكن تصل للخباثة ههههه *

انا شقي ؟ دة انا غلبان خالص 

*و انك دمك خفيف في الوقت الي يعجبك*
*و الوقت الي ما يعجبك..تقدر تكون تقيل لابعد درجة

*الجملة دي كانت اتعمل ابليكاشن ف الجامعه من 4 سنين ، وقالو كل حد يكتب عن اللي حاسو من اللي جنبو
ورحمة ابويا ، اتكتبت بالحرف من حد كان قاعد جنبي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



هبأة اصور الورقة واوريهالك ، لسة معايا



ـ

مسرة متشيليش ف قلبك تاني ياختي
فضفضي اول بأول :smile01


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*




أنجيلا قال:


> *كيرلس من خلال تعاملي معاه هو شخصية طيبة وظريفة وروحه مرحة
> وعصبي جدااااااااااااااااااااااا (ربنا يستر من نرفزتو ههههههه)
> كتاباته مفعمة بالمشاعر ومؤثرة olling:
> واللي بعرفه انو هيموت ويحصل ع كرش:t33:
> هههههههههههههههههههه*



لا مش مصدق
انجي بحالها منوراني
يخربيت الفقر ع الصبح 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




يابنتي مش عصبي اوي يعني :act23:

اة بجد نفسي ف كرش من اللي هو كبير دة وناشف اوي ، يعني مش طري كدة
عشان اسند علية بأيدي أو افضل اطبل علية او كدة
بس بس متقلبيش المواجع 
ـ

نورتي يا انجي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*




Gospel Life قال:


> ها مين عاوز يقطع فروة كيرو شويتين تلاته كدا
> ههههههههههه



استني دورك جاي انتي ف الاخر


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*




lo siento_mucho قال:


> كيرو شخصيه مميزه جدااا وشخصيه قويه جدا وجدع جدااا ومجنون اخر حاجه
> بيبان انو  شخص شايف نفسو  وشخص من حديد
> بس جواه طفل صغير  وبريئ
> شايل مسؤوليه اكبر من سنو ومش بيرضى ينهزم
> ...



اهلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
نورتي يا غالية :smile01

اللي عايز يعرفني بأة ياخد من الردود بتاعة لو سينتو ، يمكن اكتر حد يعرف عني ف الحياة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ــ

كيرو شخصيه مميزه جدااا وشخصيه قويه جدا وجدع جدااا ومجنون اخر حاجه
بيبان انو  شخص شايف نفسو  وشخص من حديد
بس جواه طفل صغير  وبريئ 
شايل مسؤوليه اكبر من سنو ومش بيرضى ينهزم 
بيرسم الضحكه  ع شفاف الناس وهو محتاج الضحكه دي

كتير الكلام دة عليا
اخجلتيني :t23:

صعب جدا في التعامل معاه بس اللي يفهمو ويعرفو كويس 
 يبقى محظوظ انو عرفو ومش يندم ع معرفتو
ربنا يسعدك ويوفقك 
وانا كنت محظوظه بمعرفتك

يادي صعب  انا زهقت من الكلمة دي 
وانا كمان محظوظ اني عرفتك 
ربنا يباركك ويوفقك ف حياتك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*




lo siento_mucho قال:


> اول حاجه هفتن بيها
> هو صوتو حلو وبيعرف يغني بس هو مهمل ف صوتو
> وكمان بيعرف يقلد اصوات وخصوصا صوت الاطفال ههههههههه
> يعني ممثل بارع في الحتت دي ويالف قصه في دقيقه  ويخليك تعيش الاحداث
> ...



هو صوتو حلو وبيعرف يغني بس هو مهمل ف صوتو

مهمل ف صوتي ازاي يعني ، مش بطبقو واشيلو ف الدولاب قبل مانام
ولا مش بكويه مثلا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




وكمان بيعرف يقلد اصوات وخصوصا صوت الاطفال ههههههههه

فاكرة اونكل تغريد ،هههههههههههههههه

يعني ممثل بارع في الحتت دي ويالف قصه في دقيقه  ويخليك تعيش الاحداث 
وبيشتغلللللللللل الناس كتير ومقالب 
وعملها فا كتييييييييير

يابنتي انا غلبان صدقيني 
انا عملت حاجة ؟ :smile01

انو مهمل في قوضتو
يعني الاكل ع الكيبورد والهدوم  ممكن تلاقيها تحت السرير 


احممممممممممممممممممممم

بيحرج الناس كتيييييييير جداااااااااااااااااااااا
وانا ياما احرجني  وبيحط الناس في  مواقف محرجه جدا وعملها مع باباه الله يرحمو ووالدتو

ببأة ف قمة سعادتي كدة :smile01

في البيت عملهم رعب محدش بيتكلم 
اوعى يغركم الضحك والهزار اللي هو فيه
ده ولا شارون ههههههههه

مش اوي كدة ، قولتلك غلبان :act23:

ــ

نورتي الموضوع
انا كمان محظوظ اني عرفتك
و ان شاء الله ليكي يوم ف نفس الموضوع :d


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*

عايز بأة اقول كلمة للاخت صاحبة الموضوع
وللاخوة الكرام اللي ردوا


اولا للاخت صاحبة الموضوع
الموضوع دة اتظلم انو اتكتب ف الاجتماعيات ، الموضوع دة لو ف العام كان زمانو 80 صفحة لأنو بجد جامد اوي :d
بطلي تسخني الناس ع اللي بيتنفخ ف الموضوع  ، هما مش بيتوصوا اصلا 


ثانيا للاخوة الكرام اللي ردوا
الوحيدة اللي ردت صح فيكو كلكو " مسرة " ، سواء  عليا او على oesi no

ياجدعان الموضوع ماهو الا تخيلات 
يعني الجملة بنت التيييت دي " متعاملتش معاه ومعرفوش " ، مينفعش تتقااااااااااااال 
هي فكرة الموضوع اننا منعرفش بعض
فبنتخيل بعض
فهمانين  ?

بس كفاية
انا كدة برأت زمتي منكوا
سلام


----------



## johna&jesus (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*

_جميل اوى يا باشا ربنا يعوضيك ويبركيك_​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*




johna&jesus قال:


> _جميل اوى يا باشا ربنا يعوضيك ويبركيك_​



خدي عندك بأة ياجوسبل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*




Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *دة انت قلبك اسود اوي يااخي :smile01
> مين قال اني بخلان ع المنتدى بس
> هيدر المنتدى الجديد ، دة من تصميمي
> يارب بس يديني وقت زيادة وانا مش هبخل صدقني ...
> ...




*لا صدقني هو رمادي مش اسود 
وعندي خبر بموضوع الهيدر ده 
حتي انا تقدمت بفكره مشابه  لكن تصميمي اترفض والحمد لله 

 وربنا يساعدك في شغلك و تلاقي وقت وتبهرنا بتصميمات جميله
كل سنه وانت طيب يا غالي 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*




Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> عدوك اللدود ليه يابني
> *كنت بحسك معتبرنى كده ، ليك شوق فى حاجه ؟*
> استنى هسألك سؤال
> الراجل اللي يحط راجل ف دماغة عشان حاجة ، يبأة اية
> ...


* هههههههههههههه وماله يا رايق *


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*

تصدقوا اني نسيت الموضوع

ههههههههه

بشكر طبعا ضيفينا الغالي كيرو
علي تواجده المميز كالعاده في اي موضوع
وعلي ردوده الرائعه علي تخيالات الاعضاء

بشكرك كتير 
بجد كنت منور الموضوع


وانتظروني مع ضيف جديد


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك "Kerlos-love-Jesus*

رجعتلكم بسرعه 


ومعايا الضيف الجديد

عاوزاكم بقي تتخيلوا
وتقطع فروتها براحتكم خالص



وهي عضوة مباركه
ومعروفه بشقاوتها وغلاستها

وطبعا لانها شريكتي 
في عضو حزب الغلاسه

هي 


tasoni queena

يالا اسرحوا بقي براحتكم
معاكم يومين الاثنين والثلاثاء


​


----------



## تيمو (1 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*

Kerlos-love-Jesus 

أنا راح أكتب عنك بالفترة يالي كنت أقرأ إلك فيها ، وهي بالمناسبة قليلة جداً وقد أظلمك عامة ، ولكن لن أتطرق للإيجابيات كثيراً ...

إنتَ شخص سوداوي بامتياز ، لربما كنت تمر في ظروف غير عادية جعلت منك إنسان سوداوي ، غاضب ، مش عارف كيف تتصرّف بأوضاعك ، عصبي ، ولكن حدث أمر عكس هذه الظروف وأصبحت أقل سوداوية وأكثر تفاؤلاً وأكثر تصالحاً مع نفسك ومع محيطك ومع علاقاتك ، لذلك أنتَ أقل عصبية وأقل غضب وأكثر مرتاح  ... 

أنتَ تحب أن تكون محط إهتمام الكل ، أظنك من النوعية الذي يتمنى زوجة تكون أنتَ فقط محور ومركز اهتمامها ... قد تكون متطلب في علاقاتك ، فأنتَ لا تقبل أن تكون المركز الثاني في أية علاقة حتى ولو صداقة عادية ، وهذا الأمر قد يُفقدك بعض الأصدقاء 

كان معكم قاريء الفنجان ابن عم ماجي فرح ههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*

كوينا حبيبتى :t4:
كوينا دمها خفيف خااااااااااالص وعسوله اووووى 
ومع نفسها كده بس مش على طول 
وبحسها عاقله شويه :smil12:​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*

*تاسونى ، اول ما دخلت
كانت شخصيه مختلفه تماماً عن اللى موجوده دلوقتى 
كنت زمان بتخيلها حد عنده 53 سنه *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*

كوينا يا سلام هو في زي كوينا
نتخيل بقي 
قصيره مش باينه من الارض
وهي السبب الرئيسي في اختفاء ويلم تل
ربنا يرجعه بالسلامه علشان طمعانه في منصب زعيم الحزب

بس في الحقيقه متعرفش حاجه عن الغلاسه


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*

_هى حد عسول اووووى بجد ربنا يخليها _
_بس الخدعة اللى فاسمها حلوة اووووووووى _
_منورة يا تاسونى_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*




+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> كوينا يا سلام هو في زي كوينا
> نتخيل بقي
> قصيره مش باينه من الارض
> وهي السبب الرئيسي في اختفاء ويلم تل
> ...



اممممممممممم تفتكر دا السبب
وراء اختفاء الزعيم

تكونش .......

هنودي البت في داهيه كدا
والزعيم مش سهل خالص
وخصوصا بسنارته التوماتيكي :2:


----------



## bob (2 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*

*حتكلم علي كيرلس كلمتين في السريع كده
شخص مرح و من منطقة شعبية و جدع علشان كلامه في حركات كده مش لولي و توتي و الكلام الفرافيري ده
شخص بيفهم علشان عجبني تصميم البانل بتاع المنتدي

كوينا بنت دمها خفيف و لذوذة
طالما هندسة يبقي بنضارة و بتتكفي علي المذاكرة طول اليوم يعني عندها تقوس :t17: و شعرها يمكن بيكون بيتسرح كل اسبوعين مرة مثلا :smil15: محدش يقولها اني جيت 
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (2 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*

ثانكيو يا بوب 
مبحبش الفرافير 
ــــ


كوينا 
حد قلوق ، بيتعامل بحذر مع الناس
طيبة وبتسمع الكلام ، مش متمردة ، بس بتحب تفهم الحاجة قبل ماتعملها ومتكونش مسيرة او بتعمل لأنها اتأمرت بس مش عنيدة
عندها طموح بس حاسة بيأس
فيه حاجة ف حياتها تعباها دايما


انا متعاملتش معاها 
بس يمكن دة الللي اقدر اتخيلو من ردودها


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (2 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*




MeToo قال:


> Kerlos-love-Jesus
> 
> أنا راح أكتب عنك بالفترة يالي كنت أقرأ إلك فيها ، وهي بالمناسبة قليلة جداً وقد أظلمك عامة ، ولكن لن أتطرق للإيجابيات كثيراً ...



*اللي لونتو بالاحمر ، هو نفس مبدأي لما بيتطلب مني اتكلم عن حد او عن ابداء رأيي ف اي شيئ  
شكلنا هنتفق :*D




MeToo قال:


> إنتَ شخص سوداوي بامتياز ،  لربما كنت تمر في ظروف غير عادية جعلت منك إنسان سوداوي ، غاضب ،


*جدا ، فوق ماتتخيل
بس في حالة ماحس اني عملت جميل ف حد ونكروا
او انتشلت حد من ضياع وانتحار ، وسماني ف الاخر اناني !
او ان حد يحلف بأنك سبب سعادته وف الاخر تحسه متغير عليك وبيعتبرك اول حاجة بتتعبو ، ومن غير ماياخد بالو وصلك انو بدونك حياتو كانت افضل ! رغم ان لو فكر شوية كان هيهفهم انو خسرانها دنيا و آخرة !!
تفتكر موقف زي دة ميخلنيش سوداوي  ?
انت صح انا مريت بموقف ويمكن بالنسبالي ظرف مش عادي ، من بني ادم فكرته شخصية وطلع شخصية تانية خالص
مش وحش
بس مش بالحلاوة اللي تخيلتها !!*



MeToo قال:


> مش عارف كيف تتصرّف بأوضاعك ،


*انا  Psychologist 
*


MeToo قال:


> عصبي ،


*جدا واقل حاجة بتنرفزني بس من الاشخاص اللي يهموني
وببأة وحش جدا ف العصبية سواء مع الشخص الي بحبو او بكرهو !
*


MeToo قال:


> ولكن حدث أمر عكس هذه الظروف وأصبحت أقل سوداوية وأكثر تفاؤلاً وأكثر تصالحاً مع نفسك ومع محيطك ومع علاقاتك ، لذلك أنتَ أقل عصبية وأقل غضب وأكثر مرتاح  ...


*لا غلط ، بس قررت اكبر دماغي *



MeToo قال:


> أنتَ تحب أن تكون محط إهتمام الكل ، أظنك من النوعية الذي يتمنى زوجة تكون أنتَ فقط محور ومركز اهتمامها


*جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا فوق ماتتخيل ، انا شخص نرجسي ومغرور وواثق من نفسو وقدراته لدرجة المرض 
وبالنسبة للزوجة فانا عايز واحدة تفصيل :*D




MeToo قال:


> ... قد تكون متطلب في علاقاتك ، فأنتَ لا تقبل أن تكون المركز الثاني في أية علاقة حتى ولو صداقة عادية ، وهذا الأمر قد يُفقدك بعض الأصدقاء


*لا مش يفقدني البعض
انا معنديش اصدقاء اصلا 
حيالله بنتين من ايام الجامعه
فقط :*D



MeToo قال:


> كان معكم قاريء الفنجان ابن عم ماجي فرح ههههه


*
استمتعت بردك *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*




Gospel Life قال:


> اممممممممممم تفتكر دا السبب
> وراء اختفاء الزعيم
> 
> تكونش .......
> ...



*ربنا يقدرني علي عمل الخير :new6:
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*

يالا بسرعه اللي مش لحق يقطع في فروه كوينا
يلحق نفسه
فاضل لاخر اليوم بس

وهي هتبدا ترد عليكم من بكره باذن ربنا


قد اعذر من بنجر
ليشي دعوه بقي انا باللي هتفوته الفرصه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*




Gospel Life قال:


> قد اعذر من بنجر
> ليشي دعوه بقي انا باللي هتفوته الفرصه



موتيني ضحك


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*




Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> موتيني ضحك




يعني موتك ببلاش كداااااااا

ايه البخل دا 
حتي احنا داخليين علي عيد يعني
فكها شويه كدا





بلغوا عني بقي
بطلب رشوة علني:smil15:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*



Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *جدا واقل حاجة بتنرفزني بس من الاشخاص اللي يهموني*
> *وببأة وحش جدا ف العصبية سواء مع الشخص الي بحبو او بكرهو !*
> 
> 
> ...


* شوف الصراحه الذياده دى هتطير اليمام كله ههههههههههههه فتح إدماغك شوي مو هيك ابدا---- دارى ها الكلام-- مو راح تلاقى و لا حتى تفصيل-----*
* مبروك الباتوليه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*

*تاسونى كوينااا جميله بتحب الدردشه--- بتمل بسرعه-- طيبه موت-- و بتمر بهدوء كدا-- مش نسئلونى يعنى إه ----- و عاقله  ----*


----------



## تيمو (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*



Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> بس في حالة ماحس اني عملت جميل ف حد ونكروا
> او انتشلت حد من ضياع وانتحار ، وسماني ف الاخر اناني !
> او ان حد يحلف بأنك سبب سعادته وف الاخر تحسه متغير عليك وبيعتبرك اول حاجة بتتعبو ، ومن غير ماياخد بالو وصلك انو بدونك حياتو كانت افضل ! رغم ان لو فكر شوية كان هيهفهم انو خسرانها دنيا و آخرة !!
> تفتكر موقف زي دة ميخلنيش سوداوي  ?
> ...


*



يعني بدّك وحدة تفصيل ، وحدة شبه كده يعني ههههه








مشكلة البشر إنهم بينسوا بسرعة ، وعشان هيك لو شو ما بتعمل لهم ، ممكن بلحظة ينسوا كل إشي ، هلّا انتا دخلت تخصصك رغبة منك أو لأنو زي ما تيجي تيجي ، ومعدّل الثانوية وين ما حطّك دخلت ؟ يمكن لو كان جوابك الأول ، مش بس لأنك بتحب تساعد الناس ، بس لأنو بالعادة يالي بيختاروا هلتخصص رغبة بكونوا يمتلكون هواية التعامل مع الناس وفهمهم ، وبلاقوا متعتهم في تحليل وفهم سلوكيات الناس.

إنتا يا حج كيرلوس من ردّك الأخير أول مرة بشوف جانب في شخصيتك يمكن ما كنت أقرأوا بالأول من كُتُر السلبية يالي أحاطت قلمك ... والقلم بالعادة بيفضح ... وبتعرف يمكن إنتا من النوع يالي بتحب تكون خالف تُعرف ، لأنك ما بتحب تكون متلك متل غيرك ... لقيت نفسك بالعوالم الإفتراضية ، أو إنك دخلت العوالم الإفتراضية بعد نكبات مع البشر في الواقع  بس المشكلة البشر يالي في الواقع هم أنفسهم في الإفتراض ، لذلك يمكن تكون نكبتك مع عالم النت أضعاف مضاعفة ...

صدقني ، برضو استمتعت بردّك ، ده إنتا طلعت حكاية جامدة أوي 

*


----------



## تيمو (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*

tasooni queena

ما بنكر إنك خفيفة دم ، والشغلة الوحيدة يالي ولا يمكن إنو الشخص يصطنعها : خفّة الدم والنغاشة ، لذلك متأكد من إنك خفيفة دم في واقعك أيضاً ... يمكن تكوني قليلة كلام (يمكن) بس خفيفة دم ...  

وكوني ما بعرف قلمك غير من فترة قريبة ، بقدر أقول لك إنك بتحيطي نفسك بغموض غريب ، الشخص الذي يمزح أو يضع مشاركات بالعموم يخشى أن يُكشف قلمه ، لأن الكلمات بتكشف المخفي ، وإنتي تضعين حول قلمك أسوار ، يمكن حفاظاً على خصوصيتك ، أو يمكن بسبب مواقف مرّت معك ومش حابة إنها تكرر ...

أنتِ طفلة جداً ، مش عارف يمكن تكوني صغيرة بالعُمُر بجد ، أو لأنك مش حابة تكبري أكثر من يالي انتي عليه ، أو ببساطة بعد فترة من تآلفك مع المكان ، أصبحتِ تملّين من النقاشات والحوارات ، لأنك أدركتي أنو (فش فايدة وغطيني يا صفية ) أو لأنك استنفذتي كل طاقتك قبل فترات وهلّا بتحسي إنو لازم تدخلي تريّحي شوي 

نفسك تعملي حاجات ، بس يبدو إنو الواقع أقوى والظروف أقوى ، ومع هيك بشوفك من أكثر أعضاء المنتدى تفاؤلاً ، مرتاحة مع نفسك ومع محيطك ، ومتواضعة لدرجة إنو يمكن ما حدى ينتبه لوجودك ، ما بتحبي تعملي حوالين نفسك صخب (عكس أخينا بالله kerlos love jesus  ...) 

لا تنسي كل ما سبق توقعات ، يمكن أكون غلطان لأنو معرفتي بقلمك محدودة جداً ، وتكوني بواقعك مختلفة تماماً ، ولو دايقتك في حاجة ، إحكيلي عنها وأنا أحذف على طوول ...


----------



## rania79 (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*

كوينا حوبيكا حوبى انا هنا؟
ههههههههههههه
اول واحدة تقريبا كلمتها هنا لما جيت للمنتدى
وبعتالها ع الزوار مسج
يالا هيصى ياستى دخلتى التاريخ من اوسع شبيابيكو اهو
هههههههههههه
كوينا
بنوتة دمها خفيف واجتماعية وحبوبة
.بس بحسها غامضة اوى (فشر مسيو اكس ياخواتى )ههههههههههه
واكيد الاكيد البت دى عليها تار من اولاد الحج منياوى
لووووووووول
وبتخليها رفعية ومتوسطة الطول
وبيضاء اللون
ههههههههه
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*

_*كوينا

مرحه جدا
منظمه
عارفه تبنى مستقبلها ازاى 
بس  حاسس انها قصيرة مش عارف ليه :thnk0001:
*_​


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*

ههههههههههههه
هو كله حاسس انها قصيره ليه
انتى قصيره يا كوينا :w00t:


----------



## tasoni queena (4 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*




> رجعتلكم بسرعه
> 
> 
> ومعايا الضيف الجديد
> ...



انتى بتسلطيهم عليا ؟؟

لا عيب عليكى محدش يعرف يقطع فى فروتى

 ده انا غلسة قديمة  هههههههههههه

وانا مستعدة للرد


----------



## tasoni queena (4 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*




> كوينا حبيبتى :t4:
> كوينا دمها خفيف خااااااااااالص وعسوله اووووى
> ومع نفسها كده بس مش على طول
> وبحسها عاقله شويه :smil12:



اهوووو واحدة لا معايا ولا معاكوا ههههههههههه

ومع ذلك بتقول رأيها بكل صراحة

انى عاااااقلة 

شكرا يا ميرنا يا حبى يارب تجيبى مجموع وتدخلى الكلية اللى عيزاها


----------



## tasoni queena (4 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *تاسونى ، اول ما دخلت
> كانت شخصيه مختلفه تماماً عن اللى موجوده دلوقتى
> كنت زمان بتخيلها حد عنده 53 سنه *



ههههههههههه  لا

انا شخصيتى متغيرتش خالص يمكن كنت لسة مش واخدة عليهم

انتوا اللى نظرتكوا اتغيرت عنى لما عرفته سنى الحقيقى

مش الشخصية اللى اتغيرت :smile01


----------



## tasoni queena (4 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*




+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> كوينا يا سلام هو في زي كوينا
> نتخيل بقي
> قصيره مش باينه من الارض
> وهي السبب الرئيسي في اختفاء ويلم تل
> ...



هو ليه كله متخيلنى قصيرة هههههههههه

عليا الطلاق انا 162 سم :ura1:

بيحاول يوقع بين اعضاء حزب الغلاسة بس على مين

نفسى استاذ وليم يرجع وانا بكتب افتكرت ازاى انا دخلت الحزب

كان غايب وكنت عمالة ادخل على صفحته وعلى موضوعاته واكتب عايزة انضم لحزب الغلاسة كتبت كتييييييير جدا

هو لما لاقنى غلسة كده دخلنى معاهم :ura1:

ادى تانى اعتراف ... انى مش غلسة

ركزوا يبقى انا عاقلة ومش غلسة :smile01


----------



## tasoni queena (4 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*




johna&jesus قال:


> _هى حد عسول اووووى بجد ربنا يخليها _
> _بس الخدعة اللى فاسمها حلوة اووووووووى _
> _منورة يا تاسونى_​



ولقد وقعتوا فى الفخ :smile01

مرة حد من الاعضاء بس مش فاكرة مين كان عضو نشيط ومش مشهور يعنى بعتلى رسالة وقعد يقولى صليلى قعدت افكر وبعدين قلت من تأثير الخدعة  افتكرنى تاسونى بقى

ونيتا مرة قالتلى انتى تاسونى يعنى مرات اب كاهن :smile01

شكرا يا جون للكلام الحلو ده


----------



## tasoni queena (4 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*




Gospel Life قال:


> اممممممممممم تفتكر دا السبب
> وراء اختفاء الزعيم
> 
> تكونش .......
> ...



هههههههههه عايز يعمل وقيعة


----------



## tasoni queena (4 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*




> *
> كوينا بنت دمها خفيف و لذوذة
> طالما هندسة يبقي بنضارة و بتتكفي علي المذاكرة طول اليوم يعني عندها تقوس :t17: و شعرها يمكن بيكون بيتسرح كل اسبوعين مرة مثلا :smil15: محدش يقولها اني جيت
> *


انا جييييت يا بوب

بسم الله نبدأ 

ليييه يا بنى حرام عليك تقوس ومبسرحش شعرى :smile01

يبقى كلية المعوقين والجربانين من كتر الدح اللى انا فيه يعنى ههههههههههههه

شكرا يا بوب للكلام الحلو


----------



## tasoni queena (4 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*




Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ثانكيو يا بوب
> مبحبش الفرافير
> ــــ
> 
> ...



مممم فى حاجات صح وحاجات لاء

انا قلوقة وبحب اتعامل مع الناس بحذر فعلا 

طيبة ومش دايما بسمع الكلام مش عنيدة وبحب افهم صح 

مش حاسة بيأس بس مستنية معاد مناسب 

لا مفيش حاجة معينة بحد ذاتها يعنى تعبانى يعنى حاسة ان مشاكلى كلها على درجة واحدة مفيش حاجة اهم من حاجة

شكرا يا كيرلس


----------



## tasoni queena (4 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*




> *ربنا يقدرني علي عمل الخير :new6:*



دايما يا رب 



> يالا بسرعه اللي مش لحق يقطع في فروه كوينا
> يلحق نفسه
> فاضل لاخر اليوم بس
> 
> ...



ههههههههههه الفرصة ضاعت


----------



## tasoni queena (4 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*




> *تاسونى كوينااا جميله بتحب الدردشه--- بتمل بسرعه-- طيبه موت-- و بتمر بهدوء كدا-- مش نسئلونى يعنى إه ----- و عاقله  ----*


مش عارفة اقول ايه 

اهو عاقلة وكمااان هادية يعنى مفيش بعد كده 

طبعا لازم امل بسرعة المنتدى نايم بقاله كتير :smile01

شكرا يا حوببببى


----------



## tasoni queena (4 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*




MeToo قال:


> tasooni queena
> 
> ما بنكر إنك خفيفة دم ، والشغلة الوحيدة يالي ولا يمكن إنو الشخص يصطنعها : خفّة الدم والنغاشة ، لذلك متأكد من إنك خفيفة دم في واقعك أيضاً ... يمكن تكوني قليلة كلام (يمكن) بس خفيفة دم ...
> 
> ...


----------



## tasoni queena (4 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*




rania79 قال:


> كوينا حوبيكا حوبى انا هنا؟
> ههههههههههههه
> اول واحدة تقريبا كلمتها هنا لما جيت للمنتدى
> وبعتالها ع الزوار مسج
> ...


----------



## tasoni queena (4 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*




> كوينا
> 
> مرحه جدا
> منظمه
> ...



صح اللى قولته بس مش منظمة اوووى يعنى 

هههههههههه برده قصيرة

لا مش قصيرة متوسطة 162 سم 

شكرا يا هيرووو


----------



## tasoni queena (4 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*




> ههههههههههههه
> هو كله حاسس انها قصيره ليه
> انتى قصيره يا كوينا :w00t:



مش عارفة يا حبى

وانتى كمان معتقدة كده هههههههههههه

لا مش قصيرة


----------



## tasoni queena (4 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*

تم بحمد الله

وقد اقفل فى ساعته وتاريخه


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*

لوووووووووووووووووووووووولي مبروك الافراج

اظن مفيش حكم بــــ 3 ايام بس
كله بيكون 4 تحت ذمه التحقيق ههههههههههه

بس يالا خليها عليا بقي
عفونا عنك يا ابنتي
وبجد نورتينا بوجودك الهادي
هههههههههه
حبه بكش اهو اي هخدعوه بقي



انتظروني مع ضيف جديد


----------



## tasoni queena (4 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*




> لوووووووووووووووووووووووولي مبروك الافراج
> 
> اظن مفيش حكم بــــ 3 ايام بس
> كله بيكون 4 تحت ذمه التحقيق ههههههههههه
> ...



ههههههههههه حلوة البكش يا حبى

ومنتظرين الضحية الجاية


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... tasoni queena*

هوووووووووووووووووووي يا اصحابي

علي راي بكار ههههههههههه



رجعتلكم بسرعه اهو
ومعايا ضيف جديد

عضو مبارك وقريبا محاور 
تنبأ اهو يا ولدي
لو حصل ليا هديه هههههههههه

مشاركاته دايما هادفه وفي الجون 
يعني من الاخر
هو شخص ذوق في تعامله واسلوبه

مش هاطول في الكلام
عشان اسيبلكم فرصه للتخيل

رغم انه يستحق الكثير والكثير

وهو العضو

bob


منورنا يا بوب بجد

​


----------



## bob (4 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... (bob)*




> عضو مبارك وقريبا محاور
> تنبأ اهو يا ولدي
> لو حصل ليا هديه هههههههههه


*هههههههه ححور عليكي اول واحدة
ماشي جوسبل النبيه 
*


> مشاركاته دايما هادفه وفي الجون
> يعني من الاخر
> هو شخص ذوق في تعامله واسلوبه
> 
> ...


*ميرسي كتييييييييير يا جوسبل علي زوقك*


> منورنا يا بوب بجد


*منور بنور صاحب الموضوع
و مستني تخيلات الناس عني *


----------



## tasoni queena (4 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... (bob)*

اهلا يا بوب منور الموضوع

طبعا انا هتخيل مع انه مقل فى مشاركاته

بس هو شخصية محترمة وردوده جميلة

ويارب زى ما قالت جوسبل نباركله على المحاور قريب

وبالنسبة للشكل بقى لابس نظارة لانه دحيح وعنده تقوس وحالق شعره عشام ميقعدش كل شوية يسرحه ههههههههههه

اللى بتعمله فى الناس طلع عليك


----------



## أنجيلا (4 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... (bob)*

*تاسوني
بت غلسسسسسسسسة خالص ههههههه طلعت علي الغلاسة اكثر من مرة:act23: 
طيبة جدا بتخيلها بنت جميلة وخفيفة الحركة وعندها بعض من الملامح الطفولية وبراءة الاطفال 

بوب 
شخص محترم جدااااا واسلوبه راقي في الحوار بعيد عن التجريح والشخصنة
الشكل بقى طويل ملامح طيبة وصوت هادىء وشعر اشعت من كثرة الدراسة:smile01 هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## تيمو (5 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... (bob)*

bob

الحياة أبسط من كل التعقيدات يالي بنحطها في حكمنا على الأمور ، انتا من الأشخاص يالي بتخيلهم حاطيين نمط حياة قاسي شوي ، لأنك تعتبر الحياة المسيحية لازم تكون قاسية ، يعني مثلاً ممنوع تلبس أصفر بس ممكن أحمر (مثلاً) ، ممنوع نروح على مطعم عشان لا يليق (برضو مثلاً) ، ممنوع نلبس كرافيه لأنها لا تليق بي كمسيحي (مثلاً كمان  ) يمكن أكون غلطان بس لو مش غلطان بتمنى تكون أكثر ريلاكس بحياتك مع المسيح ، فالحياة مع المسيح أقل تعقيد وأجمل ...  

يمكن تكون بعدك صغير ، يمكن ، بس راح تصل لمرحلة وتلاقي حالك في مواجهة مع مبادئك بالحياة ، وتعيش بشوية صراع ، ولو كنت مسؤول في شبيبة أو خدمة راح تكون شوي شديد في إرشاداتك ، يمكن هاد يسبب لك مواجهة مع الشبيبة الأصغر ، وخصوصاً لو كان فيه تعليمات بتمس نمط حياتهم مثل السباحة أو سماع الأغاني أو طلعة مع بعض ...

إجمالاً إنتا مقبول في مجتمعك ، بسيط ، محبوب ، ما بتلاقي صعوبة في بناء علاقات وصداقات ، الناس تحترم تمسّكك في مبادئك ، تجد قبول من الجنس اللطيف تحديداً بسبب تصرفاتك اللبقة  

معرفتي فيك لا تتعدّى حدود القلم ، وليست بالفترة الكبيرة ليكون حكمي دقيق ، لو كان الحكي الأعلى مش صح ، ابعتلي اس ام اس عشان ألغي وما أنحرج ههه


----------



## tasoni queena (5 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... (bob)*




> *تاسوني
> بت غلسسسسسسسسة خالص ههههههه طلعت علي الغلاسة اكثر من مرة:act23:
> طيبة جدا بتخيلها بنت جميلة وخفيفة الحركة وعندها بعض من الملامح الطفولية وبراءة الاطفال
> *



هههههههههه غلسة اوووى 

شكرا يا انجى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يناير 2012)

*رد: فكره ملطوشه  طبعا " ارينا عمق خيالك  ... (bob)*

*بوب 
هو في زي بوب 
مش هقول اكتر من انه سابق سنه 

*​


----------



## bob (8 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> اهلا يا بوب منور الموضوع
> 
> طبعا انا هتخيل مع انه مقل فى مشاركاته
> 
> ...


*ميرسي كتير كوينا علي كلامك و علي مباركتك و برضه حبقي احور عليكي *علي فكرة* انا مش بقلل مشاركاتي بس بكسل اكتب*:smile02
*فعلا انا بلبس نضارة بس مودرن* :gy0000:*و مفيش تقوس الجيم قايم بالواجب و انا بهتم جدا بشعري و كريم بقي و حركات
*


----------



## bob (8 يناير 2012)

> *بوب
> شخص محترم جدااااا واسلوبه راقي في الحوار بعيد عن التجريح والشخصنة
> الشكل بقى طويل ملامح طيبة وصوت هادىء وشعر اشعت من كثرة الدراسة:smile01 هههههههههههههههههههه*


*ميرسي انجول ليكي كتير علي ذوقك و كلامك
انا طويل الي حد ما 178 ملامح طيبة بس شراني :act31: و صوتي عالي علي فكرة بس حنين ههههههههههه و شعري ناعم و بينزل علي عيني ههههههه لا شعري عادي و انا بروقة كمان*


----------



## bob (8 يناير 2012)

> الحياة أبسط من كل التعقيدات يالي بنحطها في حكمنا على  الأمور ، انتا من الأشخاص يالي بتخيلهم حاطيين نمط حياة قاسي شوي ، لأنك  تعتبر الحياة المسيحية لازم تكون قاسية ، يعني مثلاً ممنوع تلبس أصفر بس  ممكن أحمر (مثلاً) ، ممنوع نروح على مطعم عشان لا يليق (برضو مثلاً) ،  ممنوع نلبس كرافيه لأنها لا تليق بي كمسيحي (مثلاً كمان  ) يمكن أكون غلطان بس لو مش غلطان بتمنى تكون أكثر ريلاكس بحياتك مع المسيح ، فالحياة مع المسيح أقل تعقيد وأجمل ...


*يعني ايه كرافيه !!! :smile02
اولا شكرا ليك كتير حبيبي مي تو علي كلامك
ثانيا انا يمكن اكون ملتزم شوية بحاجات معينة نتيجة تربيتي في الكنيسة من الخدام اللي كانوا معايا و في منهم دلوقتي رهبان* *بس في نفس الوقت انا بعتبر نفسي ريلاكس في حياتي يعني مش معقد ولا حاجه* *يعني انا بشوف مثلا اني لما اقعد علي قهوة مصري لو تعرفها غلط لانه مجلس مستهزئين (مثلا) او لما يجي فرح مش بحب ارقص لاني بشوفه لا يليق يعني في حاجات كده انا مش ريلاكس فيها*


> يمكن تكون بعدك صغير ، يمكن ، بس راح تصل لمرحلة وتلاقي  حالك في مواجهة مع مبادئك بالحياة ، وتعيش بشوية صراع ، ولو كنت مسؤول في  شبيبة أو خدمة راح تكون شوي شديد في إرشاداتك ، يمكن هاد يسبب لك مواجهة مع  الشبيبة الأصغر ، وخصوصاً لو كان فيه تعليمات بتمس نمط حياتهم مثل السباحة  أو سماع الأغاني أو طلعة مع بعض ...


*فعلا قابلت مواجهات مع مبادئي و احيانا بقدر اصمد و احيانا لا
في خدمتي انا مش شديد خالص مع الشبيبة (بلغتك:smile02 ) بالعكس انا بضحك و اهزر و اسمعهم و بحاول اكون صديق ليهم قبل اي حاجه و يمكن بياخذ عليا شوية الكلام ده*


> إجمالاً إنتا مقبول في مجتمعك ، بسيط ، محبوب ، ما بتلاقي  صعوبة في بناء علاقات وصداقات ، الناس تحترم تمسّكك في مبادئك ، تجد قبول  من الجنس اللطيف تحديداً بسبب تصرفاتك اللبقة


*بصراحة عجبني جدا وصفك ليا لاني بصراحة انا معرفش اوصف نفسي كده شكرا ليك و مش حقولك بقي انا دنجوان عصري* :gy0000:


> معرفتي فيك لا تتعدّى حدود القلم ، وليست بالفترة الكبيرة  ليكون حكمي دقيق ، لو كان الحكي الأعلى مش صح ، ابعتلي اس ام اس عشان ألغي  وما أنحرج ههه


*كلامك جميل جدا و انا استمتعت اني قريته و رديت عليه*


----------



## bob (8 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *بوب
> هو في زي بوب
> مش هقول اكتر من انه سابق سنه
> 
> *​


*عياد فعلا خير الكلام ما قل و دل :smile02*
*مش سابق سني اوي يعني :gy0000:*


----------



## bob (8 يناير 2012)

*شكرا جدا لكل واحد تخيلني و كتب فيا كلام جميل و طبعا صاحبة الموضوع في المقدمة
و اي حد كتب فيا كلام تاني حيشوف شغله معايا في الايام اللي جايه :t26:  :t26: :t26:
*


----------



## Alexander.t (9 يناير 2012)

_*بوب نظرتى عنه متغيرتش من اول ما دخل
بوب شخصيه مرحه ، اجتماعيه بس فى نفس ذات التوقيت بحسه واخد جمب لوحده ازاى معرفش 
*_


----------



## rania79 (9 يناير 2012)

بوبوووووووووووووووووو يادى النور يادى النور
بوبو مرح بس برضة غامض شوية واخد جنب ومش بيندمج معنا هنا
وكل مببعت لة لينك لاى تويبك يقولى معلش شوية عشان مش عندى وقت
اومال بتتحدف ع النت لية ياولة؟
هههههههههههههههههههه
بس ع فكرة بوبو عندة ثقافة ديينة عاااااالية وبحب اقراء لة الردود
بستفيد منها
يالا بقة ليك لزمة اهو ياواد وبتفدينى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ويارب نباركك ع لون المحاورين لانك تسحقها بجد
شكلا بقة..........
اتخيللك ابيض ورفيع زى القلم الرصاص لووووول
ومش بنظارة ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 يناير 2012)

انا اللي بشكرك يا بوب 
علي قبولك انك تشرفني في الموضوع
وبجد نورتنا جدا
وسعدنا بوجودك المميز


وفيك ترد علي باقي التخيالات طبعا



لحد ما الاقي ضحيه جديده
ههههههههههه


انتظروني


----------



## أنجيلا (9 يناير 2012)

> لحد ما الاقي ضحيه جديده
> ههههههههههه



*
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مفترية يا بت:99:
*


----------



## bob (9 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> _*بوب نظرتى عنه متغيرتش من اول ما دخل
> بوب شخصيه مرحه ، اجتماعيه بس فى نفس ذات التوقيت بحسه واخد جمب لوحده ازاى معرفش
> *_


*ربنا يخليك يا كبير علي كلامك 
بس امانة عليك لما تعرف ازاي واخد جنب لواحدي فهمني* :99:


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مفترية يا بت:99:
> *




ههههههههههههههههه
انا لسه عملت حاجه يا جيجي


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 يناير 2012)

ضحيتنا الجديده انهارده

هو عضو نشيط 
مشاغب جدااااااااااااااا 
ومصمم رائع قوي
وكمان شاعر مميز في اسلوبه
وخدوم


طبعا كلكم كتشوقين تعرفوا هو مين
عشان تقطعوا في فروته براحتكم
هههههههههههه

المره دي عاوزه دم بقي


معانا العضو









*+|+ Coptic Lion +|+*
عياد
منورنا يا فندم​


----------



## bob (9 يناير 2012)

> بوبو مرح بس برضة غامض شوية واخد جنب ومش بيندمج معنا هنا
> وكل مببعت لة لينك لاى تويبك يقولى معلش شوية عشان مش عندى وقت
> اومال بتتحدف ع النت لية ياولة؟
> هههههههههههههههههههه


*ميرسي علي كلامك الجميل رانيا 
برضه غامض !!!! طيب حد يفهمني يعني ايه ؟؟؟ :smi420:
حكاية التوبيكات دي انا فعلا ببقي متواجد قليل علشان مش فاضي فعلا بدور علي شغل هههههههههه*


> بس ع فكرة بوبو عندة ثقافة ديينة عاااااالية وبحب اقراء لة الردود
> بستفيد منها
> يالا بقة ليك لزمة اهو ياواد وبتفدينى


*ربنا يخليكي يا رانيا ( هذا من فضل ربي )* هههههههههه


> ويارب نباركك ع لون المحاورين لانك تسحقها بجد


*لا انا عايز لون ليا لواحدي لون البباهات ( جمع بوب) هههههههه*


> اتخيللك ابيض ورفيع زى القلم الرصاص لووووول
> ومش بنظارة


*هههههههههه ولا اي حاجه صح 0/10
انا لوني قمحي لون نيلك يا مصر هههههههه
و مش رفيع و مش تخين جسم متناسب مع الطول
و بلبس نضارة بس نوع مفتخر و مودرن*


----------



## Rosetta (9 يناير 2012)

روووووعة هالموضوع يا نيفو  
متاااااابعة طبعا ​


----------



## تيمو (9 يناير 2012)

bob قال:


> *يعني ايه كرافيه !!! :smile02
> *



كرافية ، أو كرفاته 









bob قال:


> * مش حقولك بقي انا دنجوان عصري* :gy0000:
> 
> *كلامك جميل جدا و انا استمتعت اني قريته و رديت عليه*




دونجوان يعني حاجة زي كده هههه







صدقني استمتعت أكتر بردك


----------



## تيمو (9 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> tasooni queena
> 
> 
> 
> ...



سعيد بتجاوبك ، مع إنو الطفولة شيء غير سلبي ، صدقيني من يمتلك هذه الروح محظوظ ... وقريب للقلب


----------



## تيمو (9 يناير 2012)

كوبتك ليون

اجيت والله جابك هههه أتمنى أن تتحمّل ، لأنني كما قلتُ لكيرلس ، أفضل السلبيات من الإيجابيات ..

انتا تتعلّق بالأشخاص وبالأماكن بطريقة كبيرة ، مشاعرك تضغى على كل تفكيرك ، فلا تستطيع أن تفصل بين العقل والعاطفة ، لا بل العاطفة تضغى ، لذلك أنتَ تقبل من يجرحوك ، وتغفر وتنسى ، لأنك ببساطة لا تستطيع نسيان العلاقات والصداقات بسهولة ... أنتَ مثلاً قد تبقى طول عمرك عايش في حارتك القديمة في سبيل الحفاظ على العلاقات والصداقات والبيت الذي يحتوي ذكرياتك (مثلاً) ، ولكن تذكّر : عجلة الحياة تمضي ، والناس تتغيّر ، اسمع أغنية (حنا السكران) لفيروز ... 

تبحث عن القبول والرضى من الآخريين ، ولكن تذكّر ارضاء الناس غاية لا تُدرك ، ولا تقول ( لا ) من منطلق أنك لا تريد إنو يزعل منك غيرك ... لذلك تعلّم أن تفعل ما تراه مناسب حتى ولو لم يعجب غيرك وأن تقول ( لا )، ويالي بيزعل يضرب راسو بالحيط 

مع أن طباعك لا تتناسب مع من يعمل في مجال المبيعات (نصّاب نخب أول هههه) إلّا أن نجاحك لو تحقق سيكون بفضل تلك العلاقة الحميمية التي تبنيها مع الزبائن ، فأنتَ لا تتعامل معهم فقط كأرقام وTARGETS بل كأشخاص لهم كيانهم ...

في بعض الأحيان ألمس لهجة حزن من قلمك وردودك ، لكن إجمالاً يبدو أن هذه هي السمة السائدة عند أغلب أقلام الزملاء هنا ... 

أتصوّرك هاديء في واقعك ، ولكن احذر الهاديء لو غضب ، مخلص جداً ، وعلى استعداد لفعل أي شيء وكل شيء لمن تحبهم ، من يدخل دائرة اهتمامك سينال كل ما يرغب منك ، فأنتَ لا تبخل بالجهد والمال وأي شيء لتحقيق رغبات أحبائك ...

لو زعلت من نقطة ، احكيلي اياها على (خلاوي) عشان أحذفها ...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يناير 2012)

*طبعا مش هرد علي الاراء انهارده حسب قوانين الموضوع 

 وطبعا الكل ليه حريه التخيل 
بس
 عايز انوه تنويه بسيط 
اي بنت بتتخيلني شبه مهند 
ارجوكي اني مش كده خالص 















انا اجمل من مهند بكتير ههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يناير 2012)

الحج عياد

انا هلطش منه الكلمة بتاعته واقول

عياد هو فى زى عياد ههههههههههه

طبعا من خلال تعاملى معاه احب اقول انه

بيحب المنتدى جدا وطلع فى المنتدى بكذا منظر مش منظرين بس

وحاجة تانى بس كدب دى بيحب المذاكرة زيى كده بالضبط ههههههههه

مواضيعه وتصميماته حلوة وردوه مميزة


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 يناير 2012)

عياد حد محترم جدا وجدع ودمه خفيف
 وبحسه قد المسؤليه
وتصميماته روعه وكتباته جميله جدااااااا


----------



## rania79 (9 يناير 2012)

عياد هنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا زينو الزينة يا بشر
هههههههههههههههههههه
عياد دمة خفيف مبدع ف التصميم وخدوم جداااااااا ومش بيتاخر ع حد ف اى طلب
عيبة بيقفش بسرعة او بيفهم اوقات الامور غلط
شكلا بقة
انا لسة شيفاة ع الفيس الصبح
مهند مهند يا بنات مفهاش كلام
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (9 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *طبعا مش هرد علي الاراء انهارده حسب قوانين الموضوع
> 
> وطبعا الكل ليه حريه التخيل
> بس
> ...


هاد على أساس إنه مهند حلو يعني !!! 
لو يطول شعره بس بيصير شبه البنات هههههههههههه
المهم بالمختصر المفيد عن عياد  : 

- صديق بحق ومخلص جدا 
- مش بيحب يزعل أي حد منه ولا بيحب يزعل من حد
- قلبه طيب كتييييييييييير 
- مبدع في التصميمات وبحب تصاميمه جدا 
- كتاباته روووعة كمان 
- نشيط جدا في المنتدى وبيحب المنتدى بشكل كبير

بتمنالك كل التوفيق بحياتك عياد لأنك بجد إنسان تستاهل كل الخير


----------



## bob (10 يناير 2012)

*عياد شخص طيب مرح جدع ابن بلد 
نرفوز قلوق 
الشكل مش حقول بقي عنيه خضرا و شعره اصفر علشان عندي علي الفيس و عارف شكله :t30::t30:
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> ضحيتنا الجديده انهارده
> *ضحيه *:fun_oops:
> 
> هو عضو نشيط
> ...



*تيراااااااااا
هههههههه
نورك ياكبيره 
بسم الله القوي استعنا عالشقي بالله 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> كوبتك ليون



*مين بينادي *



MeToo قال:


> اجيت والله جابك هههه أتمنى أن تتحمّل ، لأنني كما قلتُ لكيرلس ، أفضل السلبيات من الإيجابيات ..



* معاك يا عمنا قول اللي في نفسك*



MeToo قال:


> انتا تتعلّق بالأشخاص وبالأماكن بطريقة كبيرة ، مشاعرك تضغى  على كل تفكيرك ، فلا تستطيع أن تفصل بين العقل والعاطفة ، لا بل العاطفة  تضغى


*فعلا انا بتعلق جدا بالاشخاص 
بس العاطفه عندي ليها حدود 
وبيكون الحكم الاخير لعقلي 
اي نعم هو مخ صعيدي ميفرقش كتير عن جوز باتا 45
بس اللي ربنا ادعوني بقي ولازم استخدمه 
قدري :smil15:*



MeToo قال:


> أنتَ تقبل من يجرحوك ، وتغفر وتنسى ، لأنك ببساطة لا تستطيع  نسيان العلاقات والصداقات بسهولة ... أنتَ مثلاً قد تبقى طول عمرك عايش في  حارتك القديمة في سبيل الحفاظ على العلاقات والصداقات والبيت الذي يحتوي  ذكرياتك (مثلاً) ، ولكن تذكّر : عجلة الحياة تمضي ، والناس تتغيّر ، اسمع  أغنية (حنا السكران) لفيروز ...



*صح جدا كلامك 
بس بلاش اغتيه سكران دي لحسن يتعملي محضر سكر :new6:

*


MeToo قال:


> تبحث عن القبول والرضى من الآخريين ، ولكن تذكّر ارضاء  الناس غاية لا تُدرك ، ولا تقول ( لا ) من منطلق أنك لا تريد إنو يزعل منك  غيرك ... لذلك تعلّم أن تفعل ما تراه مناسب حتى ولو لم يعجب غيرك وأن تقول (  لا )، ويالي بيزعل يضرب راسو بالحيط



*محدش عايز يبقي مرفوض من الاخرين 
بالرغم من ان في كتير رافضني
بس بحاول ارضي كل اللي حوليا علي قد ما اقدر 
حتير لو وصل اامر انه يكون علي حساب نفسي*



MeToo قال:


> مع أن طباعك لا تتناسب مع من يعمل في مجال المبيعات (نصّاب  نخب أول هههه) إلّا أن نجاحك لو تحقق سيكون بفضل تلك العلاقة الحميمية التي  تبنيها مع الزبائن ، فأنتَ لا تتعامل معهم فقط كأرقام وTARGETS بل كأشخاص  لهم كيانهم ...



*
الجزء ده بقي هو الاهم 
عندنا في مصر في عامل مهم اسمه التفائل 
يعني العميل لو حب المندوب اللي بيجيله 
بيتفائل بيه وبمنتجه اياً كان نوعه او عالميه شركته 
كتير من العملا يقل انا مبحبش المندوب ده مش بينزلي من زور 
حتي المنتج بتاعه واقف سبحان الله 
ومش بعيد يكون المندوب ده بتاع شكره يونيليفر
او بوريكتر او حتي كولجيت بالموليف 
اكبر 3 شركات في العالم 

اما ابقي لو بيحبه وكان بيبع منتج معمول تحت السلم 
هتلاقيه من نفسه بيكلم الزباين بتوعه ويقوله جرت المنتج الفلاني 
جربه علي ضمانتي هيعجبك 

وانا بطبيعتي بحب اتقرب من العملاء 
يعني بحضر مناسباتتهم 
اتصل اطمن عليهم 
 في الاعياد بعايدهم كده 
يعني كلامك صح :flowers:*




MeToo قال:


> في بعض الأحيان ألمس لهجة حزن من قلمك وردودك ، لكن إجمالاً يبدو أن هذه هي السمة السائدة عند أغلب أقلام الزملاء هنا ...



*
فيما مضي كان هناك خيارين فقط 
سعاده وحزن 

اما الان ومع كثره الالم 
تعددت الاختيارات
يأس انهيار 
الم 
حزن 
وشعور بالرضا

فان اختار لقلمي افضل المساوئ
كي لا يموت مني*





MeToo قال:


> أتصوّرك هاديء في واقعك ، ولكن احذر الهاديء لو غضب ، مخلص  جداً ، وعلى استعداد لفعل أي شيء وكل شيء لمن تحبهم ، من يدخل دائرة  اهتمامك سينال كل ما يرغب منك ، فأنتَ لا تبخل بالجهد والمال وأي شيء  لتحقيق رغبات أحبائك ...




*حاسس بجد انك تعرفني 
بس اختلف معاك في نقطه هادي دي *



MeToo قال:


> لو زعلت من نقطة ، احكيلي اياها على (خلاوي) عشان أحذفها ...



*ازعل من ايه 
انت قولت في البدايه هتقول سلبيات 
وانا شايف انك كنت بتمندحني 
بجد نورتني يا غالي 
ربنا يفرحك 
:flowers::flowers:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> الحج عياد
> انا هلطش منه الكلمة بتاعته واقول
> عياد هو فى زى عياد ههههههههههه
> طبعا من خلال تعاملى معاه احب اقول انه
> ...



*ميغسي بالكوم يا خاله كوينا 
وصدقني بتتكلمي جد في موضوع حبي للمنتدي ده 
حاولت ابعد كتير بس هو اللي لازق فيا هههه

وبالنوسبه لموضوع المناظر ده 
انتظري المنظر الجديد :smil15:

وزي ما قولتي موضوع المذاكره ده 
زتونه كدب :new6::new6::new6:
 انا بحب المذاكره حب العمي
بلتلاقوني ليله الامتحان نشيط جدا في المنتدي 
امال ايه براجع المنهج :new6:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> عياد حد محترم جدا وجدع ودمه خفيف
> وبحسه قد المسؤليه
> وتصميماته روعه وكتباته جميله جدااااااا


*مرنونه الاموره 
ميرسي يا باشا 
كلامك بجد كبير جدا عليا 
ربنا يفرحك يا رب
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يناير 2012)

> *وزي ما قولتي موضوع المذاكره ده
> زتونه كدب :new6::new6::new6:
> انا بحب المذاكره حب العمي
> بلتلاقوني ليله الامتحان نشيط جدا في المنتدي
> امال ايه براجع المنهج :new6:*



ههههههههههه اتعلم منى

شوف انا بحب المذاكرة اوى ازاى وفانية عمرى فيها واتعلم

ايووووووة موضوع ليلة الامتحان ده مهم بعمل كده برضه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> عياد هنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا زينو الزينة يا بشر
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> عياد دمة خفيف مبدع ف التصميم وخدوم جداااااااا ومش بيتاخر ع حد ف اى طلب
> عيبة بيقفش بسرعة او بيفهم اوقات الامور غلط
> ...



*يا مرحبابك وشباكك يا حوماتي 
ميرسي يا كبيره علي الكلام الحلو 
وموضوع القفشان ده 
ابتديت اتعالج منه وبشرب كل يوم الصبح زيت متور :smil15:

ايون شافت الصوره وقامت ترجع بعدها 
وعايزه تعمل فيكم نفس المقلب هههههههههه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> هاد على أساس إنه مهند حلو يعني !!!
> لو يطول شعره بس بيصير شبه البنات هههههههههههه
> المهم بالمختصر المفيد عن عياد  :
> 
> ...



*ماله يعني مهند مهو امور اهو 





ههههههههههههه بس مش اوي

بجد يا روزيتا كلامك فرحني جدا 
وبجد بشكرك عليه 
وانا كمان بتمنالك كل الخير والسعاده من كل هارتي 
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا رب 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يناير 2012)

*عياد عياد...انا مش بسيط على الكلام المكتوب...انا اقول انا إيه إلى انا شايفاه..بس اولا مش تتريق على الغلطات يا عياد ماشى؟؟!!....*
*عياد بقا يا جماعا انا شايفاه الاسد المرقصى هههههههههه لإنى اول ما دخلت المنتدى عرفته كدا.... إنسان بجد إنسان.... عجبنى إنه شخص خدوم... و تصاميمه راوعا فيها إحساس جميل..و طلع كمان قلمه جميل...*
*إنسان مركز مع الناس فى المنتدى و بيفتقد إلى مش موجود و إلى بقالو فطره غايب و إلى عيان... عمتا صوره عياد إختلفت عندى كذا مره ...يعنى فى الاول كان بيهزر و يقول على عضوه "دى حماتى" و هى ردت عليه...و انا مش كنت واخدا على الهزار ده فى الاول و كنت باخد كل كلمه جد..فكنت فكرا بجد إنه راجل متزوج و بيشتغل و حماته بتحبه و معانا هنا هههههههههههههه و بعدين جه قال اخوه تعب و نزل له..فقولت إه ده متجوز و اخوه عايش معاه!!!!و بعدين لقيت كذا واحده باقت حماتو هههههههههههه فقولت متجوز كام وحده ده!!!! و بعدين فجئه لقيتو فى اللجنه بيمتحن و ماسك الموبيل بيكتب و سايب الإمتحان...قولت ينهااار هو عياد ده إه هههههههههههه طالب و لا راجل شغال!!!!... عمتا هو مقدى حياته فى الطريق دايما بتاع الرجوع إلى البيت المريح ههههههههههههههه دايما كدا مزنوق فى الشارع الرب معاك...*
* هو إنسان زكى جدا جدا و فهلوى و بيعتمد على كدا فى مزكرته-- بس مش كل مره هتسلم يا عياد و تعرف تنشن كويس.....*
*بس فى النهايه هو إنسان جدع طيب القلب و خدوم و نرفوز و بيقلب بسرعه بس بيعدل بسرعه بردو.... و غلس منكرش مش بيقول الاسرار الحربيه ابدا و انا مستانيا الجيش يمشى علشان تقولى الموضوع إلى إنت اكيد نسيته اصلا يا عياد يا بياااااع (ننرفزه حبه ههههههههههههههههههههه)*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2012)

bob قال:


> *عياد شخص طيب مرح جدع ابن بلد
> نرفوز قلوق
> الشكل مش حقول بقي عنيه خضرا و شعره اصفر علشان عندي علي الفيس و عارف شكله :t30::t30:
> *



*تعيش يا حج 
اما العصبيه والنرفزه باخد لها حبوب تناحه والحمد لله كلها كام شهر 
وهبقي بارد وتنح هههههههههههه

وبس بقي متفتحش عنين البنات 
متوقلش اني ولا انور وجدي ولا حتي نور الشريف 
مبحبش الفشخره خالص 

انت عارف اني اعظم المتواضعين 
اخدت بالك من اعظم دي :new6: مش ماشيه خالص مع المتواضعين 

نورتني يا هندزه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه اتعلم منى
> 
> شوف انا بحب المذاكرة اوى ازاى وفانية عمرى فيها واتعلم
> 
> ايووووووة موضوع ليلة الامتحان ده مهم بعمل كده برضه



*الظاهر انه تقليد منتشر بين كل الطلبه :new6:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *عياد عياد...انا مش بسيط على الكلام المكتوب...انا اقول انا إيه إلى انا شايفاه..بس اولا مش تتريق على الغلطات يا عياد ماشى؟؟!!....*



*معقول انا اتريق عليكي بردوا 
دي مهمه عبود :smil15:

*


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *عياد بقا يا جماعا انا شايفاه الاسد  المرقصى هههههههههه لإنى اول ما دخلت المنتدى عرفته كدا.... إنسان بجد  إنسان.... عجبنى إنه شخص خدوم... و تصاميمه راوعا فيها إحساس جميل..و طلع  كمان قلمه جميل...*
> *!!....*


*

 قولتلك مش ناقص بعد كده غير اني اغني 
والاعمار بيد الله ههههههه

*


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *إنسان مركز مع الناس فى المنتدى و  بيفتقد إلى مش موجود و إلى بقالو فطره غايب و إلى عيان... عمتا صوره عياد  إختلفت عندى كذا مره ...يعنى فى الاول كان بيهزر و يقول على عضوه "دى  حماتى" و هى ردت عليه...و انا مش كنت واخدا على الهزار ده فى الاول و كنت  باخد كل كلمه جد..فكنت فكرا بجد إنه راجل متزوج و بيشتغل و حماته بتحبه و  معانا هنا هههههههههههههه و بعدين جه قال اخوه تعب و نزل له..فقولت إه ده  متجوز و اخوه عايش معاه!!!!و بعدين لقيت كذا واحده باقت حماتو هههههههههههه  فقولت متجوز كام وحده ده!!!! و بعدين فجئه لقيتو فى اللجنه بيمتحن و ماسك  الموبيل بيكتب و سايب الإمتحان...قولت ينهااار هو عياد ده إه هههههههههههه  طالب و لا راجل شغال!!!!...*
> *!!....*


*

بصي يا سيتي 
انا وبلا فخر
خاطب بنت دونا 
وبنت بسم الصليب 
وبنتين الحجه رانيا 
وبنت جوفاني شنوده 
بالاضافه للمحاوره الجميله روزيتا 
والمحاوره الغائبه نانسي 
يا رب ترجع بالسلامه 
ومقدم شبكه ومهر علي مرئي ومسمع كل اعضاء المنتدي :new6:

وحاجز باذن ربنا بنت كوبتك مرمر وكوبتك مان
بعد ما ربنا يكمل فرحتهم علي خير باذن ربنا 
ويتجوزوا 


اما بقي موضوع الشغل والدراسه
انا بشتغل من اعداي 
وبدرس في اوقات الفراغ 

*


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *عمتا هو مقدى حياته فى الطريق دايما بتاع الرجوع إلى البيت المريح ههههههههههههههه دايما كدا مزنوق فى الشارع الرب معاك...*
> *!!....*


*

 مريح اوي 
لا جابلي ضغط ولا شلني 
ولا مخلي مفيش سواق في الشركه طايقني ولا حاجه 
بموت فيه الطريق ده :love34:
وشكلي هموت فيه فعلا :shutup22:

*


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *هو إنسان زكى جدا جدا و فهلوى و بيعتمد على كدا فى مزكرته-- بس مش كل مره هتسلم يا عياد و تعرف تنشن كويس.....*
> *!!....*


*

 مين ذكي ده 
مش موضوع تنشين 
بس انا مش بحل غير العملي 
نظري نو :2:

*


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *بس فى النهايه هو إنسان جدع طيب  القلب و خدوم و نرفوز و بيقلب بسرعه بس بيعدل بسرعه بردو.... و غلس منكرش  مش بيقول الاسرار الحربيه ابدا و انا مستانيا الجيش يمشى علشان تقولى  الموضوع إلى إنت اكيد نسيته اصلا يا عياد يا بياااااع (ننرفزه حبه  ههههههههههههههههههههه)*
> *!!....*


*


ههههههههههههههه
انتي لسه فاكره دا انا نسيت 
ميرسي يا باشا للكلام الجامد ده 
ربنا يفرح قلبك



*​


----------



## أنجيلا (11 يناير 2012)

*عياد
شخص طيب وقلبه كبيييييييييييير متسامح جدا وبينسى الاذية بسرعة ويرجع يتصرف وكانو ولا شي حصل... متعاون جداا 
فنان مبدع في تصميماته... وكاتب مرهف الحس

اتمنالك كل الخير يا ليون *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *عياد
> شخص طيب وقلبه كبيييييييييييير متسامح جدا وبينسى الاذية بسرعة ويرجع يتصرف وكانو ولا شي حصل... متعاون جداا
> فنان مبدع في تصميماته... وكاتب مرهف الحس
> 
> اتمنالك كل الخير يا ليون *


*:blush2::blush2::blush2::blush2:
بس بقي علشان بكزف :new6:

ربنا يخليك يا رب 
ويميد ايده ليكي 
مشاركتك فرخحتني جدا يا احلي انجي 
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا رب *​


----------



## candy shop (11 يناير 2012)

عياد بجد انسان طيب 

وخدوم جدا 

انا اكتر واحده دايما بقوله يعمل شهادات التقدير وبصراحه 

بيسيب اى حاجه يكون بيعملها ويشتغل فىهم 

وتصميماته جميله جدا وبيبذل مجهود فيها 

وكمان شاعر جميل 

فوق كل ده انسان جدع بجد جدا 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2012)

candy shop قال:


> عياد بجد انسان طيب
> 
> وخدوم جدا
> 
> ...



*كتير عليا كل ده في يوم واحد 
ميرسي بجد ليكي يا امي 
وبعدين حضرتك تامريني مش تطلبي مني
ربنا يخليكي ليا يا رب ويفرح قلبك 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يناير 2012)

عياد بشكرك كتير انك شرفتني في الموضوع
ردروك كلها جميله وخفيفه الظل

وبشكرك علي تعبك معايا بجد


فيك تكمل ردودك علي باقي المشاركات

لحد ما نعلن عن ضحيه جديده كالعاده

انتظروني​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> عياد بشكرك كتير انك شرفتني في الموضوع
> ردروك كلها جميله وخفيفه الظل
> 
> وبشكرك علي تعبك معايا بجد
> ...



* انا اللي بشكرك علي الاستضافه اللذيذه دي 
ميرسي يا خالتي ربنا يفرح قلبك 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يناير 2012)

بصوا بقي
العضو اللي موجود معانا دلوقت
انا جبته اجباري وهو لسه مش يعرف 
انه ادبس دايما بحب اعمل الخير انا ههههههههه


المهم عضونا زملكاوي صميم
وعضو مبارك 
متواجد اغلب الاوقات 
بصراحه ليه بعض الاراء بتعجبني


عاوزكم بقي تطلعوا القديم والجديد عليه
ههههههههههههه


معانا 
​*grges monir*


اتخيلوا بقي وطلعوا القطط الفطسانه فيه​


----------



## oesi no (17 يناير 2012)

زمالكاوى
ودة اكبر عيوبه


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يناير 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه
انا بقول كدا برده


----------



## grges monir (17 يناير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> زمالكاوى
> ودة اكبر عيوبه


عارف انا مش شايف ميزة غير دى فيا هههههه


----------



## grges monir (17 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> بصوا بقي
> العضو اللي موجود معانا دلوقت
> انا جبته اجباري وهو لسه مش يعرف
> انه ادبس دايما بحب اعمل الخير انا ههههههههه
> ...


امممممم ماشى جوسبل
انا مش ازعلك وارفضلك الدعوة ههههه
ويطلعوا فيا القطط الفطسانة  لية
علاقتى هنا مع اصدقائى فى المنتدى  مميزة جدا
باستثناء عضو واحد خرج برة القاعدة وهو انتى:gun:
فا متعمميش ضميرك على الكل وتخليهم زيك
بس حلوة بعض الاراء دى
يا ماما انا ارائى كلها لازم تعجبك لانها منطقية وتعبر عن وعى بالاحداث مش بتنجانى زيك:gy0000:


----------



## Twin (17 يناير 2012)

*متعصب جداً .... لكل شئ هو مقتنع بيه .... وخصوصاً ميوله*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

*جرجس !!!

متخيله واقعي بيحب الحب 
بيبلس ابيض طول حياته 
وحلم الكاس مازال مسيطري عليه " انسي ^_^ "

بيبقي عرقه مرقه لو قابل واحده 
بس انسن قلبه ابيض 
وصاحب جدع 

*​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 يناير 2012)

يا جماعة انتوا بتتكلموا فى ايه

ده زملكااااااااااوى يعنى الفخر كله 

جرجس انسان محترم وطيب وصاحب صاحبه


----------



## grges monir (17 يناير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *متعصب جداً .... لكل شئ هو مقتنع بيه .... وخصوصاً ميوله*​


امممممم متعصب ولا مقتنع باللى  باقولة توين
طيب وضح متعصب ازاى طيب 
اطالب بالدليل مشرفنا الغالى
اى ميول تقصد برضة
انا جاى ومش ناوى اسكت لحد معرف وجهة نظرك دى جبتها منين ههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يناير 2012)

جرجس
نظام الموضوع
انك ترد بعد يومين من التخيالات
اقرا الشروط كويس يا ولدي

يعني ميعادك ترد يوم الخميس
مش علي كل مشاركه


----------



## Twin (17 يناير 2012)

*اولاً مش من حقك ترد عليا الا بعد يومين -بعد ماخد وقتي في التخيل- ههههههه*
*وثانياً .... هرد وأمري لله*

*أنا بقول متعصب لما هو مقتنع به *
*بمعني أنك لو مقتنع بشئ أي كان .... صح أو غلط .... أنت متعصب له جداً وبتدافع عنه أي كانت النتائج .... وبالتالي عندي *
*وأقصج بميوله .... ال هي أتجاهاته .... ال هي الأشياء التي تهتم بها ..... وعلي سبيل المثال *
*أنت زملكاوي وميولك بيضاء وأتجاهاتك هي حرقة الدم ومع ذلك مقتنع ومتعصب لهذا الفريق المرضان ههههههههه رغم أني برده زملكاوي بس أتعلجت *

*نقول كمان والا ؟*​


----------



## grges monir (17 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *جرجس !!!
> 
> متخيله واقعي بيحب الحب
> بيبلس ابيض طول حياته
> ...


اولا ميرسى لمرورك عياد وتعليقك
المهم انا فعلا طيب للاسف
بس مش بلبس ابيض غير نادرا عشان جو بلدنا مش يسمح انى اخرج بابيض اكتر من اوضة لاا وضة جوة بيتنا هههه
 مين عياد مش بيحب الحب
 ولا  يكرة انة يحب ويتحب
 واللى يقولك حب اية  ودة وكلام فاضى اية  
بيستعبط او مش عارف يكون كدة ههههه
موضوع عرقة مرقة  عشان  قابلت بنت مش جربتة عياد لسة هههه
عشان انا عندى مشكلة كبيرة فى الموضوع دة انى فى شغلى
احنا حولى 30 موظف
منهم حوالى 25 بنت  وسيدة و5 رجالة هههههه
مش غرور عياد انا صاحب جدع وبحب اصحابى جدا وتلاقينى  معاهم فىاوقات الازمات
 ممكن مش اشوفة  فى الايام العادية لان الدنيا تلاهى كل فين وفين
 لكل فى اوقات الشدة بعمل اللى ربنا يقدرنى علية
زملكاوى بقى قلبى ابيض ههههههه


----------



## grges monir (17 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> جرجس
> نظام الموضوع
> انك ترد بعد يومين من التخيالات
> اقرا الشروط كويس يا ولدي
> ...


لامش ليا دعوة بالشروط دى هههه
احتمال كبير اكون خارج الخدمة  يومين او تلاتة ابتداء من يوم الخميس فبلحق ارد دلوقتى هههه
الا اذا اديتنيى سماح ارد بقى  بعد يوم الخميس  لو مش دخلت


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يناير 2012)

خلاص مش ترد برده وقدامك وقت لحد ما تكون موجود
مفيش مشكله

ودا عشان خاطر وقتك بس


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2012)

*تصدق قلبى انفتح لك لما عرفت انك زملكاوى هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*مش عايز عروسه زملكاويه-- علشان المنتدى يستلموكو مع بعض هههههههههههههه*
*لا بجد انا ذيك زملكلويه---- وااااا اسفااااه و حلم الكاس و الدورى ماذال يراودنى ههههههههههههه*
*عمتا انا مش بعرفك اوى شوفت لك ردود كثيره بس بما ان الموضوع فىه اشى خيال يا ناس يبقا نئلف----*
*عمتا ما اتخيله-- انسان جد فى الجد و فى الهزار هزار بس لحدود-- يعنى مش بحب التهريج الذياده عن اللزوم و البايخ-- طيب جدا مهزب جدا-- *
*مممممممممممممممم مش عارفا اقلف اكتر من كدا بقا--   نشوف خيالنا نتيجته إيه--*


----------



## grges monir (19 يناير 2012)

النهارد ة الخميس ارد بقى
مش كدة؟؟


----------



## grges monir (19 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا جماعة انتوا بتتكلموا فى ايه
> 
> ده زملكااااااااااوى يعنى الفخر كله
> 
> جرجس انسان محترم وطيب وصاحب صاحبه


ربنا يجبر  بخاطرك يا زملكاوية يا سكرة انتى
لودة خيالك عنى انا بقى هاتغر قوى كدة هههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوه رد بقي
سمحنالك يا ولدي


----------



## Alexander.t (19 يناير 2012)

*جرجس للاسف متعاملتش معاه عن قرب
بس انطباعى الاؤل عنه انه فى حاله
مكنش منتشر زى دلوقتى او يمكن انا اللى مكنتش منتشر 
*


----------



## grges monir (19 يناير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *اولاً مش من حقك ترد عليا الا بعد يومين -بعد ماخد وقتي في التخيل- ههههههه*
> *وثانياً .... هرد وأمري لله*
> 
> *أنا بقول متعصب لما هو مقتنع به *
> ...


حقى بقى ارد توين النهاردة
انت فكرتك تقريبا صح انى مقتنع - متعصب اقولها زيى متحب يا عمونا
بس الفكرة بس انى  اقتناعى دة نابع عن ثقة نوعا فى نفسى  شوية فى التفكير وان ثقافتى وقرايتى تخلينى مش اتنازل بسهولة عن ارائى لمجرد ان رايىء معارض وجد ليا
اتنازل فقط فى حالة ان المنطق ضدى كان اقوى
موضوع الزمالك بقى
دة انتماء للنادى
وعلى فكرة لو بصيت شوية لجماهير الزمالك هتلاقيها جماهير وفية جدا لناديها
كفاية لينا 7 سنين واقفين مع النادى وهو حارق دمنا هههه
الزمالك لما بيخسر  مش بتفرق مع اللاعيبة زيى جماهيرة هههه
مشكلة الزمالك الازلية فى الادارة
بعيدا عن الموضوع بقى توين
مبسوط جدا بالحوار معاك
تقريبا اول مرة   نتحاور انا وانت توين


----------



## grges monir (19 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *تصدق قلبى انفتح لك لما عرفت انك زملكاوى هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *مش عايز عروسه زملكاويه-- علشان المنتدى يستلموكو مع بعض هههههههههههههه*
> *لا بجد انا ذيك زملكلويه---- وااااا اسفااااه و حلم الكاس و الدورى ماذال يراودنى ههههههههههههه*
> *عمتا انا مش بعرفك اوى شوفت لك ردود كثيره بس بما ان الموضوع فىه اشى خيال يا ناس يبقا نئلف----*
> ...


دة انا اللى قلبى انفتحلك ههههه
طبعا عروستى لازم تكون زملكاوية دة شرط لازم يكون فى العقد ههههه
نوعا ما كلامك صح
بس اعترفلك بقى بحاجة انى سواعى بهزر هزار زيادة قوى فوق اللزوم مع اشخاص بقول انهم قريبين منى وعرفونى بس  بطلع غلطان انا انى هزرت كدة
موضوع الجد بقى انا رد فعلى فية عصبيتى
عصبى بطريقة وحشة جداااااااااا انا
لسة عامل كارثة فى الشغل اليومين دول عشان انا حاسس ان الشغل معايا مش  ماشى كويس ومحدش بيسئل ههههه
يعنى انا اتخنقت من الادارة والمدير انهم مكبرين قوى
زعلت انا بقى انى الدنيا بترجع لورا مش طالعة لقدام مع انى مش خسران حاجة تخرب تعمر ليا مرتبى شغال بس مش عجبنى الحال
مروورك اسعدنى جدا


----------



## grges monir (19 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *جرجس للاسف متعاملتش معاه عن قرب
> بس انطباعى الاؤل عنه انه فى حاله
> مكنش منتشر زى دلوقتى او يمكن انا اللى مكنتش منتشر
> *


وانا متاسف اكتر منك مينا
 شوف الحل اية بقى؟؟
انت صح مينا
انا فى حالى فعلا 
وعلاقاتى قليلة  مش كتيرة زيى منتا متخيل
يعنى انا مشترك فى المنتدى ليا 4 سنين دلوقت علاقاتى فية التى تعتبر علاقات  قوية لا تتعدى اصابع اليد الواحدة
بس حلو منتشر دلوقت
لا يمكن اليومين دول وخصووصا  بعد الثورة ان المواضيع المثارة فى المنتدى  بتجذبنى  وليا انا فيها راىء وموقف احب اعبر عنة
خروجنا من المواضيع الدينية الى مواضيع سياسية خلت الواحد ينطلق شوية


----------



## grges monir (19 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايوه رد بقي
> سمحنالك يا ولدي


مش متعود على الكرم دة منك ههههه
بس متشكرين برضة


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يناير 2012)

اي خدعوه يا ولدي

واصلا مش تتعود

 دا بس لانك ضيفي هنا
ههههههههههههههههههههه

انا بشكرك جداااااااااا
وبشكر كل الاعضاء اللي شاركوا في التخيالات


وانتظروني مع عضو جديد


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يناير 2012)

ورحعلتكم تاني
ومعايا عضوة مميزه جدا



في مشاركاتها وارائها مثقفه جدا 
واعيه وعندها خلفيه لكل ما يدور حولها

رغم صغر سنها
الا انها فعلا سابقه سنها

ضيفتنا انهارده هي


أنجيلا

ياتري ايه تخيالاتكم عنها بقي ؟؟؟


في انتظاركم ​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

بنت جدعة وبتعرف تعتمد على نفسها

مخها كبير بتعرف تقرر لنفسها وتاخد قرارات صح 

بالنسبة لشكلها بتوقع انها جميلة رفيعة وقصيرة


----------



## Rosetta (20 يناير 2012)

إنجي حبيبة قلبي 
- طيوووووبة كتير 
- عسل صافي 
- جريئة 
- عقلانية وواعية 
- كلامها موزون 
- عمرها صغير بس فعلا إللي بيعرف تفكيرها بيشوف إنه أكبر من عمرها 

ربنا يحميكي ويحافظ عليكي يا قمراية


----------



## oesi no (20 يناير 2012)

اللى اعرفه عنها انها سنها صغير
اللى بشوفه فى كلامها انه احيانا مخها بيبقى كبير وبتعرف توصل للى عاوزاه باسرع طريق 
واحيانا اخرى  ان ان ان 
هوائية شويه 
قلبها اسود 
شخصنه الحوار 
مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم 
كفاية كدة ولا اضرب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2012)

*كلامي عن انجي هيبقي مختصر جدا 

رغم انها بنوته صغيره 
الا انها
 رااااااااااااااااااجل
واحسن كمان من رجاله كتير 
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يناير 2012)

*أنجيلا الرخمه

اختي الصغيره اللي بعزها جدا جدا
رغم انها بتكره الرجاله ومعقده
بس انا وراها لحد لما تغيير فكرتها دي
انجي انا اعرفها من فتره مش قليله
وهي انسانه جميله جدا وشخصيتها مرحه 
تفكيرها اكبر من سنها ودي ميزه فيها
بس بطلب منها يكون عندها اراده وصبر اكبر من كده
ربنا معاكي ويكمل شفائك ع خير ياقمر
وختام كلامي لازم يكون بدعواتي اللي مش بتحبيها
ربنا يرزقك بعريس واشمت فيكي قريب يا انجي 30:​*


----------



## bob (20 يناير 2012)

*انجول العسول 
انجيلا دي طفلتي ههههههههه انا عارف ان الكلمة دي بتضايقها :t30::t30:
انجيلا شخصية عسولة جريئة متحررة مخها كبير سنها صغير 
شكلها : قصيرة بيضاء شعرها اسود طويل و بضفيرة :t30:
*


----------



## أنجيلا (20 يناير 2012)

*عبرو دلوقتي 
لحد ماييجي دور ي في الرد*


----------



## oesi no (20 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *عبرو دلوقتي
> لحد ماييجي دور ي في الرد*


شكلها غلاويه :t31:


----------



## أنجيلا (20 يناير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> شكلها غلاويه :t31:



*حسابك بعدين يا واد يا اوسي:t30:
دخلت للبلاك ليست:warning:*


----------



## oesi no (20 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *حسابك بعدين يا واد يا اوسي:t30:
> دخلت للبلاك ليست:warning:*


ياترى امتى هكون اول اسم فيها 
هو مش المفروض انك مترديش وتسيبى الواحد ياخد راحته 


نضيف على انك غلاوية 
مقيدة للحريات وفلول


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههههه
ايه يا جيجي في ناس بتعزك قوي
 وهاقطع في فروتك لما تقول يا بس

منورين يا شباب


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *عبرو دلوقتي
> لحد ماييجي دور ي في الرد*




*احسن حاجه في الموضوع ده
انك مش قادره تردي
يعني الواحد ياخد رحته ع الاخر
اقول كل اللي عندي ولا اسكت يا انجي​*


----------



## أنجيلا (20 يناير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ياترى امتى هكون اول اسم فيها
> هو مش المفروض انك مترديش وتسيبى الواحد ياخد راحته
> 
> 
> ...



*خذ راحتك :hlp:
بس بتعرف يا اوسي لحد الان مش فاهمة فلول ده.. اموت واعرف بتعني ايه30:
*


mikel coco قال:


> *احسن حاجه في الموضوع ده
> انك مش قادره تردي
> يعني الواحد ياخد رحته ع الاخر
> اقول كل اللي عندي ولا اسكت يا انجي​*


*لا فرغ قلبك يا مايك
هو عندنا كام من مايك :smil16:
والحساب بعد يومين:smil8:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يناير 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *احسن حاجه في الموضوع ده
> انك مش قادره تردي
> يعني الواحد ياخد رحته ع الاخر
> اقول كل اللي عندي ولا اسكت يا انجي​*



هههههههههههههه
الواد دا مستغل استغلال يا ناس
بكره يجي دورك يا ميكي
ويطلع عليك وعلي يدي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *لا فرغ قلبك يا مايك
> هو عندنا كام من مايك :smil16:
> والحساب بعد يومين:smil8:*




*تصدقي نسيت اني هدبس بعد يومين
لو جه في بالي كنت قلت فيكي اشعار
بس انا عارف انجي طيبه وحنينه وجدعه
ومش هتردهالي والا انتي عرفه بقي :smil8:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> الواد دا مستغل استغلال يا ناس
> بكره يجي دورك يا ميكي
> ويطلع عليك وعلي يدي



*
البوتجاز وصل
يابت امال لو احنا مش بلديات
كنتي هتقولي ايه 
وبلاش تهدديني يابت
لسه مش ادبست يعني ممكن اخلع
وانتي عرفاني ممكن اعملها​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يناير 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> البوتجاز وصل
> يابت امال لو احنا مش بلديات
> كنتي هتقولي ايه
> ...




ههههههه مش تقدر انا خدت منك كلمه
ومفيش رجاله من بلدياتي بترجع في كلامها :t30:
لانهم رجاله قد كلمتهم ولا ايش ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههه مش تقدر انا خدت منك كلمه
> ومفيش رجاله من بلدياتي بترجع في كلامها :t30:
> لانهم رجاله قد كلمتهم ولا ايش ؟؟؟؟؟؟




*اثبتي انك خدتي مني كلمه :t30:​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يناير 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *اثبتي انك خدتي مني كلمه :t30:​*



اممممممممممممممم عندي شهود
هاخد باصواتهم يوم الحكمleasantr


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> اممممممممممممممم عندي شهود
> هاخد باصواتهم يوم الحكمleasantr




بلاش شغل المحاكم ده
انتي عرفه دي لعبتي انا
وخلي المحاكم تنفعكم


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يناير 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> بلاش شغل المحاكم ده
> انتي عرفه دي لعبتي انا
> وخلي المحاكم تنفعكم



يابني كلمتك هي محكمتك
يعني سيف علي رقبتك
ومن الاخر شاهده عليك

شوفتني وانا
بقول حكم leasantr


----------



## Alexander.t (20 يناير 2012)

_*انجى فكرتى عنها من اول ما دخلت لحد دلوقتى متغيرتش
انجى من الناس اللى لهم فكرهم الخاص عكس ناس كتيير
ملهمش شخصيه 
هى ملهاش دعوه بالمجتمع وملهاش دعوه بالعادات والتقاليد
هى بتمشى زى ما هى عاوزه ووفق منظومه هى شايفاها صح وهى فعلا فى حاجات كتيير صح ، احياناً كتيير بنتفق ونادر لما بنختلف وغالبا لما بنختلف بتكون بسبب بعض العادات والتقاليد الشرقيه اللى هى بتكرهها جدا

*_


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 يناير 2012)

انجي شخصية ممتازة
مثقفة ومطلعة جدا ، سابقة سنها في حاجات كتير
انا ع المستوى الشخصي بحبها وبرتاح جدا ف التعامل معاها


----------



## maria123 (21 يناير 2012)

بصراحا ما بعرفها كتير بس ممكن قول انو هي بنت حبابة و زكية


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 يناير 2012)

انجيلا
شخصيه قويه جداااا وعاقله اوى ومثقفه
و طيوبه خالص


----------



## تيمو (22 يناير 2012)

انجيلا وما أدراك من أنجيلا 

كنتُ أظن انني أعرفك بما يكفي لأكتب أمر ما ، ولكنني اكتشفتُ أنني لا أعرف عنك أي شيء كما كنتُ أعتقد وأظن  أنتي من النوع السهل الممتنع ، لا أدري إن كنتي تعرفين هذا التعبير ، ولكن احتياطاً يعني مثل ما تفوتي إمتحان وتقرأي الأسئلة وتقولي سهلة ، ولكن عندما تبدأين بالحل تجدين أنها أصعب مما ظنتي وغير قادرة على الحل والتعبير ...

ما قد أقرأه بين كلماتك حاجتك للإهتمام (ومن منا لا يريد ذلك آني وي  ) ، تظهرين قوة كبيرة ولكن هذا لا يعني أنك لا تحتاجين لمن يُطبط على كتفك ويقول لك كلمات تشجيعية .... 

طموحة ، وليس لطموحك حدود ... تعرفين كيف تصلين لأهدافك بأقل الجهود الممكنة لأنك تعتمدين على الدبلوماسية والمناورة ... لربما لأنك تقرأين الطرف المقابل وتفعلين ما تعرفين أنه سيُرضيه ويحقق أهدافك بذات الوقت ...

أنتي تحبين الوحدة ، لا تفضلين المواجهة بل الانسحاب والانعزال ، قليلة الكلام ، تعرفين كيف تحمين نفسك ... 

لو كان كلمة ما عجبتك أو غلط ، ابعتيلي وأنا أحذف على طوول


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يناير 2012)

يالا يا جيجي
جه دورك للانتقام هههههههههه

 اقصد للتوضيح يعني
ردي بقي وطلعي كل اللي جواكي عليهم

لقد حانت الفرصه


----------



## أنجيلا (23 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> يالا يا جيجي
> جه دورك للانتقام هههههههههه
> 
> اقصد للتوضيح يعني
> ...



*بوتيجاز يا بت يا جوزبل*:t31:


----------



## أنجيلا (23 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> ورحعلتكم تاني
> ومعايا عضوة مميزه جدا
> 
> 
> ...


*ميرسي لهاذ التقديم يا مذيعتنا:999:

ميرسي بجد يا قمر ع كلامك الجميل ده *




tasoni queena قال:


> بنت جدعة وبتعرف تعتمد على نفسها
> 
> مخها كبير بتعرف تقرر لنفسها وتاخد قرارات صح
> 
> بالنسبة لشكلها بتوقع انها جميلة رفيعة وقصيرة


*هو سؤال بس
ليه اي بنت بتتخيلوها قصيرة واي شاب بتتخيلوه طويل:smil16:
مش هتبطلو تمييز:hlp:
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي يا قمر بس  انا تقريبا في طولك.... 162 ع حسب اخر مرة حسبت طولي ممكن اكون زدت شوي هههههههه*





Rosetta قال:


> إنجي حبيبة قلبي
> - طيوووووبة كتير
> - عسل صافي
> - جريئة
> ...


*ويحميكي كمان يا قمري 
ميرسي كثيييير يا حبي 
*


----------



## أنجيلا (23 يناير 2012)

*نشوف راي الحاقدين بقى*leasantr



oesi no قال:


> اللى اعرفه عنها انها سنها صغير
> اللى بشوفه فى كلامها انه احيانا مخها بيبقى كبير وبتعرف توصل للى عاوزاه باسرع طريق
> واحيانا اخرى  ان ان ان


*بسيطة
لانو ارائي خاصة بخصوص الراجل الشرقي والمجتمع هتخلي اي شرقي هنا في المنتدى يشوفها ان ان ان 
لانها ع غير هواه:t31:
*


oesi no قال:


> هوائية شويه
> قلبها اسود


*مش صحيح *



oesi no قال:


> شخصنه الحوار


*نووووو
بص دايما لما بقول شي مش بوجه لحد معين بل بتكلم عامة وبناقش فكر الشخص مش الشخص نفسه ع غرار ما بيحصل هنا من اغلبية الاعضاء وانا اتوجهلي شخصنات كثير منهم معقدة وطلعي عقد بعيد عن هنا ووووووو
لما بيكون الكلام عامة مثل مجتمع رجعي وامتى هيبطل رجعية وكده فده مش شخصنة لانها عامة بس لما احدد واقول انت رجعي هنا صارت شخصنة 
اتمنى قصدي يكون وصل* leasantr



oesi no قال:


> مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
> كفاية كدة ولا اضرب



*منور يا جو*


----------



## أنجيلا (23 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *كلامي عن انجي هيبقي مختصر جدا
> 
> رغم انها بنوته صغيره
> الا انها
> ...


*شكرا كثير يا غالي
ربنا يخليك 
*



bob قال:


> *انجول العسول
> انجيلا دي طفلتي ههههههههه انا عارف ان الكلمة دي بتضايقها :t30::t30:
> انجيلا شخصية عسولة جريئة متحررة مخها كبير سنها صغير
> شكلها : قصيرة بيضاء شعرها اسود طويل و بضفيرة :t30:
> *


*عارفها بضايقني وبتقلهالي:t26:
هههههه وشعري مش اسود هو بني  وايون لسه بعمل ضفيرة.. في حاجة؟هههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي كثير يا بوب 
*


----------



## أنجيلا (23 يناير 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *أنجيلا الرخمه
> ​*


تلميذتك:t31:



mikel coco قال:


> *
> اختي الصغيره اللي بعزها جدا جدا
> رغم انها بتكره الرجاله ومعقده
> بس انا وراها لحد لما تغيير فكرتها دي
> ​*


*مش صحيح يا مايك 
انا مش بكره الرجالة لان اكثر شخص بحبه في الدنيا هو ابي وهو راجل... انتقاذي لتصرف بعد الشرقيين مش معناه كرهي لرجالة بس انتم اتعودتم ان اي حد بينتقذ شخص يبقى يكرهه:heat:
مفيش فايدة معاكم:99:
ههههههههههههههههههههههه*




mikel coco قال:


> *
> انجي انا اعرفها من فتره مش قليله
> وهي انسانه جميله جدا وشخصيتها مرحه
> تفكيرها اكبر من سنها ودي ميزه فيها
> ...


*ربنا يخليك يا...:a63:*


*ميرسي بجد يا ميكي*



mikel coco قال:


> *
> وختام كلامي لازم يكون بدعواتي اللي مش بتحبيها
> ربنا يرزقك بعريس واشمت فيكي قريب يا انجي 30:​*


*هولع فيك يا واد يا مايك:smil8:
*


----------



## أنجيلا (23 يناير 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *تصدقي نسيت اني هدبس بعد يومين
> لو جه في بالي كنت قلت فيكي اشعار
> بس انا عارف انجي طيبه وحنينه وجدعه
> ومش هتردهالي والا انتي عرفه بقي :smil8:​*


*ايون عارفة
مانت عارف اهو* leasantr




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> _*انجى فكرتى عنها من اول ما دخلت لحد دلوقتى متغيرتش
> انجى من الناس اللى لهم فكرهم الخاص عكس ناس كتيير
> ملهمش شخصيه
> هى ملهاش دعوه بالمجتمع وملهاش دعوه بالعادات والتقاليد
> ...


*كلامك مية مية  الناس اللي لسه متمسكين بالعادات والتقاليد وبيقدسوها وكانها الناموس هم زي كهوف الاودية الخالية بيرجعو صدى اصوات وهم مش فاهمينها... اشباح جدودهم لسه حية فيهم 
الزمن بيمشي لقدام مش بيرجع لورى 

ميرسي لمشاركتك الرائعة 

*


----------



## أنجيلا (23 يناير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> انجي شخصية ممتازة
> مثقفة ومطلعة جدا ، سابقة سنها في حاجات كتير
> انا ع المستوى الشخصي بحبها وبرتاح جدا ف التعامل معاها


*
مفيش حد الا علق ع سني:hlp:
مش صغيرة لدرجه ده:cry2:


ميرسي يا كيرو *




maria123 قال:


> بصراحا ما بعرفها كتير بس ممكن قول انو هي بنت حبابة و زكية


*ميرسي حببيتي *




^_^mirna قال:


> انجيلا
> شخصيه قويه جداااا وعاقله اوى ومثقفه
> و طيوبه خالص


*ميرسي يا قمري
انتي اللي طيوبة وجميلة اووي
ربنا يخليكي 
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (23 يناير 2012)

*شو انا جيت متأخر و لا شو ؟؟ *


----------



## أنجيلا (23 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> انجيلا وما أدراك من أنجيلا
> 
> كنتُ أظن انني أعرفك بما يكفي لأكتب أمر ما ، ولكنني اكتشفتُ أنني لا أعرف عنك أي شيء كما كنتُ أعتقد وأظن  أنتي من النوع السهل الممتنع ، لا أدري إن كنتي تعرفين هذا التعبير ، ولكن احتياطاً يعني مثل ما تفوتي إمتحان وتقرأي الأسئلة وتقولي سهلة ، ولكن عندما تبدأين بالحل تجدين أنها أصعب مما ظنتي وغير قادرة على الحل والتعبير ...
> 
> ...


*لا بالعكس يا ميتو
كلامك صح جداا
وغريبة مش ذكرت سلبيات:smil16:
هههههههههه

منور *


----------



## أنجيلا (23 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *شو انا جيت متأخر و لا شو ؟؟ *


*جيت مع الخاتمة:999:
بس لسه مش اغلقنا:t31:
ههههههههه

*


----------



## أنجيلا (23 يناير 2012)

*اخيرا انتهيت:heat:
اشوف فيكي يوم يا جوزبل ع التدبيسة ده:smil8:*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (23 يناير 2012)

*انجيلا بتحب حدا يقوللها انتي صغيرة ههههههههههه*


----------



## أنجيلا (23 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *انجيلا بتحب حدا يقوللها انتي صغيرة ههههههههههه*



*مش انت كمان*:36_1_4:


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يناير 2012)

اخص عليكي يابت انا عملت حاجه
دا انتي حبيبي من ايام الجيزة
وكومان انا الطيبه كلها ههههههههههههههه





ايه يعني لما ادبسك يومين بس

حقا تعمل خير ..............
هههههههههههه

بجد يا حبي كنتي منوره الموضوع
وردوك جميله خالص مثلك طبعا

كل الشكر علي تواجدك العطر



وانتظروني مع عضو جديد 
قريبا​


----------



## Twin (24 يناير 2012)

*معلش كان نفسي اشارك وأتخيل *
*بس الوقت كان مش في صالحي :new6: وعقلي كمان مكنش في صالحي :new6:*
*تتعوض مع الأعضاء القادمين*

*بس هلحق انجيلا .... وأقولها ... بجد أنت من الألغاز التي صادفتها في هذا المنتدي :love34:*
*وده مش تقليل ده رفع شأن *​


----------



## أنجيلا (24 يناير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *معلش كان نفسي اشارك وأتخيل *
> *بس الوقت كان مش في صالحي :new6: وعقلي كمان مكنش في صالحي :new6:*
> *تتعوض مع الأعضاء القادمين*
> 
> ...


*الغاز ازاي يعني ههههههههه*


----------



## Twin (24 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *الغاز ازاي يعني ههههههههه*


* عديها بقي :new6:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 يناير 2012)

ورجعلتكم تاني من جديد
وعلي السريع اعرفكم بضيفنا الجديد

هو عضو نشيط جدا وخصوصا في القسم الاسلامي
لانه عابر جديد
ورغم انه عضو جديد لكنه اتعرف بسرعه بينا
بمشاركاته الرائعه

كان ضيفي في موضوع حواء في استضافه ادم
واستمعتنا بالحوار معاه

ودلوقت هايكون ضيفنا في موضوع التخيالات


هو العضو
Servant Of Christ

منور يا رومان


منتظره تخيالاتكم بقي خلال اليومين
وضيفنا هايرد عليكم في  اليوم التالت كالعاده​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*رومان 
متخيله حد جدع 
واثيق من نفسه " خدت بالك من واثيق دي "
بيحب الحياه 

*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (25 يناير 2012)

*شكرا للأستضافة و المقدمة الحلوة الرائعة منك ,
و شكرا لك يا عياد على خيالك الطيّب و ذوقك الرفيع 
على فكرة أخذو راحتكم بالتخيّيل لأن انا ما أزعل أبدا :flowers:
و لي عودة بعد يومين​*


----------



## rania79 (26 يناير 2012)

رومااااااان باشا
بحسة طيوب اوى وبيسامح
ومحترم واخلاقة عالية واثق من حالة
بيكتم حزنة (دة احساسى بة)
شكلا بقة
ابيض
 شعرة مصفر صبغاة باين ههههههههههههههه
ومن العراق 
هههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يناير 2012)

*Servant of Christ*
*هو انسان جميل-- حساس - مهزب-*
*يتحكم فى اعصابه لابعد الحدود--يكتم حزنه--- لا يرد الإهانه و الغلط-- هادى-- سابت فى وقت الشده--يقدر المرئه و يحترمها--- يسامح و ينسا من يسئ له -- و فى نفس الوقت لا ينسا من يقول له كلمه حلوه--- بفتقد اصدقائه دائما--*
*شجاع وبطل يكفى انه مر بمرحله العبور الصعبه و تمكن بمساعده الرب فى فك قيود الشرير-- اوقات بحس انه طالب و اوقات بحس انه رجل عامل----*
*و اتمنى له حياه موفقه و مستقبل جميل-- و معموديه عن قريب*


----------



## MAJI (26 يناير 2012)

كان ضيفي في موضوع حواء في استضافه ادم
واستمعتنا بالحوار معاه
هذا الحوار كان له تأثير في تكوين رأينا او اضافة الى رأينا 
*Servant of Christ*
شخصية اثبتت وجودها في المنتدى بسرعة 
ونالت احترام ومحبة الكثير من الاعضاء بهذه الوسائل؛
1- ثقافته 
2- اتساع دائرة تفكيره
3- احترامه الكبير للاخرين ومحبته لهم 
4-ومن حواره اكتشفت ان اغلى انسان لديه هي والدته (ربنا يطول عمرها وتفرح بيه) .
5-همه الحالي هو المعمودية وهذا شئ رائع , واصلي له دائما لتحصل باقرب وقت .
6- ومن حواره ايضا عرفت ان له اصدقاء كثيرين مما يدل على انه ناجح في العلاقات الاجتماعية.
ربنا يوفقه ويدبر له المعمودية


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 يناير 2012)

*هههههه يا شباب خجلتوني كثير ...
بس المفروض تلفقون أشياء علي مو بالضرورة تكون حقيقية 
أشكركم على خيالكم الراقي و الطيّبة التي لا أستحقها :flowers:​*


----------



## MAJI (26 يناير 2012)

هههههه يا شباب خجلتوني كثير ...
بس المفروض تلفقون أشياء علي مو بالضرورة تكون حقيقية 
أشكركم على خيالكم الراقي و الطيّبة التي لا أستحقها 
هو الموضوع رأي لو تلفيق ؟
زين قلنا رأينا والان التلفيق؛
*Servant of Christ*
1-يضع اصدقائه تحت الاختبار والذي يفشل فيه يضعه في ال (بلاك لست).
2- يتأنق ليجلب انتباه صديقة صديقه .
3- يدعي ان ليس لديه فرق في تصنيف اعمال نسائية او رجالية . وهو يطبخ ويكنس ويمسح ووو,
ياريت انشوفو بعد الزواج .
هسة ارتاحيت هايي الردتها يا  *Servant of Christ*؟
يلا اشو دافع عن نفسك من هلتهم الملفقة .


----------



## Alexander.t (28 يناير 2012)

*رومان شخص بعزه رغم انى متعاملتش معاه ولا مره 
شخصيته جميله 
اكتر حاجه بتعجبنى فيه نظرته للامور
شخصيته جامده مش بيتهزم بسهوله*


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 يناير 2012)

رومان 


استعد


لقد حانت اللحظه




وجاء دورك



 ترد علي التخيالات انهارده




ايه فيلم الرعب دا هههههههه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (28 يناير 2012)

*شكرا لك Gospel Life  على أستضافتي في موضوع جميل أخر من مواضيعك ...





متخيله حد جدع 
واثيق من نفسه " خدت بالك من واثيق دي "
بيحب الحياه 


أنقر للتوسيع...




طبعا أحب الحياه رغم مصاعبها المتعددة , و فعلا كلامك عن الثقة صح , نوّرت يا عياد الرب يباركك 






رومااااااان باشا
بحسة طيوب اوى وبيسامح
ومحترم واخلاقة عالية واثق من حالة
بيكتم حزنة (دة احساسى بة)
شكلا بقة
ابيض
شعرة مصفر صبغاة باين ههههههههههههههه
ومن العراق 
هههههههههههههههه


أنقر للتوسيع...


فعلا رنوش , عندى الكثير من ألأحزان أحاول أخبيها جوايا و أتعامل بحزم مع الأمور لأن لا فائدة من البكاء على اللبن المسكوب , أسامح كثيرا لكن لتسامحي حدود أما عن شكلي لا انا لست أشقر و أنما شعري بني مائل الى السواد و بشرتي بيضاء ههههه و طبعا عراقي من بلاد الرافدين , الرب يباركك على مشاركتك الجميلة :flowers:





هو انسان جميل-- حساس - مهزب-
يتحكم فى اعصابه لابعد الحدود--يكتم حزنه--- لا يرد الإهانه و الغلط-- هادى-- سابت فى وقت الشده--يقدر المرئه و يحترمها--- يسامح و ينسا من يسئ له -- و فى نفس الوقت لا ينسا من يقول له كلمه حلوه--- بفتقد اصدقائه دائما--
شجاع وبطل يكفى انه مر بمرحله العبور الصعبه و تمكن بمساعده الرب فى فك قيود الشرير-- اوقات بحس انه طالب و اوقات بحس انه رجل عامل----
و اتمنى له حياه موفقه و مستقبل جميل-- و معموديه عن قريب


أنقر للتوسيع...


حبو أعدائكم :فعلا انا في المشكلة أكون هادئ لأن العصبية بتزيد المشكلة بدل ما تحلها , و فعلا أحساسك صحيح انا طالب كلية و أيضا أعمل , أقدر الكلام الصادق كثيرا و فعلا لا أنسى من يعمل في معروفا , و أسامح كثيرا لكن لكل شئ حدود . أحترم المرأه و يؤسفني أن أرى بعض النساء و هن مؤمنات بشئ يحتقرهن و يحدد حرياتهم و يحسسهن بالنقص بينما الحقيقة ان المرأه مخلوق في غاية الروعة .الرب يباركك و يجعل معموديتي قريبة .





Servant of Christ
1-يضع اصدقائه تحت الاختبار والذي يفشل فيه يضعه في ال (بلاك لست).
2- يتأنق ليجلب انتباه صديقة صديقه .
3- يدعي ان ليس لديه فرق في تصنيف اعمال نسائية او رجالية . وهو يطبخ ويكنس ويمسح ووو,
ياريت انشوفو بعد الزواج .
هسة ارتاحيت هايي الردتها يا Servant of Christ؟
يلا اشو دافع عن نفسك من هلتهم الملفقة .


أنقر للتوسيع...


حبيبي MAJI شكرا جزيلا على كلماتك الرائعة بحقي يا وردة 
1-	لا مو تحديدا أضعهم تحت الأختبار بس بوقت الضيق يبين منو الصديق الصحيح و الصديق المو زين , و أذا عرفت انو مو زين أبتعد عنة أحسن . 
2-	هههههه لا عيني مو شرط بس آني نوعا ما أهتم بمضهري و عندي المضهر شي لازم الانسان ينتبه الة و مو شرط أثير أعجاب أحد و انما لذاتي انا 
3-	ههههههه لا بالعكس ورا الزواج يجوز تزيد و تخليني المدام أطبخ و أكنس و أمسح و هية ما تسوي شي , لا عادي يعني أذا كانت هية مشغولة عادي أهتم بهاي الامور بس أذا آني مشغول أكثر شي طبيعي هية أيضا تساعدني 
شكرا لمشاركتك الحلوة حبيب قلبي MAJI





رومان شخص بعزه رغم انى متعاملتش معاه ولا مره  
شخصيته جميله 
اكتر حاجه بتعجبنى فيه نظرته للامور
شخصيته جامده مش بيتهزم بسهوله


أنقر للتوسيع...




شكرا جزيلا يا بطل يا مينا على محبتك الرائعة فعلا نظرتك صحيحة للأشخاص و انتة شخص أعتز بي كثيرا هنا ...
شكرا ليك مرة أخرىيا رائع  


-------------------

أجدد شكري للمشاركين 
و طبعا ل Gospel Life :flowers:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 يناير 2012)

انا اللي بجد بشكرك علي تشريفك ووجودك المميز 
ومشاركاتك الرائعه

اسعدني تواجدك حقا
ويارب دايما تبقي منور وضيف معانا في اي موضوع

ميرسي كتير

وانتظروني مع ضيف جديد​


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 يناير 2012)

ورجعلتكم كالعاده وبسرعه



انهارده بقي معانا عضوة مميزه جداااااااا
لانها مش اي عضو يعني
وهابقي اقولكم ليه

بعد ما ارغي شويه يعني عنها

هي بنوته رقيقه جداااااااااااا 
ودمها خفيف قوي قوي وتعليقاتها مصيبه بجد

بس للاسف بتتاثر بالجرح بسرعه
ودا بياثر عليها وعلي مشاركاتها معانا



كفايه كدا عشان اسيبلكم شويه تخيالات


ضيفيتنا انهارده زي ما قولت مش اي عضوة
لانها





 نائب الادمن يا ناس

وهي



الجميله 
ميرنا



تخيالوا بقي براحتك
واللي هايقول اي حاجه كدا او كدا



يعمل حسابه انه مطرود 

ماشي
قد اعذر من بنجر اهو
ههههههههههههههههه
منورنا يا مرنون
​


----------



## ميرنا (28 يناير 2012)

ميرسى حبيبى لاستضافتك 

وربنا يستر


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 يناير 2012)

يابنتي دي الاعضاء هي اللي من حقها تخاف مش انتي
هههههههههههههه

نورتي يا قمره

ننتظر التعليقات من الغد 
اول يوم ليكي معانا


----------



## Servant Of Christ (28 يناير 2012)

*انا مش رح أحكي لأنو ميرنا نائبة المشرف العام و خاف انفصل :crying: ههههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 يناير 2012)

لا يا رومان اتخيل وعلي ضمانتي مش تخاف

انفصالك عليا المره دي

ههههههههههه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (28 يناير 2012)

*


Gospel Life قال:



لا يا رومان اتخيل وعلي ضمانتي مش تخاف

انفصالك عليا المره دي

ههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههه
المرة دي ؟؟ هو انا أنفصلت قبل كدة و مش عارف 
أي يا ميرنا انتي فصلتيني قبل كدة :act23: ههههههههه


*


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> 
> ههههههههههه
> المرة دي ؟؟ هو انا أنفصلت قبل كدة و مش عارف
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه
طب ابعد الكرسي من علي راسها هههههههه

لا طبعا مش المقصود كدا

اقصد ان لو مرنون ناويه تفصل حد في الموضوع
هاضحي بدل منه وانفصل انا



مضحي من يومي انا ههههههههههههههههه
فختموا كدا يا سيدي:thnk0001:


----------



## ميرنا (28 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> 
> ههههههههههه
> المرة دي ؟؟ هو انا أنفصلت قبل كدة و مش عارف
> ...


عليا الطلاق تلاتة مفصلتك


----------



## Servant Of Christ (28 يناير 2012)

*طيب انا أتخييل ميرنا 
عمرها صغير 
شابة حيوية و دمها خفيف 
مرة أضفتها على قائمة أصدقائي 
و طلعت غير ميرنا هههههههههه
أحس أنها هادئة رغم انو انا ما تعاملت معها كتير 
و مشاركاتها نوعا ما قليلة *


----------



## ميرنا (28 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> طب ابعد الكرسي من علي راسها هههههههه
> 
> لا طبعا مش المقصود كدا
> ...


يواد يبو قلب كبير انتا:smil15:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يناير 2012)

*يا بلاك داي 
ميرنا هنا وانا معرفش

ميرنا دي بقي قلب المنتدي النابض بالبرأه
طفله في العقد الثاني من عمرها 
وتملك عقل مفكر فعال
سريعه التاثر بالمشاكل 
وقريبه الي حد كبير من حافه اليأس
بداخلها مساحه كبيره " لكلام الناس "

شكلاً هي 163 تقريبا 
تميل الي اللون القمحي 
صافيه الملامح
مقولتها المفضله " يا ملكوم "
تقضي معظم اوقاتها في مدينه سوهاجليمتيدش
*​


----------



## Twin (28 يناير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> ميرسى حبيبى لاستضافتك
> 
> وربنا يستر


*حظك فل .... أني مش فايق ولا رايق ولا حتي فؤاد :smil15:*

*تتعوض يا مرنون*​


----------



## rania79 (28 يناير 2012)

ميرنا مش اتعاملت معها خالص لحد ناو
بس من الردود ليها
بحسها بنوتة طيبة اوى
وهادية جدااااااااااا ومش من السهل انها تتعصب ولا تتنرفز
وبحسها ف حالها ومش بتندمج مع الاعضاء
او بتندمج من ورايا مش عارفة
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 يناير 2012)

*مكنتش اعرف الموضوع ده  
فكرة عسولة قوى 

وحظى انى شوفت الموضوع وهى ميرنا هنا 

بجد ميرنا من الناس اللى بحبها قوى 
وبموت فى طيبة قلبها 
بحسها حساسة جدا وبتتأثر جامد من كل حاجة 
بس بجد بيعجبنى تلقايئتها والعفوية اللى دايما بتتكلم بيها 
دمها سكر خالص و رقيقة (احيانا يعنى ) هههههه 
ربنا يحميكي يا مرنونة
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 يناير 2012)

*ميرنا....مممممممم هو انا مش تعاملت معها خالص...بس شوفت لها مشاركات...مش كنت عارفا موضوع النائب ده.... *
*يبقا نتخيل على قدنا بقا لحسن انا شايفا كلبشات هناك هههههههههههه*
* لا هى هاديا جدا و انسانه حساسه ...اعتقد إنها قليله الكلام... لكن كثيره البحث و المتابعه....*
*مش عارفا اتخيل اكثر من هذا *


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

*ميرنا
بمجرد ما تشوف مشاركتها فى المنتدى 
تعرف ع طول معنى التلقائيه 
*


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2012)

مرنوننتى دى بقى 

انسانه فى منتهى الوداعه والبراءه 

والقلب الابيض الشفاف 

وزى ما عياد قال هى تلقائيه بتعجبنى اوى ردودها فى الموضيع 

تحسى انها قريبه من الكل  حتى لو فى ناس متعملتش معاها من الرد تعرفيها 

انسانه حساسه وبسيطه ورقيقه وبتتأثر بأى حاجه وبأى حد وبتحب الخير للكل

اكيد ليا راجعه تانى لان مرنونتى مش هيكفيها صفحات المنتدى كله ولا وصفها بكلمتين

بحبك يا مرنون


​


----------



## oesi no (29 يناير 2012)

ميرنا مين 
معرفش حد بالاسم دة


----------



## ميرنا (29 يناير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ميرنا مين
> معرفش حد بالاسم دة


وانا اعرف حد رايح النار


----------



## oesi no (29 يناير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> وانا اعرف حد رايح النار


هذا من فضل ربى :a63:


----------



## ميرنا (29 يناير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> هذا من فضل ربى :a63:[/QUOTE
> 
> لا تمام يا جو بقيت لمض موت leasantr


----------



## oesi no (29 يناير 2012)

الاقتباس بتاعك غلط
هههههههههههههههه 
بقيت 
ان كنتوا نسيتوا اللى جرا هاتوا الدفاتر تنقرا


----------



## ميرنا (29 يناير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> الاقتباس بتاعك غلط
> هههههههههههههههه
> بقيت
> ان كنتوا نسيتوا اللى جرا هاتوا الدفاتر تنقرا


لا انا حزفت حاجة وكسلت اعملها يبوى
لا منا قلت يمكن تكون عقلت فى الفترة اللى انا بعدت فيها :t31:


----------



## bob (29 يناير 2012)

*ميرنا مممممممم طيب
استعنا علي الشقي بالله
ميرنا انسانة طيبة مووووووووت و خجولة جدا 
بس بشوف انها احيانا متسرعة في قراراتها و دايما بترجع للماضي مش بتبص للحاضر او ال Future  حلوي دي !!!!
بس بحس انها زعلانة و متضايقة اوقات كتير بس لو تكبر دماغها من افكارها شوية و تسمع الكلام حتبقي ممتازة :a63:
طبعا هي مساعدة المدير يعني الكلام بحساب و الا تاخد الشريطة المظبوطة 
انا اتوقعها بيضاء و قصيرة و و شعرها اسود و بنضارة قعر كوباية :cry2::cry2:
*


----------



## oesi no (29 يناير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> لا انا حزفت حاجة وكسلت اعملها يبوى
> لا منا قلت يمكن تكون عقلت فى الفترة اللى انا بعدت فيها :t31:


وشايفه الموقف ازاى دلوقتى


----------



## ميرنا (29 يناير 2012)

موقف منيل بنيلة بعيد عنك


----------



## oesi no (29 يناير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> موقف منيل بنيلة بعيد عنك


مش عاجبك الموقف خدى تاكس 
:t31:


----------



## تيمو (29 يناير 2012)

نادراً ما قرأت لميرنا ... بس بالمرات القليلة يالي قرأت لك حسيتك مغلوبة على أمرك ، ممكن دايماً بتسألي: إيش معنى أنا بصير معي هيك من دون كل الناس ؟

متواضعة جداً ، ما بتحبي الأضواء ، بسيطة في تعاملك مع الغير ، بتعتبري حالك من الناس يالي ما إلهاش حظ بالحياة (مش لاقي تعبير تاني الصراحة) ، ما بتحبي تزعلي حدى ، وبترضي كل الناس ، ولو كنتي بتشتغلي ممكن ناس كتير تستغل هلإشي بطريقة سلبية ...

أمورك ملخبطة ، ويمكن انتي بحاجة تسألي حالك: من مين الغلط، أو أين بالضبط أخطأت ؟ عشان تقدري تعيدي السيطرة لحياتك ... يمكن مرات بتكوني مع الناس الصح في المكان الغلط أو مع الناس الغلط في المكان الصح ، لذلك أمورك بالعادة ما بتمشي متل ما بتحبي ... 

انتي هادية جداً ، ويمكن واقعياً ما تكوني هيك  ، بس الهدوء يمكن يفهم على أنه تكبّر ، أو شوفة حال ، لذلك حاولي تحتكي بالمحيطيين بك أكثر ، وتفاعلي معهم أكثر ، يمكن ساعتها يشوفوا فيكي طيبة القلب وصفائه

لو فيه اشي غلط ، أو زعّلك ، حررّيه انتي بمعرفتك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (29 يناير 2012)

ميرنا من خلال ردودك
اقدر اقول انك انسانة بسيطة جدا وطيبة جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا ، اللي هو الناس اللي ع نياتها ، بس مش لدرجة السذاجة ،
دي اكتر واول حاجة بحسها فيكي ، ودة بيبان حتى وانتي بتتخانقي او بتزعقي  ، زي التوبيك اللي كان بنا من فترة عشان مسحتيلي ردود
انا شخصيا بفضل التعامل مع الشخصيات البسيطة الطيبة المتواضعه ، وانتي يمكن اكتر حد بلمس فية دة ف المنتدى هنا ، رغم انو تقريبا عمرنا ماتعاملنا
حتى الطيبة دي بتبان ف طريقة كتابتك ، انتي بترصي الكلام كلو جنب بعضو ، من غير فواصل او غيرو ، وبتحكي كأن اللي بيكلمك شايفك وقدامك ، مش ورا شاشة وف موقع ولازم توضحي الكلام بفصلات او مسافات  ع فكرة دة نفسيا يدل ع طيبة وتواضع بجد ، لأنك مشششش من الشخصيات اللي بتظهر التواضع خالص ، بس هو بيطلع بالفطرة عندك 
يمكن الصفة دي اكتر حاجة الناس هتقولها عنك ، لأنها سهلة تتشاف فيكي
حاسك ع قد كل دة ، عصبية وشعنونة ومش بتسكتي ع حقك لو حسيتي بقهر او ظلم او حاجة زي دي 
متخيلك رفيعة وبنضارة لية مش عارف 
واعتقد اني رغاي اوي ، كفاية كدة


----------



## ميرنا (29 يناير 2012)

اصبرو عليا بس يخلصو اليومين اللى من حقكو تتكلمو فيهم


----------



## ميرنا (30 يناير 2012)

خلااص ولا لسه


----------



## Rosetta (30 يناير 2012)

مرنون هون  
يا هلا ويا مرحبا 

مرنون بنوتة طيوبة ومتواضعة وعفوية  ورقيقة وهادية 
وهاي من أجمل الصفات في الإنسان  
حزينة نوعا ما وبحسها شايلة هموم الدنيا فوق راسها 
بس بدوري بدعي لربنا يفرح قلبها أكتر وأكتر لإنها عنجد بتستحق كل الخير 

بالنسبة للشكل بتخيلها فتاة جميلة ذات بشرة حنطية 
ومتوسطة الطول والوزن 
وعيونها بني 
وشعرها طويل أسود


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> خلااص ولا لسه


*من بدر 
انطلقي يا باشا 
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يناير 2012)

*اختي الغاليه جدا مرنووووووووووون
بجد انسانه جميله جدا وقلبها طيب وجميل
معرفتي بيها بقالها فتره كبيره وعارف قد ايه
هي انسانه طيبه وتلقائيه جدا خجوله شويه 
برتاح جدا لما بتكلم معاها وبحسها قريبه مني جدا
رغم ان بدايه معرفتي بيها كانت بسوء تفاهم ومشكله
وعايز اقلها ارمي حمولك ع ربنا وبكره انشاء الله هيكون احسن
ربنا معاكي ويوفقك دايما يا احلي مرنوون​*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (30 يناير 2012)

*يمكن ميرنا مش متوسطة الطول ..
ممكن طويلة جدا !!!  *


----------



## ميرنا (30 يناير 2012)

ماشى تمام ناخد الاسماء كلها ونطردها للنصب


----------



## ميرنا (30 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *طيب انا أتخييل ميرنا *
> *عمرها صغير *
> *شابة حيوية و دمها خفيف *
> *مرة أضفتها على قائمة أصدقائي *
> ...


 مش صغير اوى 24
ممكن 
هادية اه بس مش دايما 
لما ببقى مضايقة بميل للسكون والهدؤ ولما ابقى مبسوطة بجنن اللى حوليا


----------



## ميرنا (30 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يا بلاك داي *​
> *ميرنا هنا وانا معرفش*​
> *ميرنا دي بقي قلب المنتدي النابض بالبرأه*
> *طفله في العقد الثاني من عمرها *
> ...


 
لا انا مش طويلة بس برضو مش قصيرة واتقو الله شكلا محدش بيقول ع نفسه انو حلو خصوصا فى مجتمعا المصرى الواحد بيكبر وعندة نقص


----------



## ميرنا (30 يناير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *حظك فل .... أني مش فايق ولا رايق ولا حتي فؤاد :smil15:*​
> 
> *تتعوض يا مرنون*​


 الحمد لله يا توتا انتا لو فايق هتعمل حاجات تفضح


----------



## ميرنا (30 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> ميرنا مش اتعاملت معها خالص لحد ناو
> بس من الردود ليها
> بحسها بنوتة طيبة اوى
> وهادية جدااااااااااا ومش من السهل انها تتعصب ولا تتنرفز
> ...


 لا بدى ع شريرة كتير 
لا بلعكس سهل جداا اتعصب بس بيفضل جويا مش بطلعه ع حد بس انا كنت كدا بهرى فى نفسى زى ما بيقولو لكن بحاول اتعلم لا اتكلم لانى طول مانا كتماه بيتعبنى 
ولاول مرة بخرجها كانت مع كيرو مش فى ارض الواقع او تعاملاتى مع الناس فيس تو فيس لكن انترنت مع كيرو 
الاندماج انا فعلا حد صعب يندمج لانى لما بتعامل مع فريق واتعود عليه ويمشى ببقى صعب انسى اللى عدى وصعب انى اتعامل مع الجديد


----------



## ميرنا (30 يناير 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *مكنتش اعرف الموضوع ده  *​
> *فكرة عسولة قوى *​
> *وحظى انى شوفت الموضوع وهى ميرنا هنا *​
> *بجد ميرنا من الناس اللى بحبها قوى *
> ...


 فعلا حساسة جداا وحاجة مضيقانى فيا لانها بتعمل من الحبة قبة 
تلقائية اه بس نفسى متبقاش فيا بتتعبنى فى حياتى لانى مش بس تلقائية صريحة ولكى ان تتخيلى الاتنين مع بعض


----------



## ميرنا (30 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ميرنا....مممممممم هو انا مش تعاملت معها خالص...بس شوفت لها مشاركات...مش كنت عارفا موضوع النائب ده.... *
> *يبقا نتخيل على قدنا بقا لحسن انا شايفا كلبشات هناك هههههههههههه*
> *لا هى هاديا جدا و انسانه حساسه ...اعتقد إنها قليله الكلام... لكن كثيره البحث و المتابعه....*
> *مش عارفا اتخيل اكثر من هذا *


 اهو موضوع النائب علامة مميزة لانى اول مرة اتكلم ومش اكتم جويا وفعلا لن انساه
لانى اول مرة اتكلمت ومضغطتش على نفسى حسيت براحة جوايا انى قلت اللى جوايا ومسكتش لانى بطبعى اسمع واسكت مردش 
يمكن كلامى قليل حتى فى الواقع برضو كلامى قليل 
بحب اتابع الدنيا فى سكون فعلا


----------



## ميرنا (30 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ميرنا*
> *بمجرد ما تشوف مشاركتها فى المنتدى *
> *تعرف ع طول معنى التلقائيه *


 صح يا كابو بس فعلا نفسى متبقاش فيا


----------



## ميرنا (30 يناير 2012)

candy shop قال:


> مرنوننتى دى بقى ​
> 
> انسانه فى منتهى الوداعه والبراءه ​
> والقلب الابيض الشفاف ​
> ...


 مام هتقولى ايه فى بنتك يعنى مهو القرد فى عين مامتة غزال 
وانا بحبك يمام


----------



## ميرنا (30 يناير 2012)

bob قال:


> *ميرنا مممممممم طيب*
> *استعنا علي الشقي بالله*
> *ميرنا انسانة طيبة مووووووووت و خجولة جدا *
> *خجولة جداااااااا*
> ...


 يمكن كنت مضايقة وحزينة منكرش والسبب معروف يكاد للكل ودا طبيعى لما بتتجرح بتبقى محتاج وقت يتلم جرحك الجسدى مبالك العاطفى والنفسى 
بشترى بين القمحاوى والابيض اه مش طويلة شعرى اسود فعلا لا هنا بقى ولا مش لابسة نضارة خالص


----------



## ميرنا (30 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> نادراً ما قرأت لميرنا ... بس بالمرات القليلة يالي قرأت لك حسيتك مغلوبة على أمرك ، ممكن دايماً بتسألي: إيش معنى أنا بصير معي هيك من دون كل الناس ؟
> يمكن الكل بصلى من جنب واحد وقت مكنت مجروحة يمكن طبيعى انى افكر كدا بس ما ابعد احامة عن الفحص وطرقة عن الاستقصاء احيانا بنمر بتجارب بتكوينا بس بعد منخف منها بنوقف وبنوقف اقوى من الاول وتحديدا فى علاقتنا مع ربنا
> 
> متواضعة جداً ، ما بتحبي الأضواء ، بسيطة في تعاملك مع الغير ، بتعتبري حالك من الناس يالي ما إلهاش حظ بالحياة (مش لاقي تعبير تاني الصراحة) ، ما بتحبي تزعلي حدى ، وبترضي كل الناس ، ولو كنتي بتشتغلي ممكن ناس كتير تستغل هلإشي بطريقة سلبية ...
> ...


 اللى اتعلمتة الناس فكل الحالات هتتكلم عليك هادى او متكبر بيكفى الله عارفنى


----------



## ميرنا (30 يناير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ميرنا من خلال ردودك
> اقدر اقول انك انسانة بسيطة جدا وطيبة جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا ، اللي هو الناس اللي ع نياتها ، بس مش لدرجة السذاجة ،
> دي اكتر واول حاجة بحسها فيكي ، ودة بيبان حتى وانتي بتتخانقي او بتزعقي  ، زي التوبيك اللي كان بنا من فترة عشان مسحتيلي ردود
> ايون للعلم يا كيرو دا اول فيصل فى حياتى يمكن زكرت السبب من قبل بس لانى لاول مرة بتكلم ومسكتش وجات فيك
> ...


 عصبية اه شعنونة احيانا مش بسكت ع حقى انا اول مرة مسكتش يوم متخنقت معاك غير كدا طول عمرى متخنقت مع حد ولو بيبقى رد بسيط من كتر الاستفزاز اللى بتعرضلة 
رفيعة اه نضارة لاا


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يناير 2012)

ميرنا

انا برضه متعاملتش معاها عن قرب

بس هيا انسانة هادية ورقيقة

بتخيلها ملامحها بريئة وطفولية


----------



## ميرنا (30 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> مرنون هون
> يا هلا ويا مرحبا
> 
> مرنون بنوتة طيوبة ومتواضعة وعفوية ورقيقة وهادية
> ...


يمكن اه بس مش لدرجة الجمال :t30:


----------



## ميرنا (30 يناير 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *اختي الغاليه جدا مرنووووووووووون​*
> *بجد انسانه جميله جدا وقلبها طيب وجميل*
> *معرفتي بيها بقالها فتره كبيره وعارف قد ايه*
> *هي انسانه طيبه وتلقائيه جدا خجوله شويه *
> ...


 لينا ياهو نتخانق فيه


----------



## ميرنا (30 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *يمكن ميرنا مش متوسطة الطول ..*
> *ممكن طويلة جدا !!!  *


 لا هيفت منك دى انا مش طويلة


----------



## ميرنا (30 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ميرنا
> 
> انا برضه متعاملتش معاها عن قرب
> 
> ...


بيستغلو ملامحى كتير فى المسرحيات :hlp:


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 يناير 2012)

ميرنا

انا بشكرك جدا حبيبي علي قبولك الدعوه
وتشريفك للموضوع

بجد استمتعنا بردوك الرقيقه مثلك يا قمرنا

والحمد لله محدش انطرد ههههههههههههه





وانتظروني كالعاده
مع عضو جديد​


----------



## ميرنا (31 يناير 2012)

ميرسى يا نيفو وانا كمان استمتعت معاكم جدااا


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 يناير 2012)

وبسرعه جيتلكم ومعايا عضو جديد
هايشرفنا بتواجده الهادي المميز

ضيفنا عضو مبارك وهادي جدااااااااااا
وفعلا ينطبق عليه اسم ابن الله
مواضيعه كلها فيها تعزيه وقوة ورجاء
مشاركاته قليله ولكنه حكيمه


معانا انهارده 

ABOTARBO


منورنا يا ابو تربو


​


----------



## ميرنا (31 يناير 2012)

يا محاسن الصدف 
ابو تربو 
مش عارفة اتخيلة احيانا بحس انو حد كبير فى السن 
بس مؤخرا اتلمثت من حوار انو شاب زينا يعنى 
بتخيلة طويل شخصية هادية مش اجتماعى يمكن انطوائى لحد كبير 
يكاد يكون من الشخصيات المثالية المنعدمة فى اليومين دول 
بسيط ومتواضع


----------



## oesi no (31 يناير 2012)

ابو تربو 
شخص طيب وابن ربنا
انطوائى 
قصير 
وبكرش lol


----------



## Rosetta (31 يناير 2012)

أبوتربو  

إنسان طيب وهادي ومتواضع وبيحب يخدم إللي حواليه 
كنت ماخدة عنه فكرة إنه إنطوائي
ومش بيحب الصداقات بس تغيرت هالفكرة عندي من جديد 
مرح كتير ومتفائل بشكل كبير 
مؤمن بربنا ولا ييأس من الصلاة 
بيعجبني ذوقه في التوقيع والصورة الرمزية وكتير سرقتهم ههههههه 
ربنا يوفقك أخي أبوتربو ويحميك ويحفظك


----------



## Twin (31 يناير 2012)

*ابو تربوا .... شخصية غامضة بالنسبة ليا ... لأسباب *
*بس بحس أن جواه طفل صغير .... وبراءة متناهية .... وأحساس صادق ... وثقة لأبعد الحدود ... وأمل في بكره ... وبيحب بابا يسوع أوي *​


----------



## Twin (31 يناير 2012)

*عايز أقول حاجة عن ميرنا ... معلش علي كسر القوانين *

*عندما تذكر ميرنا .... يذكر القلب الأبيض ... يذكر البساطة لأخر أربع خمس حجات *
*وعندما يعاد ذكر ميرنا ... نذكر الطيبة الشرقوية  ... والطفولة البريئة كمان *

*وأخر حاجة ... خير الله أما أجعله خير .... لما بتقلب علي حد وببتغاظ *
*أعوذ بالله *




* مبتعملش حاجة .... غير أنها بتاكل في نفسها وبتتقهر *
*بس اليومين دول هي عملت ديل مع كنتاكي علي وجبات الدينر بوكس  بتاكل فيهم اليوم كله *​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 يناير 2012)

*ابو تربو
شخص بمجرد ما تقراله مشاركاته تحس انه بجد أبن للمسيح
*


----------



## white.angel (1 فبراير 2012)

*يا مواضيعك يا نيفو*
*خايفه احسدك بصراحه عالشغل الجامد دة *
*هههههههههههه*

*ابو تربو ... شايفاه طفل صغير " نونو" ... قصير ..... لابس نضاره*
*فى منتهى البرائه والجمال .... خجول جداً ...*
*مش انبساطى ... ولا انطوائى ...*
* يعنى 4 من 10 على مسطرة الانطواء والانبساط*
*بيعشق بابا يسوع جداً ... *
*عندما اقرأ مشاركاته ... اشعر ان الدنيا لسه بخير ... وفى امل ... *
​


----------



## marcelino (1 فبراير 2012)

ابو تربو

شخص مميز .. متفائل ( بحسده كتير اوى اوى على الصفه دى)

عنده سلام داخلى احسده عليه بردو

عندى تحفظ واحد على حاجه هو عارفها ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 فبراير 2012)

ابو تربو
طيب جدااااااااا ومتفائل
وايمانه قوى 
وبسيط خالص
وابن ربنا بجد
و قليل اوى اشوف حد زيه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 فبراير 2012)

باختصار
هو مشروع راهب او كاهن ناجح


----------



## ميرنا (1 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *عايز أقول حاجة عن ميرنا ... معلش علي كسر القوانين *
> 
> *عندما تذكر ميرنا .... يذكر القلب الأبيض ... يذكر البساطة لأخر أربع خمس حجات *
> *وعندما يعاد ذكر ميرنا ... نذكر الطيبة الشرقوية  ... والطفولة البريئة كمان *
> ...


hلمفروض يطرد ع فكرة لنصب اولا ولكسر القوانين


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 فبراير 2012)

ابو تربو...
* هو بشوفه طفل صغير جميل و طيب... و شعره ناعم كدا و نازل على قورته ههههههههههههههه*
* و اوقات بحسه خادم كنيسه شاب جميل..و جمال و نقاء قلبه ظاهر على وشه...و شعره بخشن فجئه هههههههههههههه..ادينى بتخيل اهو...*
* بس هو انسان جميل مملوء بالروح القدس...مملوء بالسلام مملوء بالمحبه و التفائل حتى لو كان امامه سواد.... احب اقرا تعليقاته و اختياره للايه الجميله كل يوم... إمانه قوى... الرب يبارك حياته و ينمى إمانه اكثر و اكثر دائما...*


----------



## rania79 (1 فبراير 2012)

تربو باشااااااااااا
نموذج للخادم الامين
بحسو بيطبق تعاليم يسوع ف حياتة
بيحب يسوع جداااااااااا
متواضع + ومن جواة طفل 
مرح ( مع انة احيانا مش بيفهم تهريجى) هههههههههههههه
وعن نفسى بحب انكشو من وقت للتانى
غلاسة منى علية مش اكتر 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
+++++++++++++++++++
.بحسو انطؤائى
وبيخاف يتعامل مع الناس
مودى ودة بيظهر من انة كل شوية بيروشنا ف تغير صورة توقعية
ههههههههههههههه
رفيع واسمرانى مثل لون قمحك يا مصر
لووووووول​


----------



## sparrow (1 فبراير 2012)

متخيلاه ابيض ومليان شويه هههههه
مش عارفه ليه


----------



## Twin (1 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> hلمفروض يطرد ع فكرة لنصب اولا ولكسر القوانين


*ومين ال هيقدر يطردني ده :ranting:*
*تتوقعي أن نيفو تقدر أنها تفكر فيها كمجرد فكرة ... ده أنا أدمرلها التوبيك وأخطفها olling:*
*ميرنا خليكي محضر خير .... ومش لازم نبوظ الموضوع علي ابو تربوا *
*في ميت حته ممكن نتخانق فيها .... تعالي في الكافيه :yahoo:*​


----------



## ميرنا (1 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *ومين ال هيقدر يطردني ده :ranting:*
> *تتوقعي أن نيفو تقدر أنها تفكر فيها كمجرد فكرة ... ده أنا أدمرلها التوبيك وأخطفها olling:*
> *ميرنا خليكي محضر خير .... ومش لازم نبوظ الموضوع علي ابو تربوا *
> *في ميت حته ممكن نتخانق فيها .... تعالي في الكافيه :yahoo:*​


ماشى انا بنت مؤدبة وبسمع الكلام


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *ومين ال هيقدر يطردني ده :ranting:*
> *تتوقعي أن نيفو تقدر أنها تفكر فيها كمجرد فكرة ... ده أنا أدمرلها التوبيك وأخطفها olling:*
> *ميرنا خليكي محضر خير .... ومش لازم نبوظ الموضوع علي ابو تربوا *
> *في ميت حته ممكن نتخانق فيها .... تعالي في الكافيه :yahoo:*​



ايه دا هو انا بعرف افكر اصلا يا فندم :beee:





يا ساتر تدمير وخطف كمان

طب مفيش تخليص علي طول ( وادفعلك فديه كمان ):kap:







جيبالي الكلام يابت يا مرنون انتي






مع اني اقدر بس الطيب احسن :smil12:


----------



## Twin (1 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ايه دا هو انا بعرف افكر اصلا يا فندم :beee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*علي فكرة موضوع الفدية ده .... ممكن نطلبه من روك *
*وبالنص يا باشا :t13:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *علي فكرة موضوع الفدية ده .... ممكن نطلبه من روك *
> *وبالنص يا باشا :t13:*​




موافقه 

وبما ان الرجال قومون علي النساء

فليك انت التلت تربع وانا الربع

شوفت انا مش طماعه خالص ازاي :smil12:



بس عاوزهم دولارات


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> وبسرعه جيتلكم ومعايا عضو جديد
> هايشرفنا بتواجده الهادي المميز
> 
> ضيفنا عضو مبارك وهادي جدااااااااااا
> ...



الدنيا منورة بيكم كلكم

*انا بشكر حضرتك للمقدمة الحلوة دى اللى انا مستحقهاش 
بس فيها غلطة صغيرة أنا أصلاً مش هادى قوى يعنى 
هادى نص نص 


*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> يا محاسن الصدف
> ابو تربو
> مش عارفة اتخيلة احيانا بحس انو حد كبير فى السن
> بس مؤخرا اتلمثت من حوار انو شاب زينا يعنى
> ...


يارب يخليكى دة انتى علشان قلبك طيب فتفكيرك بيقول حاجات حلوة وطيبة
هههههههه انا مش إنطوائى خالص :thnk0001:
مش طويل قوى ,,,متوسط الطول
+ ميرسى كتير للمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ابو تربو
> شخص طيب وابن ربنا
> انطوائى
> قصير
> وبكرش lol


يا نهار أبيض ههههههه
لا مش قصير ولا بكرش دى ههههههه

+ ميرسى للمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> أبوتربو
> 
> إنسان طيب وهادي ومتواضع وبيحب يخدم إللي حواليه
> كنت ماخدة عنه فكرة إنه إنطوائي
> ...


بامانة مش عارف ارد على الكلام الطيب دة
+ بجد ميرسى خالص كلك ذوق يا تاسونى 
وميرسى لتشجيعك بقى مبسوط كتير ان التوقيع والصورة الرمزية بيعجبوا حضرتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *ابو تربوا .... شخصية غامضة بالنسبة ليا ... لأسباب *
> *بس بحس أن جواه طفل صغير .... وبراءة متناهية .... وأحساس صادق ... وثقة لأبعد الحدود ... وأمل في بكره ... وبيحب بابا يسوع أوي *​


طبيعى اكون غامض بالنسبة ليكم علشان مش بتعامل الا من خلال الردود
+ كل اصحابى بيقولولى ان جوايا براءة ههههههه مع انى لما اتنرفز مبعرفش اللى قدامى هههههههه

+ ميرسى كتير استاذى للمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ابو تربو
> شخص بمجرد ما تقراله مشاركاته تحس انه بجد أبن للمسيح
> *


يارب يخليك استاذى كلك ذوق ومحبة

+ ميرسى للمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *يا مواضيعك يا نيفو*
> *خايفه احسدك بصراحه عالشغل الجامد دة *
> *هههههههههههه*
> 
> ...



مش عارف ايه حكاية قصير دى هههههههههههه
و طفل كمان ههههههههههه


> *بيعشق بابا يسوع جداً ... *
> *عندما اقرأ مشاركاته ... اشعر ان الدنيا لسه بخير ... وفى امل *


+ ميرسى للمجاملة الحلوة دى
ربنا يخليكى تاسونى


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> ابو تربو
> 
> شخص مميز .. متفائل ( بحسده كتير اوى اوى على الصفه دى)
> 
> ...


ربنا يخليك
ميرسى للمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## ميرنا (2 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> طبيعى اكون غامض بالنسبة ليكم علشان مش بتعامل الا من خلال الردود
> + كل اصحابى بيقولولى ان جوايا براءة ههههههه مع انى لما اتنرفز مبعرفش اللى قدامى هههههههه
> 
> + ميرسى كتير استاذى للمشاركة الطيبة


معتقدش .....


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ابو تربو
> طيب جدااااااااا ومتفائل
> وايمانه قوى
> وبسيط خالص
> ...


بامانة ولا عارف اقول ايه
انتم اللى طيبين وناس بركة

+ بجد ميرسى خالص


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> معتقدش .....


هههههههه بينى وبينك أتنرفز ماشى فى ساعتها لكن اتعب كتير انى مصالحش اللى قدامى بسرعة
عامة بحب انى مزعلش حد واعيش فى سلام


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> باختصار
> هو مشروع راهب او كاهن ناجح


ههههههههه لا حضرتك طيب 
الانسان الغضوب والعصبى لا ينفع يبقى راهب ولا كاهن


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ابو تربو...
> * هو بشوفه طفل صغير جميل و طيب... و شعره ناعم كدا و نازل على قورته ههههههههههههههه*
> * و اوقات بحسه خادم كنيسه شاب جميل..و جمال و نقاء قلبه ظاهر على وشه...و شعره بخشن فجئه هههههههههههههه..ادينى بتخيل اهو...*
> * بس هو انسان جميل مملوء بالروح القدس...مملوء بالسلام مملوء بالمحبه و التفائل حتى لو كان امامه سواد.... احب اقرا تعليقاته و اختياره للايه الجميله كل يوم... إمانه قوى... الرب يبارك حياته و ينمى إمانه اكثر و اكثر دائما...*





> *هو بشوفه طفل صغير جميل و طيب... و شعره ناعم كدا و نازل على قورته ههههههههههههههه*


كدة هارى بوتر هههههههههههه


> *و اوقات بحسه خادم كنيسه شاب جميل..و جمال و نقاء قلبه ظاهر على وشه...و شعره بخشن فجئه هههههههههههههه..ادينى بتخيل اهو...*


ههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة شعر يخشن فاجأة ليه كهرباء ولا خضه ههههههه


> *بس هو انسان جميل مملوء بالروح  القدس...مملوء بالسلام مملوء بالمحبه و التفائل حتى لو كان امامه سواد....  احب اقرا تعليقاته و اختياره للايه الجميله كل يوم... إمانه قوى... الرب  يبارك حياته و ينمى إمانه اكثر و اكثر دائما..*


كلك طيبة ومحبة حلوة 
وكلك ذوق تاسونى وعالفكرة النيك نيم"  حبو اعدائكم " بتاع حضرتك فعلا بيدل على شخصية حلوة بتحب ربنا


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> تربو باشااااااااااا
> نموذج للخادم الامين
> بحسو بيطبق تعاليم يسوع ف حياتة
> بيحب يسوع جداااااااااا
> ...





> مرح ( مع انة احيانا مش بيفهم تهريجى) هههههههههههههه
> وعن نفسى بحب انكشو من وقت للتانى
> غلاسة منى علية مش اكتر
> ههههههههههههههههههههه


اختى طيب واستحمالها هعمل ايه هههههههههههههه



> .بحسو انطؤائى
> وبيخاف يتعامل مع الناس
> مودى ودة بيظهر من انة كل شوية بيروشنا ف تغير صورة توقعية
> ههههههههههههههه
> ...


مش انطوائى خالص 
مش حكاية بخفاف اتعامل مع الناس لا 
بحب الهدوء واخلينى فى حالى أحسن
وفعلا مش بحب الروتين خاااااااااااالص
جيبتى منين لون قمحك يا مصر دى ههههههههه
+ميرسى تاسونى للمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> متخيلاه ابيض ومليان شويه هههههه
> مش عارفه ليه


مليان لالالالالالالالالالالا ههههههههههههه حرام 

+ ميرسى تاسونى للمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2012)

كتير مبسوط انى شاركت معاكم 
وكتير عليا كلامكم الطيب
انا اللى مستحقش محبتكم وخدمتكم
ميرسى ليكم كلكم 
صلواتكم من أجلى 

ربنا معاكم ويفرح قلبكم ويباركم

آمين
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 فبراير 2012)

> ABOTARBO قال:
> 
> 
> > كدة هارى بوتر هههههههههههه
> ...



* مرسى ليك هييييييه كويس ان النيك نايم عجبك  كنت بفكر فى تغيير الاسم...بس بما إنه عجب فرض من افراض الاخوه هههههههههه يبقا نسيبو كدا....*
* مرسى يا تربو...*


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * مرسى ليك هييييييه كويس ان النيك نايم عجبك  كنت بفكر فى تغيير الاسم...بس بما إنه عجب فرض من افراض الاخوه هههههههههه يبقا نسيبو كدا....*
> * مرسى يا تربو...*





> *هههههههههه  ده تخيل تخيل مش قالو نشطح فى التخيل هههههههههههههه اصل ماينفعش خادم  كنيسه شعره  نازل على قورته...فقولت اقصره و اخشنه شويه هههههههههههههه*


هههههههههههه صح كلامك 
ميرسى خالص تاسونى[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 فبراير 2012)

انا اللي بشكرك جدااااااااااااااااااااا
 ابو تربو علي تواجدك الجميل معانا

ونورتنا حقيقي 
يسوع يباركك


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 فبراير 2012)

وانهارده معانا عضوة جميله جداااااااا

في مده بسيطه اثبتت تواجدها وحضورها
بمشاركتها العميقه الواعيه المنطقيه

مثقفه جدااااااااا وملمه بكل ما يدور حولها

وشقيه وعسوله 

تطلق علي نفسها 
فيلسوفه مسيحيه
وحقا هي كذلك
فرغم صغر سنها
الا ان اراءها ومشاركتها 
تحمل في طيها نوعا من الحكمه والفلسفه ايضا 

عضونا وضيفتنا انهارده
هي الجميله
​*white.angel *


منورنا يا قمره​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

*white.angel
وايت هي فيلسوفه بكل معني الكلمه 
واحده من القلائل اللي تلاقيهم فاهمين بجد 
بتكره القمر جدا " فهماني طبعا ههههههه "
ومن فتره كانت هتبقي ضحيه في موقعه المورتديلا بس ربنا ستر 

بس بجد هي حد محترم جدا 

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ههههههههه لا حضرتك طيب
> الانسان الغضوب والعصبى لا ينفع يبقى راهب ولا كاهن


*بس المتواضع ينفع جدا :t4:
*​


----------



## تيمو (2 فبراير 2012)

*abotarbo*

أذكر نقاشنا في موضوع العمل ، ما أظنه عنك أنك صارم جداً فيما يتعلّق بكلمة الرب ، متفائل ، وسبب تفاؤلك حياتك مع المسيح ،  تُعطي إنطباع بأنك أكبر من سنك (يمكن تكون كبير بجد) بس من يقرأ ردودك يظنك لا تقل عن 40 سنة ، يمكن تكون كثير أصغر ، ولكن ردودك تُعطي هذا الإنطباع

تستعمل رسميات كثيرة مع الآخر ، ولست من المعرّفات التي تكسر الحواجز بسهولة ، لربما لأنك تريد على الإبقاء على مسافة بينك وبين الغير ...

بس بحبك وبحب أقرأ تفاؤلك بين الكم الهائل من مشاركات الإحباط والأحزان 






*white angel*

لم يحصل الشرف لي زميلتي وايت أن أحتك معك في حوار سابقاً ، ولكن من صورة معرّفك التي اخترتيها يمكن انك بتحاولي توصلي لأعماق جديدة ، وتسعين لأخذ المواضيع من زوايا ومنظور مختلف عن الآخرين ...  

تسعين لبناء صورة محددة عن شخصيتك (وفي العالم الإفتراضي عن معرّفك) ، فتنتقين الكلمات لتتناسب مع الصورة التي تريدي أن تتركي الانطباع فيهم عن وايت انجيل ...

لو كان التحليل غلط ، كتّمي على الموضوع


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 فبراير 2012)

للرفع

عارفه ان الاحداث شغلت الجميع 

بس اهو نحاول نرجع نشاطنا شويه بقي


ونكمل تخيالاتنا عن الجميله وايت انجيل


----------



## Alexander.t (5 فبراير 2012)

*وايت أنجل
من خلال المواضيع الحواريه
أقدر اقول انها شخصيه ليها فكرها الخاص
لو اتنقاشت معاك تعرف ان هى اللى بتتناقش باسلوبها
فى ناس تتناقش معاهم تحس ان ده مش اسلوبهم
بيحاولو يتبنو اراء المقربين منهم 
انما وايت شخصيه لها فكرها المميز والمستقل
*


----------



## marcelino (5 فبراير 2012)

*white angel*


*طويله .. هاديه .. مش بتتكلم كتير *

*بتتفرج كتير *​


----------



## white.angel (7 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> وانهارده معانا عضوة جميله جداااااااا
> 
> في مده بسيطه اثبتت تواجدها وحضورها
> بمشاركتها العميقه الواعيه المنطقيه
> ...


*ههههههههههه*
*كتير بجد يا نيفو الكلام الحلو دة *
*وانا لست بفيلسوفه انما هو الفكر العميق الذى دائماً ما ابحث عنه *
*فلا تهمنى الشكليات والاسباب السطحيه .. *
*ميرسى يا حبيبتى ليكى ولاستضافتك .. التى استمتعت بها كثيراً*
*رغم الظروف والاحداث التى تشغلنا جميعاً عن المشاركه سوى فى الاحداث الجاريه .. *
*ربى يباركك ويفرح قلبك حبيبتى*​


----------



## white.angel (7 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> *white angel*
> 
> لم يحصل الشرف لي زميلتي وايت أن أحتك معك في حوار سابقاً ، ولكن من صورة معرّفك التي اخترتيها يمكن انك بتحاولي توصلي لأعماق جديدة ، وتسعين لأخذ المواضيع من زوايا ومنظور مختلف عن الآخرين ...
> 
> ...


*اهلاً بالعزيز مى تو ....*
*تعجبنى افكارك وارائك الحياديه .. اشعارك مميزه وكتاباتك تنم عن عقليه مميزه عن جد .. *
*بالفعل .. ابنى صوره محدده تختص بالموقف نفسه .. فنحن هنا للخدمه ولاداء رساله معينه .. يحتاج الامر للقيام بأشياء محدده لا مجال لغيرها ... هذا بالاضافه الى انى اشعر فى العالم الافتراضى بالراحه .. فيمكننى التعبير عن فكرى بحرية حيث لا قيود .. *
*شكراً كثيراً مى تو .. كما اتمنى ان يجمعنا حوار عن قريب *​


----------



## white.angel (7 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *وايت أنجل
> من خلال المواضيع الحواريه
> أقدر اقول انها شخصيه ليها فكرها الخاص
> لو اتنقاشت معاك تعرف ان هى اللى بتتناقش باسلوبها
> ...


*مينا .. استمتع دائماً بأى حوار يجمعنا .. *
*فلك استقلاليتك ورأيك الخاص .. لا تتنازل عن اهدافك بسهوله*
*مهما عظمت واستحالت ..*
*شكراً لك اخى الغالى .. * ​


----------



## white.angel (7 فبراير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> *white angel*
> 
> 
> *طويله .. هاديه .. مش بتتكلم كتير *
> ...


*انا فعلاً طويله .. وبحب الهدوء *
*انما مش بتكلم كتير .. حرام عليك هههههههههههههه*
*انا اعشق التفصيل وايصال فكرتى برويه ووضوح حتى لا يختلط الامر على الطرف الاخر .. *
*افضل ان اتابع واشاهد الموضوع عندما اشعر بتخبط فى الاراء ونقص فى الصوره التى بداخلى .. فأفضل استعراض اراء الجميع وتكوين رأى خاص ناتج من بحث اراء الكل .. *
*شكراً ليك كتير ميلاد .. ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## white.angel (7 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *white.angel
> وايت هي فيلسوفه بكل معني الكلمه
> واحده من القلائل اللي تلاقيهم فاهمين بجد
> بتكره القمر جدا " فهماني طبعا ههههههه "
> ...


*ههههههههههههه*
*بكره القمر اوى ... انت لسه فاكر *
*اشكرك فعلا يا عياد لكلامك الحلو .. ومحبتك الغامره .. *​


> *ومن فتره كانت هتبقي ضحيه في موقعه المورتديلا بس ربنا ستر *


*
** هههههههههههه مانا بطلت اكل مورتديلا بعد كدة*
*كنا هنبقى حدث الساعه .. شهداء المورتديلا *

*ميرسى كتير يا عياد مره تانى *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 فبراير 2012)

ميرسي حبيبي لوجودك المميز معانا

نورتي الموضوع وشرفتينا يا جميله



وانتظروني مع ضيف جديد


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 فبراير 2012)

اهلا بيكم من جديد

جتلكم ومعايا قمره جديده 

هتكون ضيفتنا
هي عضوة مباركه طبعا
بس دايما حزينه وزعلانه
وحاسه انها وحيده 

رغم انها بتحاول تتداري دا 
وراء اغلب مشاركتها

بنوته رقيقه ومشاركتها بسيطه جدا


عاوزين تعرفوا هي مين طبعا



وهي الجميله


lo siento_mucho 

منورنا يا حبي
وميرسي لقبولك الدعوه
​


----------



## oesi no (7 فبراير 2012)

ومين قال انها جميله 
مش هتبطلوا بقى مجاملات 
lol


----------



## rania79 (7 فبراير 2012)

الكلام ع مين يا بنى ادمين
ههههههههههههههههه
لولتى
بنوتة عسولة جداااااااااا
دمها خفيف زى المصرين هههههههههههه
بتحب الضحك
وبحب اهرج معها
بحسها متفائلة وطيبة + ف حالها شوية
شكلا بقة
قصيرة شوية ورفيعة ( مسلوعة وفضحنا من الاخر)
ههههههههههههههههههه
لابسة نظارة
بيضاء اللون مغريبة الموطن
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Egyptian Cowboy (7 فبراير 2012)

الموضوع ده هيشرد الناس​


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 فبراير 2012)

لولو ديه عسسسسسسسسل
دمها خفيف جدااااااا
وطيوبه خالص اوى


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (7 فبراير 2012)

يمكن انا اكتر حد يعرف عنها
بس برضو اكتر حد هي مش عايزاة يتكلم هنا
عشان مردلهاش التشريد اللي شردتهوني 

هكتفي بس اني اقول
انها بني ادمة مش بتكرر كتير
نوعها موجود واحد ف كل مليون بني ادم

كفاية كدة :d


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 فبراير 2012)

لا خد راحتك في الكلام يا كيرلس بس مش اوي ههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 فبراير 2012)

لا تتنازل عن تارك يا كيرو
شرد يابني وفرجني


بحب اسمع انا
ههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 فبراير 2012)

*جيييييييت انا :fun_lol:*
*منورة يا لولوووووووو :mus13:*
*بصى ياستى انا من خلال كلامى معاكى *
*حساكى كده هادية وجميلة بس مش سهلة *
*هههههههه*
*يعنى من النوع الهادى من تحت لتحت *
*يعنى عارفة المثل ياما تحت السواهى دواهى :new8:*
*ههههههههه*
*ولو الكلام ضايقك اعتبرينى بهزر 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
*هههههههههه*
*أنتى بجد عسووولة وهادية ومع حالك*
*وانوع اللى فى حاله ده يتخاف منه ههههه*
*انا بقول اطلع بره الموضوع اضمن *
*كل ماجى اصلح اعوووك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2012)

*بحسها صغيره بس عقليتها كبيره 
كلامي معاها قليل 
بس متاكد من انها حد كويس اوي 
*​


----------



## Rosetta (8 فبراير 2012)

منورة يا لولو  
بالرغم من كلامنا القليل مع بعض إلا إني حسيت 
إنك بنوتة هادية وطيوبة بس قوية هههههههههههههه 
مش تفهميني غلط قوية يعني مش بتسكتي عن حقك 

متعاطفة مع الجميع وقلبك طيب وأبيض
بحسك ما بتعرفي الكره أبدا وعايشة المحبة بمفهومها الصح 
حزينة دااااااااااااائما وإشتهيت مرة شوفك حاطة توقيع أو صورة رمزية مفرحة 

شكلا بتخيلك جميلة ذات بشرة بيضا وطويلة وشعرك أسود 
ربنا يوفقك يا عسووولة ويفرح قلبك على طووووووووول 
بتستحقي كل الخير يا قمر


----------



## تيمو (8 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho

بحسّك قريبة جداً للقلب ، اجتماعية ، ولا تجدين مشكلة في بناء علاقات إجتماعية مع الآخرين ، لو كنتي في ‏ميترو مثلاً ، لن تجدي صعوبة في فتح مواضيع مع الركّاب ، فأنتي لستِ معقدة ، ولا تضعين حواجز كثيرة مع ‏غيرك ...‏

قوية جداً ، على استعداد لخوض مغامرات ، والدخول في عالم مجهول ، فأنتِ تبحثين عن شيء ما مثل الحب أو ‏العلاقات أو نجاح عملي أضعتيه في فترة ما ...‏


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 فبراير 2012)

*طيب بما ان مفيش حد كتير اتكلم عنها 
فهكمل انا 

اولا سبب ان الكلام عنها مش كتير ، انها غامضة اوي بالنسبة للكل تقريبا ، مش بتحب تقول أي معلومات عنها ف اي حاجة حتى لو ارتاحت لناس 
دة مش معناه انها مش عشرية او كدة ، بالعكس هي طيبة جدا ، بس مش بتثق بسهولة ف الناس ، او يمكن مش بتثق خالص 

حزينة جدا ودايما ، بس مش نكدية ، بتفكر كتير تضحك وتنسى 
بتقابل المشاكل بالسكوت ، سكوت لدرجة الموت 

حاجة المفروض مقولهاش  بس لازم تتقال 
بتعمل خيرر كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير وبدون حساب ، الماديات بالنسبالها هي اخر حاجة ف الوجود ، ويمكن حاجة مش موجودة اصلا

كلامها قليل جدا ف خصوصيتها ، حتى مع اقرب الناس ليها
شخصية كويسة ، مش مريحة ف التعامل مع اللي ميفهمهاش 
مينفعش تتعاتب ، اطلاقاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اللي بيعاتبها بتبينلو اكتر انو مش فارق معاها ، مع ان جواها ممكن يكون عكس دة
فهمها بطيئ شويتين  بس الذكاء بيتعوض عندها ف الحرص ، حرصها الزايد بيخليها اذكى 

هسكت بأة ولو قالتلي اكمل 
اكمل
عشان ايدي وجعتني 
*


----------



## oesi no (10 فبراير 2012)

كمل يا جدع دى مدياك تقييم 
نسيت اقولكم انها كريمة جدا فى التقييمات 
بتوزع بال 10 تقييمات هههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههه
تكمل اييييييه
كفايه تسييح والنبي
سيبني ارد ع الناس ونقفل الموضوع ده


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> كمل يا جدع دى مدياك تقييم
> نسيت اقولكم انها كريمة جدا فى التقييمات
> بتوزع بال 10 تقييمات هههههههههه


هههههههههه
يكمل ايه هي ايه بس
لا التقييم فيه تحذير انو مش يكمل ههههه
طب ما تخليك انت كمان كريم
بس تصدق اني والله اكتر واحده هنا بتقيم
لازم اخد جايزه انا
او روك يطردني


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> لا التقييم فيه تحذير انو مش يكمل ههههه



هاااااااااا
قولي تاني كدة عشان معرفتش اقرا الكلام دة :act23:


----------



## Alexander.t (10 فبراير 2012)

*لوسينتو الحزينه
اسلوبها يدل على انها عاشت مأساه او مازلت بتعيشها
الاول كانت انطوائيه اؤى انما دلوقتى  منتشره
الى جانب النقطه المهمه جدا انها مش فاهمها اى حاجه تخص المنتدى هههههههه
غالباً موجوده معانا بالبركه ههههههه
*


----------



## oesi no (10 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه
> يكمل ايه هي ايه بس
> لا التقييم فيه تحذير انو مش يكمل ههههه
> طب ما تخليك انت كمان كريم
> ...


انا بوزع تقييمات كتير
فى الايام الاخيرة موزع يجى 10 تقييمات  
يعنى ايدى فرطة على الاخر اهوه 
من عينيا وعندك واحد تقييم للولو وصلحه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ومين قال انها جميله
> مش هتبطلوا بقى مجاملات
> lol


_عندك حق هو ده الكلام الصح
تعبنا من المجاملات
ميرسي للمجامله ههههههه
_


----------



## oesi no (10 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _عندك حق هو ده الكلام الصح
> تعبنا من المجاملات
> ميرسي للمجامله ههههههه
> _


العفو يا قمر 
انا تحت امر جنابك 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 فبراير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> الكلام ع مين يا بنى ادمين
> ههههههههههههههههه
> لولتى
> بنوتة عسولة جداااااااااا
> ...


_الحاجه الصح والجديد اني مغربيه الموطن دي هههههه
انا كده بقت الداده دودي 
انتي العسل كلوو
ميرسي ليكي يا طيوبه_


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> لولو ديه عسسسسسسسسل
> دمها خفيف جدااااااا
> وطيوبه خالص اوى


_ده انتي العسل وايموشن منك بيخليني اقيمك ع طووووول:new8:
ميرسي يا طيوبه_


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> يمكن انا اكتر حد يعرف عنها
> بس برضو اكتر حد هي مش عايزاة يتكلم هنا
> عشان مردلهاش التشريد اللي شردتهوني
> 
> ...


_مش باين انو كفايه:thnk0001:
ولا انت بتكرر وكفايه عشان مش نقلبها فيلم هيندي
ميرسي ليكي_


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _مش باين انو كفايه:thnk0001:
> ولا انت بتكرر وكفايه عشان مش نقلبها فيلم هيندي
> ميرسي ليكي_



ميرسي ليكي :thnk0001:
ليكي ازاي يعني مش فاهم ؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> لا تتنازل عن تارك يا كيرو
> شرد يابني وفرجني
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههه
شكلك فاكره لما شردت انا 
انا كمان بحب اسمع بس مش عني ع الناس


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 فبراير 2012)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *جيييييييت انا :fun_lol:*
> *منورة يا لولوووووووو :mus13:*
> *بصى ياستى انا من خلال كلامى معاكى *
> *حساكى كده هادية وجميلة بس مش سهلة *
> ...


اااه المشاركه دي جابت مواضيع ووقعتني 
والنبي سهله وع نياتي اوي :t23:
واللي يحبني احبو واللي مش يحبني ابعد عنو
انتي تعملي اللي انتي عايزاه براحتك
كلو يطلع وانتي تفضلي تعوكي في الموضوع لوحدك
نورتيني يا عسووووله وميرسي ليكي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بحسها صغيره بس عقليتها كبيره
> كلامي معاها قليل
> بس متاكد من انها حد كويس اوي
> *​


ربنا يخليك يا عياد واكيد عشان انت كويس شايف 
كل الناس كويسه زيك
انا كبيره بس عقلي صغير
ميرسي ليك كتير


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> منورة يا لولو
> بالرغم من كلامنا القليل مع بعض إلا إني حسيت
> إنك بنوتة هادية وطيوبة بس قوية هههههههههههههه
> مش تفهميني غلط قوية يعني مش بتسكتي عن حقك
> ...


   اكيد والا مبقاش مغربيه:t23:
ويوفقك انتي كمان ويفرح قالبك ع قد ما هو طيب ونقي وصافي
ميرسي ليكي كتييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> lo siento_mucho
> 
> بحسّك قريبة جداً للقلب ، اجتماعية ، ولا تجدين مشكلة في بناء علاقات إجتماعية مع الآخرين ، لو كنتي في ‏ميترو مثلاً ، لن تجدي صعوبة في فتح مواضيع مع الركّاب ، فأنتي لستِ معقدة ، ولا تضعين حواجز كثيرة مع ‏غيرك ...‏
> 
> قوية جداً ، على استعداد لخوض مغامرات ، والدخول في عالم مجهول ، فأنتِ تبحثين عن شيء ما مثل الحب أو ‏العلاقات أو نجاح عملي أضعتيه في فترة ما ...‏


_انت بنيت كل ده ع اساس ايه من مشاركاتي مثلا؟؟
لان لم يسبق لنا التعامل ابدا
للاسف انا انطوائيه جد لدرجة اني مش بتعامل مع حد في اللايف
بقضي وقتي في البيت بس كاني مسجونه
مبحبش اتعامل كتير مع الناس لاني فقدت الثقه في اللي حواليه وبقت بجد صعوبه كبير في اني اندمج 
بالنسبه للميترو وعجبني المثل مع اني بتمنى اركبو مره
انا اكيد مش هبدا ولا عمرها تحصل لكن لو حد بدا فمش هلاقي صعوبه معايه في التعامل لاني هرد عليه واروح معاه في اي موضوع كدردشه يعني بس ع حسب الشخص ده في الاخر
هو اللي هيخلي الكلام بينا يطول او يوقف
بحس نفسي ضعيفه لكن لو عوزت حاجه اوي وحسيت هتضيع مني اغامر عشانها ومش يهمني اخسر ايه
الكلام اللي بالاحمر صحيح مئه بالمئه
استمعت جدا بردك وبالرد عليك
ميرسي ليك كتير وبحب دايما اقرا ردودك لانها بتجمع بين الجديه والهزار 
ربنا يباركك_


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *طيب بما ان مفيش حد كتير اتكلم عنها
> فهكمل انا
> 
> اولا سبب ان الكلام عنها مش كتير ، انها غامضة اوي بالنسبة للكل تقريبا ، مش بتحب تقول أي معلومات عنها ف اي حاجة حتى لو ارتاحت لناس
> ...


_يا اهلا بالجزيره ههههههههه
اكيد كل كلامك صح ومش هعقب اي حاجه
بالنسبه لفهمي انو بطيئ اكيد الغلط مش فيا الغلط في الناس اللي مش بتفهمني ههههههه فهما اللي فهمهم غلط وجايبين ده عليا زي حضرتك كده ده غير الالغاز بتاعتك والكلام الكبير اللي لازملو جوجل عشان يتجاوب عليه
نورتني يا احلى كيرلس بالدنيا واجدع صديق
وسلامة ايدك عشان مش تكتب تاني
ربنا يفرح قلبك_


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> هاااااااااا
> قولي تاني كدة عشان معرفتش اقرا الكلام دة :act23:


هههههههههههههه
منتا ع طول بتقرا كلامي غلط
روح راجع تاني ههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *لوسينتو الحزينه
> اسلوبها يدل على انها عاشت مأساه او مازلت بتعيشها
> 
> الاول كانت انطوائيه اؤى انما دلوقتى  منتشره
> ...


ميرسي ليك ولكلامك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> العفو يا قمر
> انا تحت امر جنابك
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه


قمر ايه
مش قولنا مش هنجامل بعض تاني:smile01


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ميرسي ليكي :thnk0001:
> ليكي ازاي يعني مش فاهم ؟


اسسسسسسسسسفه
اكيد غلطة كيبورد
ميرسي ليييييييك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> اهلا بيكم من جديد
> 
> جتلكم ومعايا قمره جديده
> 
> ...


_انتي الاجمل والاحلى يا نفين
ميرسي كتير ليكي وللموضوع الجميل واللي بيدل ع جمال وطيبة قلب صاحبتو
ربنا يفرح قلبك _


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2012)

*لوشيو

انسانه هاديه وطيبه
يمكن وخده جنب مع نفسها
مش بتثق في اي حد بسرعه
وده ميزه وعيب في نفس الوقت
ردودها بتكون حزينه اغلب الوقت
ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبك يا لوشيو​*


----------



## tamav maria (11 فبراير 2012)

انا بقراء مشاركتها
بحس انها انطوائيه ومش بتشارك في اي موضوع
الا اذا كان يثير انتباهها 
قليلة الكلام والتعامل مع الاعضاء
هاديه ورقيقه وبتخيلها رفيعه وطويله 
بس نفسي اعرف ايه معني اسمها


----------



## tamav maria (11 فبراير 2012)

ميرسي ياعسله للتقييم


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

لوووو هنا يا مرحبا

طبعا فى نقط الكل متفق عليها وملاحظها انها هادية جداا

بس دمها خفيف وطيبة جداااااا

على عكس معظم اللى قالوا بس بحس انها بتشارك كتير ومنشرة مش قليلة المشاركة


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 فبراير 2012)

منورين يا جوماعه والنبي

لولو كملي رد علي المشاركات


عقبال ما ادور علي عضو جديد
ندبسه بقي

ومن حق الاعضاء تكلمه التخيالات لحين اشعار اخر


----------



## tamav maria (14 فبراير 2012)

helloooooooooooooooooooo 
anybody home


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 فبراير 2012)

لولو الجميله
 بشكرك كتير علي تواجدك العطر

وفيكي تكملي رد علي المشاركات الخاصه بيكي 

في اي وقت




+++++++++++++

ودلوقت معانا عضو جديد

انا قبضت عليه قبل ما يروح الجيش بقي
واهو نلحق نغلس عليه اليومين دول
ههههههههههههههههه


وهو ايضا عضو مبارك
وليه مواضيع رائعه ومفيده جداااااااا
واجمل ما فيها انها دايما بتجمعنا في فكره جميله



عضو المتدبس انهارده هو
johna&jesus

هههههههههه
منورنا يا جون

​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> لولو الجميله
> بشكرك كتير علي تواجدك العطر
> 
> وفيكي تكملي رد علي المشاركات الخاصه بيكي
> ...


_هههههه منور مين دانا هضلمليك الموضوع وهتشوفى هتلاقى عدد لمشاركات بقى فالنازل 
مرسى يا نيفو على المقدمة ربنا يبركيك ويعوضيك
_​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 فبراير 2012)

جونا حد كويس جدا ومحترم 
وطيوب خالص 
ومواضيعه جميله اوى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 فبراير 2012)

طايب نعيش بقا فى الوهم شويه...
بوسو بقا جون  شاب وسييم طويل القامه عريض المنكبين شلولخ ههههههههههههههههه
 بشره قمحيه لون طينك يا مصر ههههههههههه "إش جاب الطين للقمح!"
المهم عيونو عسليه...
و هو إنسان طيب جدا....
و مش عارفا موضوع الجيش ده بجد و لا مش بجد..لحسن تروح فى الرجلين يا ولدى و نعتبرك من الخونه...
مش عارفا برادو اوقات  بحسه طالب و اوقات بحسه راجل كبير و بيشتغل...
موضيعه بجد جميله و ردوده كمان جميله...بس كداهون مش عارفا افتى اكتر من كدا بقا...
 اى خدمه هههههههههههه الرب يباركه و يخلصه من الوقيعا إلى هو فيها فى التوبيك ده...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 فبراير 2012)

جووووووووون الغالي

انسان جميل جدا وقلبه طيب جدا
حظي حلو اني اتعرفت عليه وقابلته اكتر من مره
حزين دايما ع الماضي ومش عايز يبص لمستقبله وحياته
وافتكر نصايحي من كام يوم ع الفيس ياواد
ربنا معاك ويعوضك ويفرح قلبك يا جميل
وتخلص جيشك ع خير انشاء الله
​


----------



## rania79 (16 فبراير 2012)

جون؟ ولا جونا
هههههههههههه
سورى جون انا كنت كل الوقت بحسبك جونا
ماعلينا
المهم هقعد اتخيللك وارجعللك تانى
فوووووووو
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Twin (16 فبراير 2012)

*محرد عسكري غي جيش الغفير *













*ر جون ده عيل ابن ناس بجد*
*ومحترم *
*وجدع -ممكن- *
*وشكله ابن بلد*
*بس في الواعيد شكله زي كل المصرين في الضياع*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 فبراير 2012)

*جون ...
في الشكله مش هوصفه لاني عارفه 


جون حد طيب اوي وابيض
بس من النوع اليل لو زعل من حد بيزعل كل اللي حوليه علشان يوصل رساله للي مزعله 
ده عيب كبير يا جون 
وحاول كمان تتفائل شويه 

و ربنا معاك 
*​


----------



## magedrn (16 فبراير 2012)

مش هاقول غير كلمة واحدة بس 
صاحب عمرررررررررررررررى 
وكانت معرفة تقصر العمر وياليتنى ما عرفته 
بس اعمل ايه 
الطيور على اشكالها تقع هههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (17 فبراير 2012)

*جون طيب وحساس
وبيعمل حساب لزعل الناس بدرجه رهيبه ودى هو شايفها ميزه
ربنا معاك يا دفعه وتخلص الجيش ع خير*


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

جون شكله هرب يا رداله وراح الجيش
رغم ان ميعاده بكره لسه

حد يقفشه ويجيبه بقي


----------



## johna&jesus (17 فبراير 2012)

_هههههههههههههههههههه   نا بدعى عليكى  كنت عامليك بوست  خاص علىا لفيس الله يرحمه بدعى عليكى كله اعلن  عنى انى كائيب مع انى اكتر واحد بيحبها _
_بس فى ناس جابت كلام فالجون ههههههههههه_
_الله يباركلكم يا رداله _
_وافرح فيكى يا نيفوووووووووووووووو_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2012)

يا خراشي عليا بتدعي عليا وعلي الفيس كومان

يا دي الفضايح ام جٌرس يا رداله

ربنا يسامحك يا جو

هو انا عملت ايه يعني عشان تدعي عليا كدا


ماشي لينا فيس نرد فيه علي بعض
ههههههههههههههههه


يالا بقي قبل ما تخلع علي الجيش يا جندي مجند
رد علي الاخوه الاعضاء نفر نفر ونفره نفره
ههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (17 فبراير 2012)

جون شب طيوب كتير وصديق بجد 
حزين في أغلب الأوقات ومع حزنه كتاباته وكلماته بتكون بإحساس رااااائع 

بالنسبة للشكل هو جميل وبيتميز بالسمار المصري الأصيل 
ربنا يحفظك ويخليك يا جون ....


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 فبراير 2012)

جون انا دخلت اقول رايى فيك وبكل صراحة 
جون اخ طب جدا وجدع 
وكمان حنين ومش بيحب يزعل حد 
ولما بيعرف حد تعبان او متضايق 
مش بيتاخر وبيسال عليك 
اتمنى ربنا ينسيه حزنه ويفرح قلبه ع طول 
سلام


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> جونا حد كويس جدا ومحترم
> وطيوب خالص
> ومواضيعه جميله اوى



ربنا يخليكى يا مرنا يا عثل وافرح فيكى  قصدبيكى  هههههههههه



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> طايب نعيش بقا فى الوهم شويه...
> بوسو بقا جون  شاب وسييم طويل القامه عريض المنكبين شلولخ ههههههههههههههههه
> بشره قمحيه لون طينك يا مصر ههههههههههه "إش جاب الطين للقمح!"
> المهم عيونو عسليه...
> ...


ليكى مستقبل  ههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليكى ومرسى جدآ على المجمله  الحلوة دى 
صليلى 



mikel coco قال:


> جووووووووون الغالي
> 
> انسان جميل جدا وقلبه طيب جدا
> حظي حلو اني اتعرفت عليه وقابلته اكتر من مره
> ...


يا عم كوكو انت لازك تسيح يعنى ؟
عملتنا فضيحة دلوقتى المعجبات تفضل  تدور  على الفيس هههههههههه
مرسى يا كوكو وصدقنى بحاول اعمل  بكل نصيحة بتتقالى 
صليلى انت بس وهى هتبقى فل 



rania79 قال:


> جون؟ ولا جونا
> هههههههههههه
> سورى جون انا كنت كل الوقت بحسبك جونا
> ماعلينا
> ...


روحتى وقولتى عدولى يا رانيا  لما ترجعى ابقى قولى الوصف للشخص اللى بعدى 
ربنا يبركيك





Twin قال:


> *محرد عسكري غي جيش الغفير *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


بس  سيبك انت  جاى من الهند ^_^
مجرد  عسكرى انت مش تعرف قيمة العسكرى 
بس ع فكرة انا بعزك رغم اننا مش اتكلمنا كتير
صليلى بقى  ماشى


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

انا كان ليا مشاركة فى الموضوع ده
مين خباها 
جون من الشخصيات اللى قلبك  يحبها من غير ما تعرفه 
قعدت معاه فى حدود نص ساعه كدة
بس بصراحه حبيته


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *جون ...
> في الشكله مش هوصفه لاني عارفه
> 
> 
> ...


حاضر صدقنى هحاول اعمل  بكل نصايحكم 
وصليلى بقى يابو قلب ابيض انت ماشى 


magedrn قال:


> مش هاقول غير كلمة واحدة بس
> صاحب عمرررررررررررررررى
> وكانت معرفة تقصر العمر وياليتنى ما عرفته
> بس اعمل ايه
> الطيور على اشكالها تقع هههههههههه


مش عايز اعرف تانى  اطلع برااااااااااا


!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *جون طيب وحساس
> وبيعمل حساب لزعل الناس بدرجه رهيبه ودى هو شايفها ميزه
> ربنا معاك يا دفعه وتخلص الجيش ع خير*


صدقنى مش شايفها بس انا متعود ع كدا 
اسلوب  وبحاول كتير اغيره  
صليلى انت بس  وربنا هيعمل اللى فيه الخير 



Rosetta قال:


> جون شب طيوب كتير وصديق بجد
> حزين في أغلب الأوقات ومع حزنه كتاباته وكلماته بتكون بإحساس رااااائع
> 
> بالنسبة للشكل هو جميل وبيتميز بالسمار المصري الأصيل
> ربنا يحفظك ويخليك يا جون ....


الله يخليكى   وانتى كمان حد طيوب اوى 
وانا بعزيك كتيرررررررر
وصليلى بقى 





HappyButterfly قال:


> جون انا دخلت اقول رايى فيك وبكل صراحة
> جون اخ طب جدا وجدع
> وكمان حنين ومش بيحب يزعل حد
> ولما بيعرف حد تعبان او متضايق
> ...


الله يخليكى  شايفين الاخوات هههههههههههههههه
ربنا يبركيك يا دودو ويعوض تعبيك يا جميل 
صليلى كتيررررررررر


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

جون ولا اعرفه ههههههههههه

لالالالالالالا اعرفه طبعا ده اخويا الصغير اللي بطلع عنيه

واهي فرصه الواحد يشكره بقي اون لاين ههههههههههه

شخص محترم وحساس اوي واخ جدع جدا  ربنا يفرحك يا باشا


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

> انا كان ليا مشاركة فى الموضوع ده
> مين خباها
> جون من الشخصيات اللى قلبك  يحبها من غير ما تعرفه
> قعدت معاه فى حدود نص ساعه كدة
> بس بصراحه حبيته


ربنا يخليك يا جوجو يا عسل  منورنى يا جميل صليلى كتير يا واااااااااااد
داحنا جران  رغم الفرق اللى بينا فالمسافات


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> جون ولا اعرفه ههههههههههه
> 
> لالالالالالالا اعرفه طبعا ده اخويا الصغير اللي بطلع عنيه
> 
> ...


لا احنا لاخوات ولا عاوز اعرفيك تانى 
وهش يا بت انتى اطلعى برا 
الا اخوات الا اعمليك سياح 
بس  تصدقى  انا بعزيك قوى قوى 
وربنا واحدة اللى يعلم  بتمنى ياخديك منى عريس ابن حلال:gy0000::gy0000:
صليلى كتير يا  وحشة انتى ​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

وااااااااااااااااء انا مش هطلع من هنا بقي

انا قتيله في الموضوع ده هههههههههه

ربنا يفرحك يا جون وصلوات القديسين يكونوا معاك دايما


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> وااااااااااااااااء انا مش هطلع من هنا بقي
> 
> انا قتيله في الموضوع ده هههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يفرحك يا جون وصلوات القديسين يكونوا معاك دايما


ملكيش دعوة انا زحلان منيك ومخصميك بجد 
غورى بقى لانى كدا كدا  مطرود النهارده  هههه
ااقولكم كلكم حاجه  
خـلـف كـل حـزن .. فـرح مـؤجـل ツ فلنصبر حســـب وعــــد الــــرب ♥ 
بحبها اوى ​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

لالالالالا مش تخاصمني بقي

واتقي شري لفجرك ههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> لالالالالا مش تخاصمني بقي
> 
> واتقي شري لفجرك ههههههههههه


انتى مش عارفة بتكلمى مين صح انا اكتر واحد عارفيك وحافظيك ابعدى عنى بدل منزعل بعض  :gun::gun:


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههه ولا بخاف يا واد انت يا واد

كووووووووووووووبه في وشك


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه ولا بخاف يا واد انت يا واد
> 
> كووووووووووووووبه في وشك


_رجعنا للغلاسه تانى مش كنا مرتاحين منيك 
يوووووه الله يكون فعونه 
_​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههههه الله بقي

بذمتك كنت مرتاح طيب انا هوريك


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه الله بقي
> 
> بذمتك كنت مرتاح طيب انا هوريك


اه  كنت مرتاح  بامانه  مكنتش شايل هم حد هههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههههه كنت شايل هم سبت اكيد


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه كنت شايل هم سبت اكيد


طيب انتى ايه اللى مسهريك لحد دوقتى ؟؟؟؟
قومى نامى يلاااااااااا​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

نوووووووو مش جايلي نوم واحذف اخر كلمه لو سمحت


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> نوووووووو مش جايلي نوم واحذف اخر كلمه لو سمحت


يلااا  مالها شكلها مش وحش
انا هقوم اتخمد على الاقل مش  هتكلم معاكى  
يا غلسه وخليكى فاكر ةانتى بتعملى ايه 
ماشى:act31:​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

يلا احسن بردو تريحنا منك ههههههههههه

تصبح علي خير يا جوووووووون خليني انا اطيب منك


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

_وانتى على نور ام النور يا روزى وبجد نورتى_
_اتمناليك اوقات سعيدة  دايمآ_
_ربنا معاكى واشوفيك ع  خير_​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يخليك يا جون

ويكون معاك دايما يا باشا


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 فبراير 2012)

يا خراشي عليا انا نسيت الموضوع


طب بشكرك يا جون علي تواجدك الجميل معانا
ومشاركاتك 
ويارب تخلص الجيش يا دفعه علي خير
 وترجع تنورنا في المنتدي باستمرار


وثواني وهارجعلكم بسرعه

عشان ندبس عضو جديد


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 فبراير 2012)

اقولكم احنا هاندبس روزي 86

بما انها لسه رجعه المنتدي
 ونرحب بيها بقي معانا في الموضوع

طبعا كلنا عارفين انها عضوة نشيطه جداااااا

انا بحسد وبقر وبحقد 
علي فكره

وكمان لذيذه ومواضيعها شقيه كدا


واستنوا بقي
لما اروح اصدمها انها مدبسه واجي اتفرج


فرجوني علي تقطيع الفروة وبسرعه ههههههه​


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

روووووزى

طيبة حساسة جداا بتثق فى الناس بسهولة وبتتصدم اكيد 
بس مش عصبية فى الغالب هادية بس بتتاثر بسرعة باى حدث 
بعتقد طويلة رفيعة شعرها مش طويل باين عنيها ملونة


----------



## rania79 (21 فبراير 2012)

انا طبعا مش اتعاملت معها
لانى جديدة هنا
بس اللى اقولهاللك يا روزى انى لما دخلت هنا ف ناس كتير اوى افتكرنى ان انا انتى
ههههههههههههههههه
نورنتى المنتدى من جديد
واحلا باك بدون ارتباك
ههههههههههه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2012)

*روزي  " نصه هانم "
الطول 153 سم
الوزن 48 كم
 مقاس الشوز 37 برباط
السن طفله عمرها ربع قرن 

اه اقوالها 
كوبه / لست انا هذا الرجل 
يلا عشان زهقت منك 

الاكله المفضله 
اندومي واكل عصافير دا الغدا 
وغالبا مش بتتعشي 
اما الفطار ممبار ولحمه راس وعلبه زبادي 

مؤدبه جدا محترمه جدا 
ذكيه مش جدا :smil12:
ورخمه جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا

بس دا اللي فاكره عنها 
​*


----------



## oesi no (21 فبراير 2012)

كنت متوقعها  حاجة وطلعت حاجة تانيه خالص 
بس برضه لسه بالنسبه ليا انسانه غامضة جدااااااا


----------



## magedrn (21 فبراير 2012)

انسة نصة يا جماعة 
الاسم روزى 
والشهرة نصة 
وماحدش يسال ليه نصة ؟
لان طبعا مش هاقول ان طولها 50 او 60 سم بالظبط هههههههههه
انسانة فى منتهى الاحترام شقية دمها خفيف
بيتحب الناس بيتثق فيهم زيادة جدا ودا ميزة وعيب فى نفس الوقت
تختفى وترجع مزاجها متقلب 
انسان بجد صعب انك تلاقى زيها دلوقتى 
وخاصة فى شقاوة الاطفال اللى فيها لانها اكبر ميزة فيها 
وكوبة بقى يا روزى علشان انا زهقت منك خلاص 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 فبراير 2012)

روزى طيبه جدااا
 ودمها خفيف اوى
وشقيه 
وعسل خاالص


----------



## MAJI (22 فبراير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> انا طبعا مش اتعاملت معها
> لانى جديدة هنا
> بس اللى اقولهاللك يا روزى انى لما دخلت هنا ف ناس كتير اوى افتكرنى ان انا انتى
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ...


ليه هو انتي مش هي ؟!!!
انا كمان افتكرت انو انتي هي (ولسة) 
روزي بنت رائعة ماظنش فيه حد يكرهها او يحب يزعلها ,:new8:
 نشاطاتها متميزة (زيك) مبتهجة(زيك) :ura1:اجتماعية(زيك) علشان كدة افتكرناكي هي.
ربنا يخليكو  محل فرح وابتهاج للمنتدى.


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> اقولكم احنا هاندبس روزي 86
> 
> بما انها لسه رجعه المنتدي
> ونرحب بيها بقي معانا في الموضوع
> ...




هههههههههههههه يالهوي ده انا ادبست بالفعل 

ميرسي كتير يا نيفو علي التقديمه الجامده دي

واكيد هرد علي كل واحد اتكلم عني بس بعد يومين 

احسن نيفو تفجرني وانا بخاف هههههههههههه:59:


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2012)

روزى حبيبتى 

انسانه جميله مرحه ودمها خفيف جدا

ومحبوبه من الكل  ليها شعبيه جامده

حساسه ورقيقه 

كمان مواضعها حلوه اوى 

وبجد كنا مفتقدينها لما غابت  

لكن نشكر ربنا رجعت ونورت من تانى ويارب دايما منوره
​


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> روووووزى
> 
> طيبة حساسة جداا بتثق فى الناس بسهولة وبتتصدم اكيد
> بس مش عصبية فى الغالب هادية بس بتتاثر بسرعة باى حدث
> بعتقد طويلة رفيعة شعرها مش طويل باين عنيها ملونة



هههههههه ميرسي يا مرنونه يا قمر
وفرحت اوي اوي بكلمة طويله دي انتي اول حد يوصفني كده ههههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> انا طبعا مش اتعاملت معها
> لانى جديدة هنا
> بس اللى اقولهاللك يا روزى انى لما دخلت هنا ف ناس كتير اوى افتكرنى ان انا انتى
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ...




ههههههههههه ميرسي كتير ليكي يا رانيا ربنا يخليكي
واكيد ليا الشرف اني اكون فيا بعض من صفاتك

وان شاء الله اتعرف عليكي اكتر في اي تدبيسه من مواضيعي هههههههه:t4:


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *روزي  " نصه هانم "
> الطول 153 سم
> الوزن 48 كم
> مقاس الشوز 37 برباط
> ...




ههههههههه جدع يا كوبه مذاكر كويس

فكرني ابعتلك مدفع هدية مني ليك هههههههههه:bud:

ميرسي جدا ليك يا عياد وربنا يفرحك


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> كنت متوقعها  حاجة وطلعت حاجة تانيه خالص
> بس برضه لسه بالنسبه ليا انسانه غامضة جدااااااا




ههههههههه طب بس عشان فهمنا علي قد الحال

هي الحاجه الاولي وايه الحاجه التانية عشان مش عارفه اصلا تقصد ايه ههههههههه

يلا انزل يا جوجو بالترجمه :59:

وبالنسبه لغامضه لالالالالالا اعترض لاني لست انا هذا الرجل :thnk0001:


----------



## Rosetta (22 فبراير 2012)

روزي بنت عسووووولة خالص 
مرحة وبتحب الضحك والمرح 
وبحس فيها شقاوة الطفولة وهي ميزة على فكرة 
طيوووووبة كتير والأهم إنها فعلا كتكوتة المنتدى 
عاملة جو حلو كتييييير في المنتدى 

ربنا يحميكي يا قمرة ... :love45:


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> انسة نصة يا جماعة
> الاسم روزى
> والشهرة نصة
> وماحدش يسال ليه نصة ؟
> ...




ههههههههههه كل الفضايح دي الاون لاين ومش عايز تقول يا ميدوووووو

اوف منك كوبه صحيح ههههههه

ميرسي كتير لزوقك يا باشا ربنا يخليك :gun:


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> روزى طيبه جدااا
> ودمها خفيف اوى
> وشقيه
> وعسل خاالص




ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي

ده بس من زوقك يا قمره


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2012)

MAJI قال:


> ليه هو انتي مش هي ؟!!!
> انا كمان افتكرت انو انتي هي (ولسة)
> روزي بنت رائعة ماظنش فيه حد يكرهها او يحب يزعلها ,:new8:
> نشاطاتها متميزة (زيك) مبتهجة(زيك) :ura1:اجتماعية(زيك) علشان كدة افتكرناكي هي.
> ربنا يخليكو  محل فرح وابتهاج للمنتدى.




ميرسي جدا يا ماجي كلك زوق

والف شكر للكلام الجميل اوي ده


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2012)

candy shop قال:


> روزى حبيبتى
> 
> انسانه جميله مرحه ودمها خفيف جدا
> 
> ...



ميرسي يا ارق كاندي في الدنيا

وبجد كلام حضرتك فرحني اوي وانا بحبك جدا 

والف شكر علي ترحيبك وتشجيعك المستمر ليا ربنا يخليكي ليا دايما


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> روزي بنت عسووووولة خالص
> مرحة وبتحب الضحك والمرح
> وبحس فيها شقاوة الطفولة وهي ميزة على فكرة
> طيوووووبة كتير والأهم إنها فعلا كتكوتة المنتدى
> ...




يا كسوفي ههههههههه:t4:

ميرسي كتير ليكي يا روزيتا يا قمر

انتي اجمل بكتير يا حبيبتي وربنا يفرحك دايما


----------



## تيمو (22 فبراير 2012)

روزي

قليلة كلام ، فيكي نبرة حزن ، ولكن هذا لا يمنع من وجود سلام داخلي في حياتك ، تنتظرين حدوث تغيير جذري في حياتك ... تهتمين بمن حولك كثيراً ، بل قد يكون اهتمامك بمن هم في دائرتك على حساب راحتك ونفسك ... انتي بسيطة وغير متكلفة بحياتك ، بدءاً من مظهرك الخارجي مروراً بعلاقاتك ومتطلباتك ، ترضين بما هو بين يديك ... إذا حزنتي تفضلين الإنسحاب على أن تفتحي قلبك للآخر حتى لا تجرحيه ...


هيك خيالي بقول ... لو فيه غلط ، الحق عليه مش علي 

.


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> روزي
> 
> قليلة كلام ، فيكي نبرة حزن ، ولكن هذا لا يمنع من وجود سلام داخلي في حياتك ، تنتظرين حدوث تغيير جذري في حياتك ... تهتمين بمن حولك كثيراً ، بل قد يكون اهتمامك بمن هم في دائرتك على حساب راحتك ونفسك ... انتي بسيطة وغير متكلفة بحياتك ، بدءاً من مظهرك الخارجي مروراً بعلاقاتك ومتطلباتك ، ترضين بما هو بين يديك ... إذا حزنتي تفضلين الإنسحاب على أن تفتحي قلبك للآخر حتى لا تجرحيه ...
> 
> ...




ههههههههه يالهوي يا ميتو انت قولت حاجات كتير فعلا فيا

برافو ليك عندي هدية بس انا هحاول انساها هههههههه:t23:

ميرسي كتير ليك يا ميتو علي كلامك الجميل


----------



## تيمو (22 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه يالهوي يا ميتو انت قولت حاجات كتير فعلا فيا
> 
> برافو ليك عندي هدية بس انا هحاول انساها هههههههه:t23:
> 
> ميرسي كتير ليك يا ميتو علي كلامك الجميل



يااااااااااااااي هدية :ura1:

مش حتقدري تنسيها ، لأنو حتجرحيني :smile01:smile01


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> يااااااااااااااي هدية :ura1:
> 
> مش حتقدري تنسيها ، لأنو حتجرحيني :smile01:smile01




امممممممم خلاص لما تيجي القاهره بقي ههههههههههه:giveup:


----------



## تيمو (22 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> امممممممم خلاص لما تيجي القاهره بقي ههههههههههه:giveup:




يعني عيش يا قديش


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> يعني عيش يا قديش




ههههههه  الله مفيش حل عجبك:gun:


----------



## bob (22 فبراير 2012)

*روزي تبقي هنا و متكلمش
روزي ينطبق عليها " القصير المكير":ura1:
بنت هادية خااااااالص يا ساتر :smile01
طيبة جدا و بتثق في الناس بسرعة و طبعا بيبقي عيب جدا
و كوتي خالص 
و طبعا عملت فراغ كبير لما سابت المنتدي و اتمني متمشيش تاني

*


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *روزي تبقي هنا و متكلمش
> روزي ينطبق عليها " القصير المكير":ura1:
> بنت هادية خااااااالص يا ساتر :smile01
> طيبة جدا و بتثق في الناس بسرعة و طبعا بيبقي عيب جدا
> ...



هههههههههههه انا قصير ومكير ماااااااشي حسابك بعدين يا بوب

اما بالنسبة للثقة دي هي فعلا كانت عيب لكن نشكر الله اتخلصت منها ونهائي كمان

وميرسي جدا علي اخر سطر هههههههه ومش همشي تاني اكيد لازم اكمل رخامه للمنتهي هههههههه:act23:


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 فبراير 2012)

ميرسي يا روزي علي وجودك الجميل معانا

نورتني يا قمري


وانتظروني 

هاروح اجيب حد ندبسه تاني بقي
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (24 فبراير 2012)

*روزى طيبه ، مشكلتها انها بتاخد قرارتها بسرعه 
بتمنالك كل خير 
*


----------



## tamav maria (24 فبراير 2012)

انا جيت متأخره ؟؟؟؟؟
بس انا عاوزه اقول حاجه عن روزي
روزي هاديه جدا ومش بتتكلم كتير 
حساسه جدا وماتحبش تضايق اي شخص
حتي ولو علي حسابها 
بسيطه جدا وحبها للكل بنفس المستوي
من مواضيعها تحس ان جواها كلام كتير
عاوزه تقوله 
وبيتهيالي انها رفيعه ومش طويله
ومش سامره وشعرها طويل 
يارب يكون خيالي صح


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ميرسي يا روزي علي وجودك الجميل معانا
> 
> نورتني يا قمري
> 
> ...



ههههههههههه دبسي يا قمر براحتك

وميرسي ليكي عشان اختارتيني

ربنا يفرحك


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *روزى طيبه ، مشكلتها انها بتاخد قرارتها بسرعه
> بتمنالك كل خير
> *




ميرسي ليك يا مينا علي كلامك

وخلاص المشكلة دي اتحلت من فتره

وانا كمان بتمنالك كل خير


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> انا جيت متأخره ؟؟؟؟؟
> بس انا عاوزه اقول حاجه عن روزي
> روزي هاديه جدا ومش بتتكلم كتير
> حساسه جدا وماتحبش تضايق اي شخص
> ...




ميرسي اوي يا نيتا يا حبيبتي علي كلامك الجميل زيك

وعلي تخيلك اللي فيه كتير حاجات صح 

ربنا يفرحك دايما يا ارق نيتا:t4:


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 فبراير 2012)

ورجعتلكم تاني

 وبسرعه معانا عضو جديد

عضو نشيط جدا

انا عن نفسي هاسميه دكتور نفساني
لانه محلل شخصيات بطريقه فظيعه بجد

غير انه هو بيقول علي نفسه بقي

دا هو مش انا يعني
هههههههههههههه


ان اي موضوع بيدخله بيتقفل
ومش عارفه ليه واخد الفكره دي 
هههههههههههههههههههههه


مش هاكتر في الكلام كتير
عشان اسيبلكم فرصه التخيل وتقطيع الفروة براحتكم

عضو اللي منورنا انهارده

هو

MeToo
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

*ميتو يا سلام 
هو في زي ميتو 

تصدقي مش لاقي كلام 
اه بامانه 
باختصار شديد شديد شديد 
هو حد عسل 
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 فبراير 2012)

ممممم انا ماعرفهوش اوى
بس هو دمه خفيف جدا وبيعرف يحلل الشخصيه كويس اوووى


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

واااااااااااااااو ميتووووووو

منور الموضوع يا باشا

مش هعرف اتكلم عن ميتو لانه شخص جميل اوي ويمكن كلامي قليل عليه

لكن بجد شخص جدع اوي وصادق في كلامه وحاسه اني اعرفه من زمان وبحب ارخم عليه دايما هههههههه

هو شخصية جميلة ومثقف ودمه خفيف ومريح في التعامل لانه صادق وبيقول اللي في قلبه بكل صدق

متخيله شكله وسيم وطويل وعيونه بني فاتح هههههههههه مش عارفه ليه بس اهو عمق خيالي بقي

وابيض الوجه ومتوسط الحجم

وبس كده انا تخيلت كتير هههههههههههه

​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 فبراير 2012)

*مى تو كنت الاؤل متخيله ليبرالى لكن
 دلوقتى انا متأكد انه مش ليبرالى ، وبعيد كل البعد عن الليبراليه الحقيقيه !
مشكلته من وجهة نظرى المتواضعه
انه مش بيقبل الحديث اللى خارج عن نطاق طموحاته واحلامه 
بتمنالك كل خير 
*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (25 فبراير 2012)

ميتوووو وقعت و ما حدا سمى عليك هههههه ‏‎
الكل رح يستلمك بقا هههه
هلأ منجي للجد :
مي تووو .. إنسان رائع بامتياز و خفيييف دم كتييير
و كاتب مبدع بطل يتحفنا بإبداعاتو .. و بتخيل أنو قاعد ليل نهار بيشوف السنافر و توم و جيري.. و بتخيل أنو بيقول كلمة الحق لو شو ما كان التمن .. و الدليل أنو انطرد من المنتدى مرتين اذا مو غلطانة هههههه...
صديق حقيقي و قلبو 
طيييب
و بتخيل أنو شعرو بني و عيونو بني و هو بني ‏‎‏ و طويل شوي و مو تخين ولا رفيع
وهلأ  تعبت من الحكي سلام هههههههه


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 فبراير 2012)

+

عاوز اشارك يا نيفين .. اختاري بقى حد اعرفه  .. مي تو الحقيقه مش عارفه كويس ولا حتى فاكر مشاركات ليه علشان اوصفه .. اسف مي تو لا استطيع المشاركه


----------



## تيمو (26 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ميتو يا سلام
> هو في زي ميتو
> 
> تصدقي مش لاقي كلام
> ...




انتا العسل 




^_^mirna قال:


> ممممم انا ماعرفهوش اوى
> بس هو دمه خفيف جدا وبيعرف يحلل الشخصيه كويس اوووى




تسلمي يا ميرنا ... وإلك أحلى مشوار 




Rosetta قال:


> مي تووووووو
> 
> إبن بلدي منحمل نفس الجينات على حد قوله هههههههههه
> مي توو طيووووب كتير
> ...



كلماتك شهادة أعتز بها ، ولو خرجت بشيء من هنا تكفيني هذه الكلمات 

صار لي ركنين أتعبّد فيهما :smile02




روزي86 قال:


> واااااااااااااااو ميتووووووو
> 
> منور الموضوع يا باشا
> 
> ...



صدقيني مش عارف شو أحكي ، أخجلتيني بكل كلمة كاتبتيها ... 

أنا وسيم أي نعم (شوفي التواضع بس  ) ، عيوني عسلي ومرات بتضرب على أخضر ، لوني مش أبيض أوي ، حنطي 

بجد شكراً على كل كلمة ... هي كنيشان أعتز بها 




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مى تو كنت الاؤل متخيله ليبرالى لكن
> دلوقتى انا متأكد انه مش ليبرالى ، وبعيد كل البعد عن الليبراليه الحقيقيه !
> مشكلته من وجهة نظرى المتواضعه
> انه مش بيقبل الحديث اللى خارج عن نطاق طموحاته واحلامه
> ...




أنا لستُ ليبرالي ، لكنني أؤمن بالحرية المطلقة لكل فرد دون قيد يُحدده الآخر عليه مهما كان مصدر هذا القيد 

تسلم يا مينا ... 





Violet Fragrance قال:


> ميتوووو وقعت و ما حدا سمى عليك هههههه ‏‎
> الكل رح يستلمك بقا هههه
> هلأ منجي للجد :
> مي تووو .. إنسان رائع بامتياز و خفيييف دم كتييير
> ...



يااااااااااااااااه ، على الكلام الرائع ، بس كيف عرفتي انو بضل أتابع السنافر وتوم اند جيري هههه ضيفيلهم فينيس آند فيرب 

لا غلطانة على حد ما أذكر كانو تلات مرات هههه

أحلى اشي طلعت كلي بني ... بس بدرجات مختلفة ، يعني بني العيون أفتح من بني الشعر 

روحي شاركي بالاستفتاء 

بجد شكراً لكل كلمة مكتوبة ، خجلتيني ، وبتخليني آآمن أن الأرواح تلتقي قبل الأجساد في بعض الأحيان ... 
 




REDEMPTION قال:


> +
> 
> عاوز اشارك يا نيفين .. اختاري بقى حد اعرفه  .. مي تو الحقيقه مش عارفه كويس ولا حتى فاكر مشاركات ليه علشان اوصفه .. اسف مي تو لا استطيع المشاركه



طيب ، جرّب حظك معانا بلكي تزبط


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 فبراير 2012)

*خلص مي تو ولا ممكن أشارك ؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## تيمو (26 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *خلص مي تو ولا ممكن أشارك ؟؟؟؟ *



شارك يا عم ... لحديت ما تلاقي نيفينا عضو تاني ..


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 فبراير 2012)

_مي تو ..... يا ميييي تووو 
مي تو أول مرة تحاورت معة أفتكرت انو مسلم و كان أستفزازي نوعا ما 
يعني يناقش مجرد نقاش و هيك 
أحس انو مثقف لكن للأسف مصادرة عربية زيادة 
خفيف الظل و مشاركاتة غالبا ترسم الأبتسامة على وجوة الجميع 
قبل فترة تخانقنا انا و مي تو :fun_lol: لكن تالي أكتشفت انو مجرد نقاش عابر 
بحب اسمع رأية و لو أحيانا أحس انو يتبع مبدا خالف تُعرف 
انا و مي تو مختلفين تماما في كثير من الأمور 
لكن دائما أحب أن أسمع رأية و وجهة نظرة 
نفسي أعرف السيارة اللي بدة يشتريها هههههههه

يا رب تتوفق في كل شي تصبو الية يا عم مي تو  _


----------



## تيمو (26 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> _مي تو ..... يا ميييي تووو
> مي تو أول مرة تحاورت معة أفتكرت انو مسلم و كان أستفزازي نوعا ما
> يعني يناقش مجرد نقاش و هيك
> أحس انو مثقف لكن للأسف مصادرة عربية زيادة
> ...



*روح يارب يبعتلك أحلى عروس وفوقيهم سيارة فور باي فور هههه

تسلم يا سيرفنت ، الصراحة ما كنت متخيّلك هيك بتفكر عنّي ... أنا برضو أحب أتناقش معاك لأنك تستثير الفكر ... 

جمالية أي حوار أن يكون اختلاف كبير في الأفكار ، ولو ما كان فيه اختلاف رايحة تكون الحياة مملة   ولكن الخلاف لا يجوز أن يفسد للود قضية ... 

سيارتي يالي نفسي أجيبها بي إم دبليو ... انتا؟

*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 فبراير 2012)

*انا كمان أحب البي ام هههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 مارس 2012)

مي تو بشكرك جدااااااااااااااا 
علي التواجد المتمع معايا


وانتظروني مع عضو جديد


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2012)

ايه رئيكو يا جماعه تكون الحلقه عن صاحبة الموضوع؟؟؟
مين معايه يرفع ايدو


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 مارس 2012)

امشي يا لولو من هنا بدل ما انا اللي اقلبها ضرب 
ههههههههههههه

انا اخترت عضو خلاص يا بطوط


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2012)

قوليلي ع العضو وهو هيوافق ع طووول
لا بجد عايزين حلقه عنك...
هجووم يا اعضاء عشان مش اضرب لوحدي هههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 مارس 2012)

وبعد  ما هشيت البت لولو من الموضوع


نبدا مع عضونا الجديد

هو مش جديد طبعا 
دا عضو مبارك قديم 
بس مشاركته قليله جداااااااااااا
مش عارف ليه كان في الاول نشيط معانا
وفجأة كدا بطل يشارك



عضونا المميز انهارده هو
*magedrn*

منورنا يا ماجد​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2012)

ومالو يا نفين بعد ماجد ...ومش تقولي لا

ماجد مش اتعاملت معاه كتير الا كم مره كده ع الخاص
شخص محترم جدااا وبحسو هادئ جداا 
مش شوفت ليه مشاركات كتير عشان اقول عن شخصيتو او افكارو
ما تشارك يا ماجد عشان ننمم شويه عليك ههههه
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Servant Of Christ (2 مارس 2012)

*ماجد تعاملت معة مرة وحدة و كان قمة 
الذوق 
التفهم 
الأخلاق 
و الرُقي 

من دون مجاملة 
ربي يباركك يا حبيبي *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 مارس 2012)

*ماجد انسان جميل وطيب جدااا
بيعجبني فيه انه ع طبيعته دايما
اتعاملت معاه كتير وشفته كتير
وبعتبره اخ غالي عندي 
بس اوقات كتير بيكون حزين
وحزنه بيأثر عليه وبيغلبه
وعرفت النهرده انه طلع سووسه
وهو فهمني بقي 
ربنا معاك ويحميك ياحبي دايما​*


----------



## oesi no (2 مارس 2012)

متعاملتش معاه خالص
مش عارف اسمه ماجد ولا ميدو بشوف ناس بتقول ماجد وناس بتقول ميدو
هادى 
قليل المشاركات 
متوسط الطول
قمحاوى البشرة 
رغاااااااااااااااااى 
بس كدة


----------



## magedrn (2 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> وبعد  ما هشيت البت لولو من الموضوع
> 
> 
> نبدا مع عضونا الجديد
> ...


ميرسى يا نيفين الموضوع منور بيكى 
يا باشا انتى وكل اللى فى الموضوع 
بس انا مشاركتى قليلة لانى مش بحب
ارد على اى موضوع او اى حاجة والسلام 
برد على الحاجة اللى بيتعجبنى
 وبحس انى استفدت منها بجد
ويعنى بطلت ادخل نت كتير اصلا 
هما كام يوم كدا وهارجع دخولى هيكون قليلة 
يالا عمتا مستنى بقى اعرف اراء الناس 
ومتاااااااااااااااابع معاكم وكمان عايز اسمع رايك يا نيفين 
وليا عودة بعد يومين معاكم وارد عليكم وقتها :banned:


----------



## magedrn (6 مارس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ومالو يا نفين بعد ماجد ...ومش تقولي لا
> 
> ماجد مش اتعاملت معاه كتير الا كم مره كده ع الخاص
> شخص محترم جدااا وبحسو هادئ جداا
> ...


اولا يا لولو انا مش هادئ زى ما انتى فاكرة 
بيقولوا عليا غلس شوية هههههههه
اما عن المشاركة فان وجودى على النت 
بيكون لاوقات محدودة وبشارك بس مش كتير
ولو عايزة تنمى براحتك خاااااااااااااااااااااااااالص 
نمى بس براحة عليا وحياتك كفاية باقى الناس عليا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ربنا يباركك لولو ويكون معاكى ويفرح قلبك دايما


----------



## magedrn (6 مارس 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *ماجد تعاملت معة مرة وحدة و كان قمة
> الذوق
> التفهم
> الأخلاق
> ...


ميرسى رومان ربنا يخليك 
ويباركك يا باشا 
بس اوعى لما تعرفنى تغير فكرتك عنى بقى 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## magedrn (6 مارس 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *ماجد انسان جميل وطيب جدااا
> بيعجبني فيه انه ع طبيعته دايما
> اتعاملت معاه كتير وشفته كتير
> وبعتبره اخ غالي عندي
> ...


ربنا يخليك يا كوكو 
اولا مفيش احسن من ان الواحد يكون على طبيعته
ومش يرسم حاجة غير طبيعته لانه مش هيعرف
يتعود عليها 
ثانيا انا كمان بعتبرك اخويا بجد انت وكل الناس اللى 
اعرفهم بعاملهم على انهم اخواتى 
ثالثا الحزن دا شئ مش بيدى فى حاجات كدا بيتكون 
خارجة عن الانسان ومالهوش ايد فيها 
اما عن موضوع السوس دا انت عارف اد ايه 
انا بعزك يا معلم ونفسى الموضوع يكمل بقى 
ربنا معاك يا حبى ويحميك ويفرح قلبك دايما


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 مارس 2012)

*ماجد حد جدع 
وناصح جدا 
فاهمني يا عمنا باماره  الـ Customer Service
هههههههههههههههههه

كان ليا الشرف اني اتعاملت معاه شخصيا 
وماسك عليه صور 
*​


----------



## magedrn (6 مارس 2012)

oesi no قال:


> متعاملتش معاه خالص
> مش عارف اسمه ماجد ولا ميدو بشوف ناس بتقول ماجد وناس بتقول ميدو
> هادى
> قليل المشاركات
> ...


مش تستعجل يا اوسينو اكيد هنتعامل مع بعض فى يوم
بس وقتها اوعى تزهق انت منى 
اما عن الاسم فانا اسمى هنا ماجد اما فى الفيس 
ميدو او الدلع ميدو علشان كدا الناس متعودة اكتر 
على اسمى فى الفيس 
موضوع الهدوء مش عارف كتير بيقولوا على انى مش كدا 
فعلا قليل المشاركات لانى مش بشارك اللى فى الحاجة 
اللى تفيدنى وتعجبنى 
فعلا انا متوسط الطول وقمحاوى 
اما الرغى دا بيكون حسب الموضوع اللى الواحد 
بيتكلم فيه 
ميرسى حبيبى على مشاركتك ربنا يباركك
ويفرح قلبك دايما


----------



## magedrn (6 مارس 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ماجد حد جدع
> وناصح جدا
> فاهمني يا عمنا باماره  الـ Customer Service
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ...


ربنا يخليك يا عياد 
وموضوع الناصحة دا مش بيجى بالسهل
لازم يكون الواحد اتمرمط فى المواقف اللى 
زى دى علشان يعرف يتنصح 
وفاكرتنى صحيح بالخدمة هى لسة شغالة 
ولا استذا محمد بطل 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليك يا معلم انا كمان ليا الشرف 
انى اتعرفت عليك اما عن موضوع الصور
وحياتك ما تنزلها لاننا كنا شبه العاهات ساعتها 
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2012)

ميدوووووووووو يا اهلا يا اهلا هههههههههههه

ميدو ده عسل اوي وشخص جدع وابن بلد

بعتبره اخويا الصغير الطويل ههههههههههههه بس مش طويل اوي يعني احسن يتغر 

لا بجد شخص طيب اوي وعشري وصادق مع نفسه ومع الاخرين

ربنا يفرحك يا ميدو لانك انسان تستاهل كل خير

وشكرا هات جنيه بقي عشان الكلمتين دول ههههههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 مارس 2012)

بشكرك قوي يا ماجد
علي قبولك انك تشاركنا الموضوع
كنت منورنا بجد

يسوع يباركك



وانتظروني مع عضو جديد


----------



## magedrn (7 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ميدوووووووووو يا اهلا يا اهلا هههههههههههه
> 
> ميدو ده عسل اوي وشخص جدع وابن بلد
> 
> ...


مش عارف اقولك ايه يا روزى 
بجد كلامك ربنا يخليكى انتى كمان اجدع اخت 
هو بس لو تطولى شوية يبقى تمام قووووى هههههههه
ومن عينيا مش بس جنيه جنيه ونص يا روزى 
بس كدا يا باشا ههههههههههههه


----------



## magedrn (7 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> بشكرك قوي يا ماجد
> علي قبولك انك تشاركنا الموضوع
> كنت منورنا بجد
> 
> ...


ميرسى نيفين 
وميرسى ليكى انك استضفتنى فى الموضوع 
بس انا مش سمعت تخيلك انتى ايه يا باشا 
وربنا يباركك انتى وكل الناس ويفرح قلب كل 
انسان يارب وانتى اولهم يا باشا


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2012)

magedrn قال:


> مش عارف اقولك ايه يا روزى
> بجد كلامك ربنا يخليكى انتى كمان اجدع اخت
> هو بس لو تطولى شوية يبقى تمام قووووى هههههههه
> ومن عينيا مش بس جنيه جنيه ونص يا روزى
> بس كدا يا باشا ههههههههههههه




ههههههههه اطول اكتر من كده ايه يا كوبه انت

ده انا الطول قدامي يكش هههههههه:boxing:


----------



## magedrn (7 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه اطول اكتر من كده ايه يا كوبه انت
> 
> ده انا الطول قدامي يكش هههههههه:boxing:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه تصدقى عندك حق 
ليه تطولى لما ممكن الطويل ينزل ليكى هههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2012)

magedrn قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه تصدقى عندك حق
> ليه تطولى لما ممكن الطويل ينزل ليكى هههههههههههههه




ههههههههههه شوفت بقي اقنعتك ازاي

يلا زود عليهم جنيه كمان:act23:


----------



## magedrn (7 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه شوفت بقي اقنعتك ازاي
> 
> يلا زود عليهم جنيه كمان:act23:


ههههههههههههههههههه بعد كل تكسير الدماغ دا
وعايزة جينه دا انا اللى المفروض اخد تعويض منك 
هههههههههههههههههههههه:new2:


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2012)

magedrn قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه بعد كل تكسير الدماغ دا
> وعايزة جينه دا انا اللى المفروض اخد تعويض منك
> هههههههههههههههههههههه:new2:




هع هع هع مين فين ازاي

هههههههههه:59:


----------



## magedrn (7 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هع هع هع مين فين ازاي
> 
> هههههههههه:59:


ايووووووووووووووة دا شغل بنها اللى انتى بيتعمليها 
اول ما تيجى سيرة الدفع صح
هههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2012)

ههههههه بنها في عينك يا واد

انا شبراوية اصيلة وبردو ولا اعرفك 

بس ها هههههههه​


----------



## magedrn (7 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههه بنها في عينك يا واد
> 
> انا شبراوية اصيلة وبردو ولا اعرفك
> 
> بس ها هههههههه​


اذا فالى الجهاااااااااااااااااد يا شباب 
ههههههههههههههههه :bud:


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2012)

magedrn قال:


> اذا فالى الجهاااااااااااااااااد يا شباب
> ههههههههههههههههه :bud:


هههههههههههه مع السلامه يا سلامه ههههههههههه:mus13:


----------



## magedrn (8 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه مع السلامه يا سلامه ههههههههههه:mus13:


انتى اكتر واحدة تنفعى فى الحروب يا روزى عارفة ليه 
لان ماحدش هيشوفك فيها ههههههههههههههه
و دى ايه دى طبول الحرب يا اختى هههههههههه
:nunu0000:


----------

